# Game of Thrones Season 7 - Monday Morning Torrenters Thread



## mrsfran (Jul 12, 2017)

Less than a week to go. What are everyone's predictions?

Lucky me, I've already seen ep 1 for work, but for obvious reasons can't and won't post any spoilers. It starts well though 

Doo doo doo doo do-do-do-do do-do-do-do do-do-do-do ...


----------



## Gromit (Jul 12, 2017)

I predict nudity.


----------



## souljacker (Jul 12, 2017)

I predict some poorly written dialogue, violence and a load of arguments on here just because some numpty read the thread before watching the latest episode.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 12, 2017)

this is the monday morning torrenters thread right?


----------



## mrsfran (Jul 12, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> this is the monday morning torrenters thread right?



Sure. Thread title amended to reflect that.


----------



## Voley (Jul 12, 2017)

Half-tempted to stay up late and watch the first episode on US time.


----------



## Voley (Jul 12, 2017)

mrsfran said:


> Doo doo doo doo do-do-do-do do-do-do-do do-do-do-do ...


I've typed DUR DUR DUDDLE UR DUR DUDDLE DUR!  into my phone so many times it comes up as predictive text now.


----------



## cybershot (Jul 12, 2017)

There should be a rule for when it's ok to write about the latest episode, ideally not until after it's aired on Monday evening in UK. As I have Monday off work, I will of course have had my automated system download the episode overnight ready to watch as soon as I'm awake, but even I'm not that much of an idiot to start posting about it at 8:30am.

EDIT: ok new posts and title edit since my post!!


----------



## souljacker (Jul 12, 2017)

cybershot said:


> There should be a rule for when it's ok to write about the latest episode, ideally not until after it's aired on Monday evening in UK. As I have Monday off work, I will of course have had my automated system download the episode overnight ready to watch as soon as I'm awake, but even I'm not that much of an idiot to start posting about it at 8:30am.



JUST IGNORE THE THREAD UNTIL YOU'VE WATCHED IT! FFS!


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 12, 2017)

I doubt many people will be posting about the previous week's episode on a Monday so why would you read the thread on that day if not to read about the latest episode?


----------



## Voley (Jul 12, 2017)

Melisandre or whatever she's called battling Ser Davos this season is my prediction. I reckon he'll have to curb his vengeful wrath while she attempts to resurrect someone important and there'll be a big moral dilemma bit while he decides whether to kill her or not.


----------



## tommers (Jul 12, 2017)

Dragons.  Zombies.  That emo fella waving his sword about.


----------



## InfoBurner (Jul 12, 2017)

Cleganebowl


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 12, 2017)

tormund giantsbane and brienne of tarth bang


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 12, 2017)

InfoBurner said:


> Cleganebowl


if it happens my money is on hound rather than zombie mountain


----------



## InfoBurner (Jul 12, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> if it happens my money is on hound rather than zombie mountain



I reckon GRR has told Benioff and Weiss the outcome. I hope it's the hound but I'm unsure if he has any narrative threads after that meeting.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 12, 2017)

souljacker said:


> JUST IGNORE THE THREAD UNTIL YOU'VE WATCHED IT! FFS!


Oh it's all so simple in your blinkered little world


----------



## ringo (Jul 12, 2017)

Torrent twats


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 12, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> if it happens my money is on hound rather than zombie mountain


Redemption, yes. Possibly hand in hand with an heroic but fatal victory over NecroGreg.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 12, 2017)

What was wrong with my thread 
Game of Thrones Season 7


----------



## mrsfran (Jul 12, 2017)

Crispy said:


> What was wrong with my thread
> Game of Thrones Season 7


 That can be the LA LA LA I HAVEN'T SEEN IT YET BUT CAN'T RESIST TALKING ABOUT IT NO SPOILERS thread


----------



## BemusedbyLife (Jul 12, 2017)

Game of Thrones is the one solitary thing, my Dad and I watch together, but I fly out first thing Tuesday morning, I am dreading that he will watch it without me and delete it out of force of habit so it won't be there when I get back.


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 12, 2017)

after watching I will be posting about it straight away revealing who has died etc. You've been warned so dont complain about spoilers


----------



## belboid (Jul 12, 2017)

bi0boy said:


> I doubt many people will be posting about the previous week's episode on a Monday so why would you read the thread on that day if not to read about the latest episode?


I think it is highly likely that some people will want to talk or check discussions about the previous episode directly before watching the new one. Me n mrs b often do at home.


----------



## belboid (Jul 12, 2017)

Crispy said:


> What was wrong with my thread
> Game of Thrones Season 7


This is the one true thread. Which can be spoilered to hell straight after the Monday night showing.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 12, 2017)

Rutita1 said:


>




Brexit is coming


----------



## fishfinger (Jul 12, 2017)

mrsfran said:


> ...Doo doo doo doo do-do-do-do do-do-do-do do-do-do-do ...


You've ruined it now


----------



## T & P (Jul 12, 2017)

Having never successfully watched anything on torrent in my entire life, and only owning an iPad which cannot handle Flash and has never worked before whenever someone has recommended me a torrent site, could a kind soul point me to a torrent site where I could watch this on an iPad?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 12, 2017)

Philistine! Puritan!


----------



## belboid (Jul 12, 2017)

T & P said:


> Having never successfully watched anything on torrent in my entire life, and only owning an iPad which cannot handle Flash and has never worked before whenever someone has recommended me a torrent site, could a kind soul point me to a torrent site where I could watch this on an iPad?


You could download Puffin


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 12, 2017)

T & P said:


> Having never successfully watched anything on torrent in my entire life, and only owning an iPad which cannot handle Flash and has never worked before whenever someone has recommended me a torrent site, could a kind soul point me to a torrent site where I could watch this on an iPad?


you download the torrent then play it through whatever media player you wish (mine is VLC). Download vuze as your torrent client. Go to torrentquest.com and search in the searchbox. Select from the list of results the one that shows most seeds/leeches. It'll open the torrent client you have downloaded (vuze) then download the file to be kept on your memory and played through your media player of choice (seriously, vlc). I use Utorrent but vuze used to be my choice on mac.

oh wait, the pad? they won't let you d/l a torrent client without major ballache. Disregard all I have said unless you are using a real machine


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 12, 2017)

Voley said:


> *Melisandre* or whatever she's called battling Ser Davos this season is my prediction. I reckon he'll have to curb his vengeful wrath while she attempts to resurrect someone important and there'll be a big moral dilemma bit while he decides whether to kill her or not.


Don't you think she looks like Bev from Brookside? The one who ran off with Ron Dickson


----------



## Voley (Jul 12, 2017)

friedaweed said:


> Don't you think she looks like Bev from Brookside? The one who ran off with Ron Dickson


Now you mention it, no, not really, frieda, no, tbh. 

A Brookside side plot involving Bev giving birth to a murderous shadow-demon would've been cool mind.


----------



## 8den (Jul 12, 2017)

T & P said:


> Having never successfully watched anything on torrent in my entire life, and only owning an iPad which cannot handle Flash and has never worked before whenever someone has recommended me a torrent site, could a kind soul point me to a torrent site where I could watch this on an iPad?



try 



Spoiler



Couch Tuner TV Videos FREE:

or

SolarMovie - Watch FREE Movies Online & TV Series & Anime Online



update your browser, (chrome or brave is best) and install ad blocker and close the few pop ups. They usually have the eps a few hours after they air.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 12, 2017)

Now TV £6.99 a month. Just sayin.


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 13, 2017)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Now TV £6.99 a month. Just sayin.


Amazon Fire Stick fully loaded with no limits kodi £40 + Weekly box of tissues.


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 13, 2017)

8den said:


> try
> 
> 
> 
> ...



couch tuner blocked by virgin media


----------



## 8den (Jul 13, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> couch tuner blocked by virgin media


There are proxies


----------



## 74drew (Jul 13, 2017)

Proxy List - ProxyPortal


----------



## Santino (Jul 17, 2017)

First Doctor regenerating into a woman there.


----------



## fishfinger (Jul 17, 2017)

Spoiler: Guest actor



Ed fuckin' Sheeran


----------



## mrsfran (Jul 17, 2017)

"You think you're fooling anyone with that top knot? Bald cunt."


----------



## belboid (Jul 17, 2017)

Damn,  I'm torn.  I should wait and watch it with our little gang tonight.  On the other hand...I'm here already...


----------



## cybershot (Jul 17, 2017)

Ed Sheeran!!!! What


----------



## Gromit (Jul 17, 2017)

cybershot said:


> Ed Sheeran!!!! What


I'd forgotten he was doing a cameo and bam first episode.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 17, 2017)

Good first episode. Pulled me right back in. 

The long drawn out dramatic arrival of Denny could have been done better. 
Did she really have to be the only one standing in the boat like Washington crossing the Delaware?


----------



## cybershot (Jul 17, 2017)

Gromit said:


> Good first episode. Pulled me right back in.
> 
> The long drawn out dramatic arrival of Denny could have been done better.
> Did she really have to be the only one standing in the boat like Washington crossing the Delaware?



I thought that was a bit daft myself, what if someone was hiding out ready to attack, they just let her walk on her merry way without any sort of guard. Or maybe we just hadn't seen sullys beforehand checking it was safe, cuz that would be boring.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 17, 2017)

westeros now has three songs

Euron continues to be a prick

tormund/brienne lols

excellent massacre of the frey bentos family


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 17, 2017)

also

'you needn't reach for the last word Lord Baelish, I'll assume it was something clever'

Iron Sansa delivers a sick burn


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 17, 2017)

Thomas Turgoose's accent was pretty funny.


----------



## agricola (Jul 17, 2017)

But for the Sansa bit, and the Hound, that was pretty bad.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 17, 2017)

Jorah Mormonts grim arm put in an appearance. The dragonstone ending as pretty good. This was not barnstormer tbf, this is setting the wheels in motion. I did enjoy Sansa reminding Jon Snerr that every time a stark acted honourably they ended up dead


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 17, 2017)

joustmaster said:


> Thomas Turgoose's accent was pretty funny.


Thought I recognized him from somewhere. And the lad talking about his child is pete postlethwaites son


----------



## belboid (Jul 17, 2017)

Mostly entertaining enough. Had to expect it to basically be a quick round up of where everyone is at.  Blessed little Bran, thank fuck.


----------



## cybershot (Jul 17, 2017)

6 details you might have missed on the 'Game of Thrones' season 7 premiere episode


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 17, 2017)

episode wasn't all that, tbh.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 17, 2017)

I was looking for a decent aftershow review/discussion on the youtube and I don't know who the four meatheads are but they are lazy and shit. I made it 20 mins in. I was looking for something more incisive than people who can barely recall berric dandorrian's name


if anyone has anything better then pls post it


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 17, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> I was looking for a decent aftershow review/discussion on the youtube and I don't know who the four meatheads are but they are lazy and shit. I made it 20 mins in. I was looking for something more incisive than people who can barely recall berric dandorrian's name
> 
> 
> if anyone has anything better then pls post it



This channel is pretty good. But it takes him a few days to make his video.
Alt Shift X

You probably know this already though.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 17, 2017)

joustmaster said:


> You probably know this already though.


not this one. I'll check it out.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 17, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> I was looking for a decent aftershow review/discussion on the youtube and I don't know who the four meatheads are but they are lazy and shit. I made it 20 mins in. I was
> if anyone has anything better then pls post it



I've told yous time and again you should be watching Emergency Awesome


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## Voley (Jul 17, 2017)

That was great. Opening scene a belter. Sansa becoming cool as fuck. Daenaerys ready to kick arse. Ace.


----------



## Voley (Jul 17, 2017)

mrsfran said:


> "You think you're fooling anyone with that top knot? Bald cunt."


Sweary Hound was on particularly good form this episode I thought. He's remarkably likeable considering his general demeanour, isn't he? I find myself wanting to see him do alright more and more.


----------



## binka (Jul 17, 2017)

I don't get the bit in the citadel where Sam 'discovers' that there's lots of dragonglass on Dragonstone. Everyone knew that already. He even said himself that Stannis had told him. How was this meant to be some big revelation? 

When Jon was going on about needing dragonglass I though Ser Davos might have piped up and mentioned there being shit loads of it at Dragonstone


----------



## belboid (Jul 17, 2017)

binka said:


> I don't get the bit in the citadel where Sam 'discovers' that there's lots of dragonglass on Dragonstone. Everyone knew that already. He even said himself that Stannis had told him. How was this meant to be some big revelation?
> 
> When Jon was going on about needing dragonglass I though Ser Davos might have piped up and mentioned there being shit loads of it at Dragonstone


They knew it was there, just not precisely where.  That highly detailed OS like map is all they needed to pinpoint the fine coordinates


----------



## binka (Jul 17, 2017)

belboid said:


> They knew it was there, just not precisely where.  That highly detailed OS like map is all they needed to pinpoint the fine coordinates


It doesn't look a very big island they didn't even talk about trying to look for it


----------



## Voley (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## donkyboy (Jul 17, 2017)

the whole ed sheeran scene was out of place and weird. they were trying to make the lannister soldiers appear human. Friendly and welcoming. offering food to a stranger, thinking of family, baby and all. just felt out of kilter with the usual behaviour of the lannister army.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 17, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> the whole ed sheeran scene was out of place and weird. they were trying to make the lannister soldiers appear human. Friendly and welcoming. offering food to a stranger, thinking of family, baby and all. just felt out of kilter with the usual behaviour of the lannister army.


They were quite plainly off duty.

Right we're on the clock again. Whose turn is it to threaten to rape her?


----------



## Supine (Jul 17, 2017)

Great castle. Real estate is pretty under utilised over there isn't it.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 17, 2017)

Voley said:


> View attachment 111527


thought: the episode made mention of the fact that brienne bested the hound and the hound now appears to be headed right off up to the edge of  the wall (lol at him moaning about having fallen in with fire worshippers). So the much spoken of Cleganebowl might not be on the cards as zombie mountain is down south with cersie. Perhaps it will be brienne vs hound again then. And arya to assassinate zombie mountain and cersie somehow


----------



## D'wards (Jul 17, 2017)

Can someone remind me - what happened with the hound and the dead people in that house?


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 17, 2017)

did u not see post # 62???


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 17, 2017)

D'wards said:


> Can someone remind me - what happened with the hound and the dead people in that house?


him and arya in srs 4 the roadtrip, they used the hospitality then hound left them tied up and robbed.So they starved as winter came in. There was a brief recap on my d/l that showed it


----------



## Gromit (Jul 17, 2017)

binka said:


> I don't get the bit in the citadel where Sam 'discovers' that there's lots of dragonglass on Dragonstone. Everyone knew that already. He even said himself that Stannis had told him. How was this meant to be some big revelation?
> 
> When Jon was going on about needing dragonglass I though Ser Davos might have piped up and mentioned there being shit loads of it at Dragonstone


He's after a source closer to home. He'd have to fight a war to reach Dragonstone. All he can do is ask and hope they send some but he can't count on that.


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 17, 2017)

i found euron greyjoy's outfit strangely out of place. it looked more like a 20th century outfit...


----------



## Gromit (Jul 17, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> i found euron greyjoy's outfit strangely out of place. it looked more like a 20th century outfit...


I enjoyed the Euron scene. Bit of politics to enjoy. 

Then I realised something:

He vexes over the fleet that went turn coat. 
He has a thousand ships. 
He knows they are with Denerys and transporting her over. 
Instead of waiting for them and destroying them easily at sea he sails to Kings Landing to offer to destroy them and propose (knowing he'll most likely be turned down).
If his gift is to destroy them then his negotiating skills are for shit. Failing to get payment up front he intends to do the job and hope they'll pay him his asking price afterwards. When they refuse what will he do? Sew the traitors heads back on and let them go again? They going to pay him his prize for something he claims to want to do anyway?

While he has been fannying around Denerys has reached land destroying the naval advantage he had. 

The man is a dick. Also he could have just taken over Kings Landing. He had enough men the state it's in at present.


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 17, 2017)

well he has a gift for cersi...I'm thinking it might be the horn from the books. it would be odd if it is the horn as it has never been mentioned before.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 17, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> well he has a gift for cersi...I'm thinking it might be the horn from the books. it would be odd if it is the horn as it has never been mentioned before.


The horn Mance was looking for?
Passing reference was made to Wildling search parties but it wasn't ever explained what they were looking for or that it was all a bluff.


----------



## JimW (Jul 17, 2017)

Clegane, he's the Hound wiv a heart. Suffer the poor children.


----------



## Libertad (Jul 17, 2017)

Arya's racking up her body count and Lyanna Mormont shows the men some Northern soul.


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 18, 2017)

Gromit said:


> The horn Mance was looking for?
> Passing reference was made to Wildling search parties but it wasn't ever explained what they were looking for or that it was all a bluff.



No. It's one that controls dragons that Euron has in the books. It kills the person who blows on it, though. But it could be the same one. Can't remember...


----------



## Plumdaff (Jul 18, 2017)

'Why are you always in such a foul mood?' 
'Experience' 


Words to live by.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 18, 2017)

good point in a review I read. Cersie has always been slightly mad in the same way as her father, the tyrants madness. But she was always in the game for her children, now there are none left and she is playing the game because thats all she knows. 

Enemies to the north, discontent to the south, east are the brexit heartlands. Nominally queen but much reduced in power since the high sparrow won in our universe. Theresa Lannister


----------



## Chz (Jul 18, 2017)

InfoBurner said:


> I reckon GRR has told Benioff and Weiss the outcome. I hope it's the hound but I'm unsure if he has any narrative threads after that meeting.


Pah. You know the whole thing will end with the brothers sorting it out peacefully and bonding over their mutual love of roast chicken.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 19, 2017)

When Dany moves into her new castle then, she just gets straight on with taking over the over the world?

I call bullshit on that, everyone makes a cup of tea before they do anything else in a new house.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 19, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> When Dany moves into her new castle then, she just gets straight on with taking over the over the world?
> 
> I call bullshit on that, everyone makes a cup of tea before they do anything else in a new house.


bullshit. the first thing you do in a new house is have sex. then you have a party. party in westeros = war. logically sound.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 19, 2017)

Varys will be the first one to have a crap in the new digs


----------



## cybershot (Jul 19, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> When Dany moves into her new castle then, she just gets straight on with taking over the over the world?
> 
> I call bullshit on that, everyone makes a cup of tea before they do anything else in a new house.



And a chippy tea (dinner, whatever)


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jul 19, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> When Dany moves into her new castle then, she just gets straight on with taking over the over the world?
> 
> I call bullshit on that, everyone makes a cup of tea before they do anything else in a new house.


Depends if they remembered to label the box with the kitchen equipment.


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 19, 2017)

Dragonstone is a beautiful flat. Wonder what it would be valued at by Foxtons? I reckon around the million pound mark??


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## donkyboy (Jul 20, 2017)

this guy really does to fantastic recaps. so much work must go into making these videos. respect to the homie


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 20, 2017)

So we have two game of thrones threads that serve identical purposes except for a few hours on Monday


----------



## belboid (Jul 20, 2017)

I didn't get much further than 'by wearing Waldo's face, Arya takes his appearance' - really??!!  Well there's an insight for you. Seems pretty pointless to me


----------



## mrsfran (Jul 20, 2017)

belboid said:


> I didn't get much further than 'by wearing Waldo's face, Arya takes his appearance' - really??!!  Well there's an insight for you. Seems pretty pointless to me



Then you missed out. It was a good recap.

Some fun bits in next week's ep.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 22, 2017)

The Alt Shift X guy has tried to work some spoilers out of a preview shown at a con.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 23, 2017)

Got around to watching Ep 1 last night. I think it's drawing nice parallels between the brother-sister rulers down south and oop north (which was then totally on-the-nose'd by Sansa going on about how much she learned from Cersei); and the Berric Dondarian/Thoros of Myr gang seem a bit disconnected from the rest of the narrative (probably because they got so little screen time in the last six seasons, so it's a bit unclear what their motivations are and whose side they are on).

The "Sam cleans up shit" montage was excellent though.


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 23, 2017)

i'm fed up with the hounds constant smart comments and bitching and moaning. acts like a child


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 23, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> i'm fed up with the hounds constant smart comments and bitching and moaning. acts like a child



He is big child though...a big violent, angry child...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 23, 2017)

friedaweed said:


> Amazon Fire Stick fully loaded with no limits kodi £40 + Weekly box of tissues.



I think Kodi's on it's last legs


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 23, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> i'm fed up with the hounds constant smart comments and bitching and moaning. acts like a child


say that to his face


----------



## bimble (Jul 23, 2017)

Did anybody else have this issue with last weeks episode? We downloaded it off torrent but once downloaded it showed up as a film called "Momma's Got Tits 12' with a porny picture.. it was a perfectly good copy of season 7 episode 1 though. 
what was that about ?


----------



## Voley (Jul 23, 2017)

He's not quite so one-dimensional now though, The Hound. He's beginning to show remorse. This might be his downfall ultimately. I can't see his zombie brother going down that route.


----------



## smmudge (Jul 23, 2017)

Who did those really good reviews of each ep last season? They were really funny, I want moar!!


----------



## maomao (Jul 23, 2017)

bimble said:


> Did anybody else have this issue with last weeks episode? We downloaded it off torrent but once downloaded it showed up as a film called "Momma's Got Tits 12' with a porny picture.. it was a perfectly good copy of season 7 episode 1 though.
> what was that about ?


People sometimes change titles on torrents just for a laugh or to piss people off. Most likely explanation.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 23, 2017)

smmudge said:


> Who did those really good reviews of each ep last season? They were really funny, I want moar!!


Nine Bob Note


----------



## maomao (Jul 23, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Nine Bob Note


He seems to have lost his mojo.


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 23, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I think Kodi's on it's last legs


Really? I've got a new buid on mine stick and it's going great.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 23, 2017)

maomao said:


> He seems to have lost his mojo.



I'll let yous in on a secret - good episodes are ten times as difficult to do, and I really liked episode one


----------



## maomao (Jul 23, 2017)

Nine Bob Note said:


> I'll let yous in on a secret - good episodes are ten times as difficult to do, and I really liked episode one


I'll believe that when I see ur mojo has returned.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 23, 2017)

bi0boy said:


> So we have two game of thrones threads that serve identical purposes except for a few hours on Monday



Welcome to Urban. 
Have a Hobnob. 
Are you Firky etc. etc.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 23, 2017)

friedaweed said:


> Really? I've got a new buid on mine stick and it's going great.



I hate that new build. I reloaded 16.1.


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 23, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I hate that new build. I reloaded 16.1.


Works fine for me but then I'm only watching GoT and shit like that. What makes you think it's going down the pan?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 23, 2017)

friedaweed said:


> Works fine for me but then I'm only watching GoT and shit like that. What makes you think it's going down the pan?



The add ons are becoming more scrutinized. Exodus is no longer supported. Fusion repository is now dead. Others are cropping up, and maybe like torrents sites now ones will sprout when old ones die, but it is a bit of a mission keeping on top. People who buy ready installed kit are fucked when the old stuff dies and they don't know how to side load the new stuff....I've spent all weekend updating the household's fire sticks with new add ons that are replacing old ones....


----------



## Santino (Jul 23, 2017)

Downloaded 'Momma's Got Tits 12' and it's just some pseudo medieval crap with dragons.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 23, 2017)

Santino said:


> Downloaded 'Momma's Got Tits 12' and it's just some pseudo medieval crap with dragons.


which you beat off to anyway


----------



## JimW (Jul 23, 2017)

A momma with twelve tits will be a dog, you utter filth hound.


----------



## maomao (Jul 23, 2017)

JimW said:


> A momma with twelve tits will be a dog, you utter filth hound.


Dogs have ten. Pigs have twelve or more.


----------



## JimW (Jul 23, 2017)

maomao said:


> Dogs have ten. Pigs have twelve or more.


It gets worse!


----------



## fishfinger (Jul 23, 2017)

maomao said:


> ...Pigs have twelve or more.


All those nipples, and I have never been lucky enough to find one in a bag of pork scratchings


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 23, 2017)

fishfinger said:


> All those nipples, and I have never been lucky enough to find one in a bag of pork scratchings


it's rare to scratch a nipple, though


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 24, 2017)

Wow, didn't think they'd kill off Arya so soon.


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 24, 2017)

Great battle. Euron is a monster 

good to have a major death. 

Much better episode than the first. 

All shaping up lovely. 
was that sand snakes hanging from the boat?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 24, 2017)

Warning some of the 720p torrents out there don't have the full episode, you don't get the best bit.

It's up on Kodi tho.

Great episode


----------



## mrsfran (Jul 24, 2017)

I loved the arrival of Euron at the battle


----------



## JimW (Jul 24, 2017)

Not sure if they're saving Little finger for something because otherwise his arc is now pointless and not very credible, just hanging around miles from home creeping to no avail.


----------



## cybershot (Jul 24, 2017)

JimW said:


> Not sure if they're saving Little finger for something because otherwise his arc is now pointless and not very credible, just hanging around miles from home creeping to no avail.



I'm pretty sure he'll have a say in this yet, and will no doubt try to corrupt Sansa while Jon is out the picture with some shit advice!


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 24, 2017)

well of course he will still a part to play in all this.


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 24, 2017)

Have you ever done this before?


----------



## Idaho (Jul 24, 2017)

bi0boy said:


> Wow, didn't think they'd kill off Arya so soon.


You git. I saw this before I had a chance to watch


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 24, 2017)

Idaho said:


> You git. I saw this before I had a chance to watch


it's a fib anyway


----------



## Idaho (Jul 24, 2017)

Yes I know


----------



## xenon (Jul 24, 2017)

Can someone tell me who got killed at the end?  Ashra?  However it's spelt.Was Tirian  captured?  ( I can't find a link to the audio described version till some time later in the year  going by previous experience.)


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 24, 2017)

it was the sand snakes. the sand woman might be taken to cersi as she promised to get her revenge for her daughter's poisoning.


----------



## xenon (Jul 24, 2017)

Good. They were daft.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 24, 2017)

was interesting to see arya interacting with hot pie. She's obviously a bit sketch in some ways now, she seemed weirdly disconnected. Good scene though

also eurons boarding bridge crushes someone lol


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 24, 2017)

yeah that arya hot pie scene was odd. she seemed not very interested in seeing him again.

hopefully we have seen the last of the boring sand snakes.  

It's taken 7 seasons, but I've finally warmed to Sam. Always found him boring. But these two episodes have been great-his montage last week was funny.


----------



## Voley (Jul 24, 2017)

Nice to see Hot Pie again. 
Battle was cool.
Jon Snerr/Daenaerys getting together. 
Grey Worm/Missandei getting together. 
Ffs Theon.


----------



## Stig (Jul 24, 2017)

bi0boy said:


> Wow, didn't think they'd kill off Arya so soon.


*shakes fist*


----------



## Shechemite (Jul 24, 2017)

Maybe it's the picture quality (or the lack of an actual novel) but the dialogue all seems a bit wooden this season


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 24, 2017)

Voley said:


> Nice to see Hot Pie again.
> Battle was cool.
> Jon Snerr/Daenaerys getting together.
> Grey Worm/Missandei getting together.
> Ffs Theon.


tbf to the third most interesting eunuch in this program, what was he going to do? Euron was in Avatar of Death mode and his men had won. Maybe he will be back later to mount a rescue


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 24, 2017)

Voley said:


> Ffs Theon.


I quite enjoyed his decision to flee


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 24, 2017)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Maybe it's the picture quality (or the lack of an actual novel) but the dialogue all seems a bit wooden this season


About it not being taken from an extant book, I was thinking that it feels like it's rattling along really fast compared to some of the previous seasons.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 24, 2017)

Buddy Bradley said:


> About it not being taken from an extant book, I was thinking that it feels like it's rattling along really fast compared to some of the previous seasons.


Isn't that cos there are fewer episodes this season, though?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 24, 2017)

OK, I have some ideas re Grey Worm.

And when I'm done thinking I may find time for a review


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 24, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> it was the sand snakes. the martel woman might be taken to cersi as she promised to get her revenge for her daughter's poisoning.


she wasn't with the sand snakes
eta: oops, it's olenna tyrell not martell


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 24, 2017)

Has anyone got a streaming* link, please?  The one I used last week is a dead end now.   

*not torrents.  No really. I don't care how easy it is.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 24, 2017)

xenon said:


> Can someone tell me who got killed at the end?  Ashra?  However it's spelt.Was Tirian  captured?  ( I can't find a link to the audio described version till some time later in the year  going by previous experience.)


The Sand Snakes and Ellaria Martell were definitely killed. Asha/Yara Greyjoy's fate remains uncertain, though it's likely Euron has killed her


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 24, 2017)

quimcunx said:


> Has anyone got a streaming* link, please?  The one I used last week is a dead end now.
> 
> *not torrents.  No really. I don't care how easy it is.



Watch Game Of Thrones: Season 7 Online | Watch Full Game Of Thrones: Season 7 (2017) Online For Free


----------



## D'wards (Jul 24, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> The add ons are becoming more scrutinized. Exodus is no longer supported. Fusion repository is now dead. Others are cropping up, and maybe like torrents sites now ones will sprout when old ones die, but it is a bit of a mission keeping on top. People who buy ready installed kit are fucked when the old stuff dies and they don't know how to side load the new stuff....I've spent all weekend updating the household's fire sticks with new add ons that are replacing old ones....


I must have loaded about 20 kodis on friends and family's firesticks. Now it's ballsing up people are requesting me to fix them, which is a massive ballsache as the methods keep changing. I've resorted to just sending them the links and saying get on with it.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 24, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> Watch Game Of Thrones: Season 7 Online | Watch Full Game Of Thrones: Season 7 (2017) Online For Free



Thank you.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 24, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> The Sand Snakes and Ellaria Martell were definitely killed. Asha Greyjoy's fate remains uncertain, though it's likely Euron has killed her



Two of them were killed. Ellaria and one daughter are alive and certainly on their way to Cersei.


----------



## smmudge (Jul 24, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> It's taken 7 seasons, but I've finally warmed to Sam. Always found him boring. But these two episodes have been great-his montage last week was funny.



Yeah I've always wished Sam Tarley scenes to be over really quickly but finally he seems to have a use this season! Find some Dragon glass and cure ser jorah.


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 24, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> The Sand Snakes and Ellaria Martell were definitely killed. Asha Greyjoy's fate remains uncertain, though it's likely Euron has killed her



Ellaria is not a Martell. she is a Sand.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 24, 2017)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Two of them were killed. Ellaria and one daughter are alive and certainly on their way to Cersei.


They're on the mast at the end - Ellaria strapped to it, the daughter hanging from it


----------



## fishfinger (Jul 24, 2017)

I thought it was Asha's body hanging off the bow of the ship?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 24, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> Ellaria is not a Martell. she is a Sand.


Right, she was married to a Martell and is a member of the House though


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 24, 2017)

Nope. Ask yourself why Cersei is pissed with them, then tell me they're all dead.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 24, 2017)

fishfinger said:


> I thought it was Asha's body hanging off the bow of the ship?


it's not very clear is it? quite a murky scene.
i'm pretty sure that's Ellaria's tunic on the corpse on the mast though


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 24, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Right, she was married to a Martell and is a member of the House though



she was not married. she was oberyn's lover


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jul 24, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Right, she was married to a Martell and is a member of the House though


No she was just his paramour iirc. It's a thing that they weren't married - the amoral saucy Dornish and all that.

I think it was the two sand snakes we saw killed on the stern. The strangled one was strung up by her own whip.


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 24, 2017)

Agent Sparrow said:


> No she was just his paramour iirc. It's a thing that they weren't married - the amoral saucy Dornish and all that.



I already answered this. you are just copying me


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 24, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> I already answered this. you are just copying me


no need to be a dick. her answer was better


----------



## fishfinger (Jul 24, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> it's not very clear is it? quite a murky scene.
> i'm pretty sure that's Ellaria's tunic on the corpse on the mast though


I've just checked, and unless she managed a quick change, then it's not Asha.


----------



## Shechemite (Jul 24, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> I already answered this. you are just copying me



Bit rich on a torrenting thread


----------



## xenon (Jul 24, 2017)

So Theon legged it. Sounded like that but just checking. 

Great ep. I liked Dani and Fary's meeting of minds.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 24, 2017)

Voley said:


> Battle was cool.


Yep, although some bits of it seemed weirdly sped up. Maybe it's just the torrent I got through, the rest was fine.

One bit in particular looked like Benny Hill was about to appear from Euron's ship


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 24, 2017)

neonwilderness said:


> some bits of it seemed weirdly sped up


Yeah, felt a bit _300 _in places, didn't it?

Good epside though. Feel like the editing has got cleverer this season? The bit from peeling Jorah's scabby flesh off to the crusted pie(?) was well done


----------



## Gromit (Jul 25, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> yeah that arya hot pie scene was odd. she seemed not very interested in seeing him again.
> 
> hopefully we have seen the last of the boring sand snakes.
> 
> It's taken 7 seasons, but I've finally warmed to Sam. Always found him boring. But these two episodes have been great-his montage last week was funny.


Not odd at all. She once saw him as part of her pack but his decision to stay made her realise he never was (book stuff sorry). 
Also it was to highlight how she has changed from the little girl she was into... well to an independent stone cold killer... or maybe not completely just yet, news of family breaks some of her reserve. 

To underline the change her wolf recognises her but is indifferent to her the way she was to hot pie. Arya and her past connections have changed since she has become 'faceless'.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 25, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> Ellaria is not a Martell. she is a Sand.


Just to point out to those that don't know:
Sand
Snow 
Flowers
Hill
Pyke
Rivers
Stone
Storm
Waters

These are all bastard surnames. They vary according to region.


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 25, 2017)

Gromit said:


> Not odd at all. She once saw him as part of her pack but his decision to stay made her realise he never was (book stuff sorry).
> Also it was to highlight how she has changed from the little girl she was into... well to an independent stone cold killer... or maybe not completely just yet, news of family breaks some of her reserve.
> 
> To underline the change her wolf recognises her but is indifferent to her the way she was to hot pie. Arya and her past connections have changed since she has become 'faceless'.



i've read the books. it still "looked" odd....


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 25, 2017)

D'wards said:


> I must have loaded about 20 kodis on friends and family's firesticks. Now it's ballsing up people are requesting me to fix them, which is a massive ballsache as the methods keep changing. I've resorted to just sending them the links and saying get on with it.



Yeah got myself a bit stung loading it for others too....

I feel sorry your average Joe who buys a pre-loaded box without realising they'll get to a point where add ons are not supported anymore or a new version comes out and suddenly nothing works well anymore....

no more free Game of Thrones then....


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 25, 2017)

xenon said:


> So Theon legged it. Sounded like that but just checking.



Yes, he quavered for a while and then jumped overboard, last seen floating around clinging to a piece of wreckage.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 25, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Isn't that cos there are fewer episodes this season, though?


Are there? Wasn't aware.


----------



## fishfinger (Jul 25, 2017)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Are there? Wasn't aware.


Yes, only 7 episodes in this season.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jul 25, 2017)

Seeing Nymera (sp?) made me wonder. Where is Ghost ATM? Not seen him since John's resurrection but I don't think he's dead.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 25, 2017)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Seeing Nymera (sp?) made me wonder. Where is Ghost ATM? Not seen him since John's resurrection but I don't think he's dead.


They killed him when they killed Jon Snow, didn't they?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jul 25, 2017)

No he was whining around the time of the resurrection. I think we last saw him lying down in the same room of John experiencing his most blurry wake up ever.


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 25, 2017)

It's always a budget issue.

I read quote from director of the battle of the bastard episode where Ghost was meant to feature prominently in the battle, but because of budgetary issues, they abandoned that plan.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 25, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> It's always a budget issue.
> 
> I read quote from director of the battle of the bastard episode where Ghost was meant to feature prominently in the battle, but because of budgetary issues, they abandoned that plan.



That's surprising. GoT is the biggest series in the world and if it's not making loads of money, someone has fucked up. I can imagine the budget being tight in series 1 but not series7


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 25, 2017)

Consensus seems to be that it's a sand snake dangling from the bowsprit at the end there, with mama snake speared above. So Yara is still alive, maybe. It would seem like a waste of a promising arc to kill her off but that's never stopped them before.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 25, 2017)

rubbershoes said:


> That's surprising. GoT is the biggest series in the world and if it's not making loads of money, someone has fucked up. I can imagine the budget being tight in series 1 but not series7



There'll be a per-episode budget. That means pinching a few pennies one week leaves them with more money to spend on a big battle next week.

Possibly this is why we got a rushed and confusing Greyjoy battle crammed in at the end of an episode which also featured a long, painful but ultimately cheap scene with Missandei and Grey Worm. They can't afford huge epic battles every week.


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 25, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> Consensus seems to be that it's a sand snake dangling from the bowsprit at the end there, with mama snake speared above. So Yara is still alive, maybe. It would seem like a waste of a promising arc to kill her off but that's never stopped them before.



It's the 2 Sand Snakes killed by Euron during the battle, Obara is speared to the bow and Nymeria is hung by her own whip.

Ellaria Sand (and her only daughter Tyene, she of the infamous 'bad pussy' line and Bronn-distracting boobs) were kept alive as Euron's 'gift' to Cersei (as they killed Myrcella), while Yara is probably being kept alive for Euron to play with.

Technically Theon may have saved her life by not attacking Euron.

Dread to think what Cersei will do with Ellaria and Tyene, probably some fucked up mother / daughter punishment, perhaps mirroring Rickard / Brandon Stark's deaths at the hands of the Mad King that kicked off the whole of Robert's Rebellion.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 25, 2017)

The Octagon said:


> Dread to think what Cersei will do with Ellaria and Tyene, probably some fucked up mother / daughter punishment, perhaps mirroring Rickard / Brandon Stark's deaths at the hands of the Mad King that kicked off the whole of Robert's Rebellion.



Meh. They killed off Doctor Bashir and Prince One Direction in pretty unpleasant ways themselves.


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 25, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> Meh. They killed off Doctor Bashir and Prince One Direction in pretty unpleasant ways themselves.



True, I just don't like seeing Cersei win.

Plus they've completely bollocksed up the Dorne storyline in the show, it's unrecognizable.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jul 25, 2017)

The Octagon said:


> True, I just don't like seeing Cersei win.
> 
> Plus they've completely bollocksed up the Dorne storyline in the show, it's unrecognizable.


If he ever does get the last books out i don't think I'll want to read them because it will be obvious what subplots are unimportant filler from where the TV series goes.

So a prediction - anyone else think that Sansa might die this season? I feel like because of the show's unforgiving nature that another Stark will have to go at some point, and of the four remaining she seems like the most dispensable as things stand. Could be tied into a betrayal story arc engineered by Littlefinger.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 25, 2017)

Agent Sparrow said:


> If he ever does get the last books out i don't think I'll want to read them because it will be obvious what subplots are unimportant filler from where the TV series goes.
> 
> So a prediction - anyone else think that Sansa might die this season? I feel like because of the shows unforgiving nature that another Stark will have to go at some point, and of the four remaining she seems like the most dispensable as things stand. Could be tied into a betrayal story arc engineered by Littlefinger.


I think it's either her or Arya. I think they'd be cruel enough to us to off Arya just before she's reunited with the remnants of her family


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jul 25, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> I think it's either her or Arya. I think they'd be cruel enough to us to off Arya just before she's reunited with the remnants of her family


I agree that they're both more likely than John or Bran, both of whom seem likely to be central figures in the mythology. Arya's been trained up with some interesting and, compared to the other main characters, unique skills though. And she's still got people on her list. My money is on Sansa.


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 25, 2017)

Bran has to warg a dragon, after that he can toddle off.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 25, 2017)

No way does Arya's arc end happily.

Stark fates:

Jon will either sit on the iron throne or sacrifice himself in the final battle with the night king.
Sansa = Queen In The North.
Bran goes to live in a tree.
Arya dead by hubris, but not till she's had a chance to do a bit more killing.

PS: This is the thread now then? See how pointless it is to split them?


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 25, 2017)

Agent Sparrow said:


> If he ever does get the last books out .



he wont. When you look at him, only thing you see is that he is one beef burger away from a fatal heart attack....


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 25, 2017)

He says the next one 'might' be months away now 
Game of Thrones: Winds of Winter could be out in 2018, says George RR Martin


----------



## Idaho (Jul 25, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> He says the next one 'might' be months away now
> Game of Thrones: Winds of Winter could be out in 2018, says George RR Martin


He's just trolling the book wankers.


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 25, 2017)

allow the book wankers abuse, man.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 25, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> allow the book wankers abuse, man.


what?


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 25, 2017)

what he needs to do is write down exactly how this saga will play out. eg. 

dany will burn jon who survives. he is true heir to thrown. dany dies. killed by littlefinga
cersi dies - killed by jamie
Hound and Mountain fight

Jon sits on crown
tyrion is hand of king

Then if he dies, someone will have a draft of what he wanted and it would be then up to them to finish it. Similar to authors writing new james bond novels.


----------



## Shechemite (Jul 25, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> what?



That evolution of language you're so keen on


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 25, 2017)

MadeInBedlam said:


> That evolution of language you're so keen on


can you translate then?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 25, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> what he needs to do is write down exactly how this saga will play out. eg.
> 
> dany will burn jon who survives. he is true heir to thrown. dany dies. killed by littlefinga
> cersi dies - killed by jamie
> ...



He gave the showrunners the broad strokes of the plot a long time ago.


----------



## Shechemite (Jul 25, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> can you translate then?



'Please don't be beastly to the book wankers'


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 25, 2017)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I agree that they're both more likely than John or Bran, both of whom seem likely to be central figures in the mythology. Arya's been trained up with some interesting and, compared to the other main characters, unique skills though. And she's still got people on her list. My money is on Sansa.



They seem to be sowing some seeds for a disasatrous stint as Queen o' North for Sansa. Littlefinger will clearly be emboldened in Jon's absence and will be looking to stir the pot. Some of the Northmen may also be less than happy about the new creeping feminist agenda.  

On the subject of which, I'm really enjoying how the show has gradually arrived at a point where almost all the most powerful characters are women. I didn't even notice at first that Dany's war council contained only female rulers, but when you stop and think about it it's a big fucking deal for a medieval world. And then there's the contrast between those women and man's man Randall Tarly, paralysed by oaths and honour, traumatised coward Theon and sneering perv Littlefinger. The question now is whether a bunch of women who have been forced to become brutal and hard-hearted in order to survive this far will make any less of a hash of things than the lords and kings did.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 25, 2017)

MadeInBedlam said:


> 'Please don't be beastly to the book wankers'


sounded like the opposite!


----------



## Idaho (Jul 25, 2017)

Who would have thought grammatical convention would have a use


----------



## Shechemite (Jul 25, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> sounded like the opposite!



Quite


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jul 25, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> On the subject of which, I'm really enjoying how the show has gradually arrived at a point where almost all the most powerful characters are women. I didn't even notice at first that Dany's war council contained only female rulers, but when you stop and think about it it's a big fucking deal for a medieval world. And then there's the contrast between those women and man's man Randall Tarly, paralysed by oaths and honour, traumatised coward Theon and sneering perv Littlefinger. The question now is whether a bunch of women who have been forced to become brutal and hard-hearted in order to survive this far will make any less of a hash of things than the lords and kings did.


Yep. I really enjoyed episode two for exactly this reason 

Seems a welcome change from the rampant and often gratuitous misogyny from earlier seasons.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 25, 2017)

It's a drab point, but to make a feudal type world and society believable, don't they need to have the rampant and gratuitous misogyny?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 25, 2017)

Idaho said:


> It's a drab point, but to make a feudal type world and society believable, don't they need to have the rampant and gratuitous misogyny?



That's always been the argument of the show's fans. The worrying bits are where the people making the show seem to be enjoying the misogyny a little too much and laying it on thicker than is really needed for world-building or storytelling.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jul 25, 2017)

Idaho said:


> It's a drab point, but to make a feudal type world and society believable, don't they need to have the rampant and gratuitous misogyny?


Yes and that's why to a degree I've found it justifiable. But some of the things the TV series has done - having Jaime rape Cersei, the ongoing gratuitous tits, and the absolutely appalling attempted titilation of rape scenes at Crastors, have seemed pretty unnecessary.

Tbf I know the off screen rape of Sansa by Bolton got a lot of stick but I thought that was justifiable as it was plot driving and also not shown (it didn't need to be). I can see why some people were so cross though given the history of the show up until then. It was a bit like the idea of crying wolf.


----------



## belboid (Jul 25, 2017)

Idaho said:


> It's a drab point, but to make a feudal type world and society believable, don't they need to have the rampant and gratuitous misogyny?


It's a fantasy series, fiction. There's no reason they couldn't create matriarchal societies. As I doubt GRRM has a thorough understanding of dialectical materialism, he could even make a successful peasants revolt, leading to a communist utopia. And it would be perfectly believable, if it was sufficiently well written.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 25, 2017)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Yes and that's why to a degree I've found it justifiable. But some of the things the TV series has done - having Jaime rape Cersei, the ongoing gratuitous tits, and the absolutely appalling attempted titilation of rape scenes at Crastors, have seemed pretty unnecessary.
> 
> Tbf I know the off screen rape of Sansa by Bolton got a lot of stick but I thought that was justifiable as it was plot driving and also not shown (it didn't need to be). I can see why some people were so cross though given the history of the show up until then. It was a bit like the idea of crying wolf.


I think the show needs the constant flashes of nudity. It provides a bit of counterpoint and relief (snigger) from the constant grim murder.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jul 25, 2017)

Idaho said:


> I think the show needs the constant flashes of nudity. It provides a bit of counterpoint and relief (snigger) from the constant grim murder.


Again I agree to a point, and it's something where YMMV, but come on, you really don't think it's got a bit silly at times? The Littlefinger/Catlyn back history accompanied by two prostitutes practicing their skills on each other for example? Not that it particularly bothered me but it was the absolute epitome of gratuitous!


----------



## belboid (Jul 25, 2017)

Idaho said:


> I think the show needs the constant flashes of nudity. It provides a bit of counterpoint and relief (snigger) from the constant grim murder.


There are plenty of ways to provide counterpoint and relief within gratuitous nudity.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 25, 2017)

interesting crit I read about the ramsey sansa rape scene was that it was also crap to have the scene seen through the expression on theons face, as in his reactions were what was important.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 25, 2017)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Again I agree to a point, and it's something where YMMV, but come on, you really don't think it's got a bit silly at times? The Littlefinger/Catlyn back history accompanied by two prostitutes practicing their skills on each other for example? Not that it particularly bothered me but it was the absolute epitome of gratuitous!


A show about magic, zombies and dragons with a brutal gory death toll of both walk on and main characters... Gets a bit silly only when there are too many boobies? I think they should have just added more naked men to balance it up.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jul 25, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> interesting crit I read about the ramsey sansa rape scene was that it was also crap to have the scene seen through the expression on theons face, as in his reactions were what was important.


Yeah I saw that and in all honesty it didn't bother me for two reasons. A) because I thought it was supposed to be the beginning of Theon being pushed to far and later rebelling, and B) frankly I didn't need to look at Sansa's face as she was raped


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jul 25, 2017)

Idaho said:


> A show about magic, zombies and dragons with a brutal gory death toll of both walk on and main characters... Gets a bit silly only when there are too many boobies? I think they should have just added more naked men to balance it up.


I dunno, maybe you have to be a woman in a still pretty misogynistic world to get it.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 25, 2017)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Yeah I saw that and in all honesty it didn't bother me for two reasons. A) because I thought it was supposed to be the beginning of Theon being pushed to far and later rebelling, and B) frankly I didn't need to look at Sansa's face as she was raped


amen. At least that time we didn't get that from the showmakers 'Oh what, cersie and jaime? you took that as a...oh my god no, we didn't intend that!'

aye right, and how was anyone supposed to take that scene ffs?


----------



## cybershot (Jul 25, 2017)

I posted this in the other season 7 thread before season 7 started, seems apt to again...

Probably NSFW btw

Every 'Game of Thrones' Nude Scene, Ranked by Whether Anyone Really Needed to Be Naked


----------



## Idaho (Jul 25, 2017)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I dunno, maybe you have to be a woman in a still pretty misogynistic world to get it.


Are you inviting me to check my privilege?



I don't like the rapes at all. Personally I would rather they implied them. I find it tortuous to watch. More so than torture scenes. Whereas cavorting nakeds is fine with me.


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 25, 2017)

this is an old debate. done to death. move on.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 25, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> this is an old debate. done to death. move on.


This is urban. Even debates that haven't been done to death have been done to death.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 25, 2017)

Idaho said:


> Are you inviting me to check my privilege?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like the rapes at all. Personally I would rather they implied them. I find it tortuous to watch. More so than torture scenes. Whereas cavorting nakeds is fine with me.


Who was it that commented that it's a strange society where showing people getting shot and murdered in grizzly ways is considered fine but show two people having consensual sex harming no body and there is an uproar. 

TV now uses titilation to attract viewers. It's not some bright indicator of a masognistic film industry. It's an indicator that writers and producers know their audience and that sometimes you need an 18 rating otherwise people think oh it's just a lighthearted family show, skip that then. I wanted something grownup. 
Weird I know but yes boobs add weight to the seriousness of a show.


----------



## belboid (Jul 25, 2017)

Gromit said:


> Who was it that commented that it's a strange society where showing people getting shot and murdered in grizzly ways is considered fine but show two people having consensual sex harming no body and there is an uproar.
> 
> TV now uses titilation to attract viewers. It's not some bright indicator of a masognistic film industry. It's an indicator that writers and producers know their audience and that sometimes you need an 18 rating otherwise people think oh it's just a lighthearted family show, skip that then. I wanted something grownup.
> Weird I know but yes boobs add weight to the seriousness of a show.


Yeah, but you're a big fan of the rape scenes. You are also utterly misrepresenting the actual discussions being had. Probably deliberately.  

As a clue - look up the word 'gratuitous'


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 25, 2017)

it's only a tv show. ligten up and enjoy the ride. next stop. ep 03.


----------



## Santino (Jul 25, 2017)

Women, rest easy. We have investigated your concerns and found no cause for alarm.


----------



## T & P (Jul 25, 2017)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Now TV £6.99 a month. Just sayin.


I wouldn't have minded the money aspect as I probably pay more for my Virgin subscription than I would for Sky's. But as the whole point of my being a Virgin customer is to avoid lining Murdoch's pockets, signing up to Now TV is a no-no for me.

All previous seasons of GoT have been watched courtesy of the not-a-fuck-given dodgy DVD shops that operate quite openly in the Middle East and which offer hi-def recordings for about £1.50 per DVD. But we have no plans to visit again until next year so too long a wait.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 25, 2017)

belboid said:


> Yeah, but you're a big fan of the rape scenes. You are also utterly misrepresenting the actual discussions being had. Probably deliberately.
> 
> As a clue - look up the word 'gratuitous'


I am? News to me. I am also not even involved in that discussion. I was only replying to his last sentence. Hence specifying consensual sex.

But since you've dragged me into it...

The rape scenes in Got are largely (like most things in GoT) about power and not sex.
But I can't be arsed explaining it all a hostile such as you.

Titillation is pretty much gratuitous. Were you not aware of this?
The rape scenes are far from gratuitous. They are there to provide emotional payload to elements of the story.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jul 26, 2017)

What about the rape scenes at Crastors then? Naked women with blank expressions being casually fucked in the background as the male actors speak, looking more like soft core porn than violent rape. How were they "far from gratuitous" or providing "emotional payload" to the story then huh? 

To go back to DotCommunist's earlier post about Jaime's rape of Cersei, they claimed it wasn't meant as a rape. If that is genuine that is really, _really_ fucking scary.



Santino said:


> Women, rest easy. We have investigated your concerns and found no cause for alarm.


Innit. FFS


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jul 26, 2017)

And really let's not suggest that tired old argument that criticising the extended use of naked female bodies, whether violently or not, is being anti sex. It's not. It's pointing out how it's almost all naked women (as opposed to naked men) and highlighting the prominence of the straight male gaze in media. Which is fucking EVERYWHERE! Not least on HBO who evidently enjoy being one of the few American channels that can show tits.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 26, 2017)

I completely agree that the images of nakedness are largely orchestrated for male viewers in Got. But perhaps the presence of some male nudity and some gay sexuality suggests that there is a bit of a shift.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 26, 2017)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Not least on HBO who evidently enjoy being one of the few American channels that can show tits.


It's kind of become their calling card - you can sit down to watch an HBO show and be reasonably confident that there will be nudity in it at some point. It's their differentiator.


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 26, 2017)

It does have more penises than anything else, although these were introduced only complaints istr.


----------



## JimW (Jul 26, 2017)

Plus one of the few shows serving the saucy eunuch market.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 26, 2017)

It's weird watching Gemma Whelan after that Karen Matthews thing...


----------



## Gromit (Jul 26, 2017)

Agent Sparrow said:


> And really let's not suggest that tired old argument that criticising the extended use of naked female bodies, whether violently or not, is being anti sex. It's not. It's pointing out how it's almost all naked women (as opposed to naked men) and highlighting the prominence of the straight male gaze in media. Which is fucking EVERYWHERE! Not least on HBO who evidently enjoy being one of the few American channels that can show tits.


The emotional payload is us feeling glad when the perpetrators are killed later. Yay serves em right. 

Would we really care that much what happens to a few turncoat black coats otherwise?
Not much. 
Make them truly evil and now we can gratuitously enjoy their ends.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 26, 2017)

Idaho said:


> I completely agree that the images of nakedness are largely orchestrated for male viewers in Got. But perhaps the presence of some male nudity and some gay sexuality suggests that there is a bit of a shift.


And female gaze. 
When I was young I went to nightclubs that once in a while would have wet t-shirt contests. Guess what the front row would be primarily comprised of. 
If you think men you'd be wrong. Men didn't get a look in when it came to the front row. It would be all straight women. 

A phenomena I saw repeated at the Coccoon club Frankfurt. Not wet t-shirt this time. Just podium dancers. Largely ignored by the men. Surrounded by women watchers. 

Don't ask me to explain this phenomena but it's real. Women are somehow as interested (if not more so) in the female form as men it seems to me.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 26, 2017)

oh god


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 26, 2017)

Idaho said:


> This is urban. Even debates that haven't been done to death have been done to death.




We debate debates and debate if debates need debating...


----------



## mojo pixy (Jul 26, 2017)

Urbanites do love to mass debate


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 26, 2017)

Gromit said:


> And female gaze.
> When I was young I went to nightclubs that once in a while would have wet t-shirt contests. Guess what the front row would be primarily comprised of.
> If you think men you'd be wrong. Men didn't get a look in when it came to the front row. It would be all straight women.
> 
> ...



Hi, I'm Gomit McClure, you may remember me from my books _What I Learned About Feminism at a Wet T-Shirt Competition_ and _Immigration: The Facts According to Old White Men at Wetherspoons._


----------



## rekil (Jul 26, 2017)

Should've had a dragon for air cover. Varys out.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jul 26, 2017)

Gromit said:


> *Don't ask me to explain this phenomena *but it's real. Women are somehow as interested (if not more so) in the female form as men it seems to me.


I don't think anyone wants you to "explain" anything to do with sex and gender.

What a shame that a couple of comments about how refreshing it was to have an almost all female war council have now turned into yet another gromit mind vomit.  I may ignore any further posts he makes to try and stop this. It won't be suggestive of him having "won" any argument.


----------



## bimble (Jul 27, 2017)

So which giant magical wolf was it then?


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jul 27, 2017)

Nymeria.


----------



## bimble (Jul 27, 2017)

oh! you're right. I took Arya's "Its not you" literally, thought maybe it was John's wolf. But no, it meant something else completely 
Game of Thrones: The Heartbreaking Meaning Behind Arya's "That's Not You" Line


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 27, 2017)

> partnered with UK-based food delivery app Deliveroo to open You Know Nothing Jon Dough, a pop-up bakery that sells direwolf-shaped loaves of bread that really only exists because of the pun


http://io9.gizmodo.com/the-actor-who-plays-game-of-thrones-hot-pie-has-a-real-1797296570


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 27, 2017)

good luck to the fella. Make money while he can


----------



## Stig (Jul 27, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> http://io9.gizmodo.com/the-actor-who-plays-game-of-thrones-hot-pie-has-a-real-1797296570


I'm not happy about this at all. It says loaves of bread,  it they're clearly biscuits.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 27, 2017)

Stig said:


> I'm not happy about this at all. It says loaves of bread,  it they're clearly biscuits.


gingerbreads at best. Cakey buscuits. Not what a loaf really is


----------



## Libertad (Jul 28, 2017)

Thronecast with Sue Perkins is consistently shit innit?


----------



## Corax (Jul 28, 2017)

I may or may not trawl through the previous posts on this thread.

But as well as watching the current episodes, I've also just started rewatching from S01E01.  My posts therefore may at times be... incongruent.

I've watched S07E01&02, but I'm considering delaying satisfaction on the rest and then binge watching E03-07.  One episode at a time just ain't enough.  Anyone else thinking the same?


----------



## belboid (Jul 28, 2017)

Solid points about the daftness of the last episode

This Is What Worries Me About 'Game Of Thrones' After Last Night's Episode


----------



## Me76 (Jul 28, 2017)

Corax said:


> I may or may not trawl through the previous posts on this thread.
> 
> But as well as watching the current episodes, I've also just started rewatching from S01E01.  My posts therefore may at times be... incongruent.
> 
> I've watched S07E01&02, but I'm considering delaying satisfaction on the rest and then binge watching E03-07.  One episode at a time just ain't enough.  Anyone else thinking the same?


Last season was the first season I watched live, all the others I had binged as I was late to the party.  I think I left it a month before I watched it all together.  It is much better that way.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 28, 2017)

belboid said:


> Solid points about the daftness of the last episode
> 
> This Is What Worries Me About 'Game Of Thrones' After Last Night's Episode


I not going to read something that makes me realise that it's all nonsense. What's the point of that?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 28, 2017)

belboid said:


> Solid points about the daftness of the last episode
> 
> This Is What Worries Me About 'Game Of Thrones' After Last Night's Episode


i hadn't considered any of this before and was just enjoying the spectacle. now you've ruined it


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 28, 2017)

belboid said:


> Solid points about the daftness of the last episode
> 
> This Is What Worries Me About 'Game Of Thrones' After Last Night's Episode



great article.


----------



## Corax (Jul 28, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> i hadn't considered any of this before and was just enjoying the spectacle. now you've ruined it


Yay AdBlock


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 28, 2017)

Corax said:


> Yay AdBlock


Pardon?


----------



## Me76 (Jul 28, 2017)

I had completely thought all of those points already.

Edit, except for the sailing out of the way thing cos I haven't really got the map in my head properly.


----------



## maomao (Jul 28, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Pardon?


That site won't let you read it unless you disable adblock.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 28, 2017)

Idaho said:


> I not going to read something that makes me realise that it's all nonsense. What's the point of that?


Belboid's still pissed off about the rape stuff.

Although it happens every season. And he watches it every season.  And complains every season.

Nerdwriter did a great thing about dragons.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jul 28, 2017)

I think it's totally consistent that Sansa is opposing John. She's been in positions robbed of all agency for ages and now she not only has freedom but is in a position of power, with the only more powerful family member being one who she a) feels completely safe with (and therefore safe to challenge), b) is genuinely worried that he's making the same mistakes as her father and brother, and c) subconsciously may well actually see herself as higher up the pecking order given the family composition of how they grew up. In fact I think her agreeing with him would be more unbelievable.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 28, 2017)

maomao said:


> That site won't let you read it unless you disable adblock.


Summary. 
The writing is not as good as Martin's.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 28, 2017)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I think it's totally consistent that Sansa is opposing John. She's been in positions robbed of all agency for ages and now she not only has freedom but is in a position of power, with the only more powerful family member being one who she a) feels completely safe with (and therefore safe to challenge), b) is genuinely worried that he's making the same mistakes as her father and brother, and c) subconsciously may well actually see herself as higher up the pecking order given the family composition of how they grew up. In fact I think her agreeing with him would be more unbelievable.


look at littlefingers gloaty face as she gainsays JS in public. 'My little tool, I've made you strong.' which is why it was satisfying to see her cut him dead in convo later.


----------



## mojo pixy (Jul 28, 2017)

belboid said:


> ... daftness ...
> 
> This Is What Worries Me About 'Game Of Thrones' After Last Night's Episode



I have to agree about the stopping in Dorne point. Sunspear is literally on the way from Mereen to Dragonstone by sea, why did they not do the chatty-planning in Dorne, _then _sail to Dragonstone? I really expected Dany to begin s.7 in Dorne. They clearly stopped there on the way anyway .. and didn't pick up the troops when they picked up the great-and-goods? Nah, makes no sense.

The having-to-sail-back-past-Kings-Landing bit is pretty contrived. There are other odd contrivances as outlined in the article, but this was one I noticed myself while watching ep.2


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 28, 2017)

The sand snake that used the spear was the girl from Whale Rider.


----------



## belboid (Jul 28, 2017)

DexterTCN said:


> Belboid's still pissed off about the rape stuff.
> 
> Although it happens every season. And he watches it every season.  And complains every season.
> 
> Nerdwriter did a great thing about dragons.


Oh yes, you're another one who jerks of over the rape scenes aren't you?

I haven't complained of the poor since writing in the later series before, for the obvious reason. You don't care about writing or character development tho, as long as there are tits.


----------



## Me76 (Jul 28, 2017)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I think it's totally consistent that Sansa is opposing John. She's been in positions robbed of all agency for ages and now she not only has freedom but is in a position of power, with the only more powerful family member being one who she a) feels completely safe with (and therefore safe to challenge), b) is genuinely worried that he's making the same mistakes as her father and brother, and c) subconsciously may well actually see herself as higher up the pecking order given the family composition of how they grew up. In fact I think her agreeing with him would be more unbelievable.


Good points.  I still feel there should be some convos in private. But then that comes back to the patriarchal society and also that Jon doesn't know what's she's been through.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 28, 2017)

belboid said:


> Oh yes, you're another one who jerks of over the rape scenes aren't you?....


----------



## mojo pixy (Jul 28, 2017)

All Sansa's life, no matter how much she loves John, she's been considered and treated as a more rightful heir than him. She's lived in Kings Landing at court, and she's been engaged / married to a prince and a lord. (edit: _two _lords). I can see why she'd argue with him.


----------



## belboid (Jul 28, 2017)

mojo pixy said:


> I have to agree about the stopping in Dorne point. Sunspear is literally on the way from Mereen to Dragonstone by sea, why did they not do the chatty-planning in Dorne, _then _sail to Dragonstone? I really expected Dany to begin s.7 in Dorne. They clearly stopped there on the way anyway .. and didn't pick up the troops when they picked up the great-and-goods? Nah, makes no sense.
> 
> The having-to-sail-back-past-Kings-Landing bit is pretty contrived. There are other odd contrivances as outlined in the article, but this was one I noticed myself while watching ep.2


That's possibly the worst example. The others could largely have been explained away by a short scene, but no. Probably even Dragonstone could be explained away, tho it would have been harder. 

Actually, no, the Euron bit was worst, that was utterly nonsensical and we didn't need a Forbes article to tell us why.


----------



## belboid (Jul 28, 2017)

mojo pixy said:


> All Sansa's life, no matter how much she loves John, she's been considered and treated as a more rightful heir than him. She's lived in Kings Landing at court, and she's been engaged / married to a prince and a lord. (edit: _two _lords). I can see why she'd argue with him.


 But never in public. She is meant to have learnt from Cersei.


----------



## Me76 (Jul 28, 2017)

So is it that she considers herself more rightly to be the queen of the north?

Actually, as I'm thinking about it, it makes more sense.  She was the one that saw cersei doing her evilness, she saw Ramsey and if it wasn't for her the battle of the bastards would have been lost.  And she is the rightful next Stark.  He's a bastard after all. 

But still, I'm on the don't undermine him in public.  But then it gives little finger a route to get in while jons going to have sex with his sister.

You may have noticed I'm thinking while typing here.


----------



## mojo pixy (Jul 28, 2017)

She is_ a stupid, stupid little girl .. _her own words, and not that long ago.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 28, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> great article.


Nope


Me76 said:


> I had completely thought all of those points already.
> 
> Edit, except for the sailing out of the way thing cos I haven't really got the map in my head properly.





mojo pixy said:


> I have to agree about the stopping in Dorne point. Sunspear is literally on the way from Mereen to Dragonstone by sea, why did they not do the chatty-planning in Dorne, _then _sail to Dragonstone? I really expected Dany to begin s.7 in Dorne. They clearly stopped there on the way anyway .. and didn't pick up the troops when they picked up the great-and-goods? Nah, makes no sense.
> 
> The having-to-sail-back-past-Kings-Landing bit is pretty contrived. There are other odd contrivances as outlined in the article, but this was one I noticed myself while watching ep.2


No one who isn't a book wanker knows where things are in relation to each other. I bet a good propotion of book wankers don't know/care, either. It's irrelevant and can easily be ignored and not ruin the story.

Even if not ignored, wars are not decided on choosing the most efficient route. Being on her home turf and having her potential allies come to her puts her in a stronger position for negotiations than if she'd been in Dorne, or wherever else. And there's always the risk of being killed off when in foreign lands.

Imagine she'd spoken out of turn while a guest of the Tyrells or the Sands or whatever. They could've just had her killed and then what? Yeah, the unsullen army might attack or whatever, but why? They're only there for the Queen of Dragons. If she's gone, they're a long way from home with no mission. If one of her future allies killer her on her home turf, they'd never make it out alive, making it much less likely to happen.

Regarding Jon and Sansa, it's been said upthread already why she might speak out of turn in front of the other Lords of the North. She's feeling more powerful and thinks she can do this. And not only that, Jon's not actually a king. It's more like a rebellion at the minute. Jon is Lenin in exhile at the current time, not Stalin in power.

The crossbow thing is meh. So what if Cersi is impressed by it. It doesn't mean it will successfully defend them from dragons. It could just be the Maesters showing the best they've got to keep the Queen happy. Lots of new weapons are demoed in non-realistic ways and I'm sure Field Marshalls of armies worldwide are bowled over by their apparent unassailable effectiveness. But if they really were as devastating as the weapons manufacturers say, no armies would lose ever. But one has to. At least one. Sometimes it's lose/lose.

Dany being a dick to the Eunoch is a writing problem? She's been a dick for ages. Yeah yeah, she freed some slaves. But only because she's power mad, not because she's Princess Diana. It benefits her to be seen as a woman of the people. Especially when she had literally no one as an ally. 

She's just reverting to family form. Targarians are cunts. She wants to be queen. Thinks she _deserves _to be queen - based on what, I don't know? So of course she's gonna exert a bit of power over some minions. That's what powerful people do! No bad writing here.

But the final point the Forbes article makes is a good one. It's not believable that Euron would find the ships, board the right one, and destroy them all without fucking his own fleet up. But it's television! If that's the worst criticism they've got (because the others are unfounded, IMO) then this series isn't doing too badly.

And don't forget, GRRM is intimately involved in the writing. It's not as if D&D are making things up and then GRRM is backfilling the plot in his book to keep consistency. He's told them what should happen. He's part of the screenwriting team. He writes a "bible" that spells out how each season should go. He writes entires scenes. the TV series _is _his vision. It's just interpreted by a team of people instead of just him. I serious doubt that the motivations of the characters come across that different than how GRRM would have done it given his close involvement.

And, while I've never read the books, I'd also never heard anyone say he's an amazing writer. Very few fantasy writers are. They write good stories, but in terms of quality of dialogue or story arc or whatever else? I've heard he's _good. _But I'm sure the screenwriting team for HBO are _good_. As evidenced by the continuing popularity of not just GoT, but pretty much everything HBO put out. Yeah, yeah, I know. Popularity doesn't equal quality. But lots of people who claim to hold the higher ground when it comes to judging artforms such as TV, film etc., _do_ say that HBO puts out quality. Time and time again.

So is GRRM so good that a team of some of the best screenwriters money can buy have been put in the shade? I doubt it.


----------



## belboid (Jul 29, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> Nope
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you missed the entire point of the article. It's not that it claims he is a great writer, not even a great writer if dialogue, it's that it was well plotted, in a way that progressed logically and in character. These latest developments don't. Maybe in the books he can add the explanations, but they absolutely were missing from the show.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 29, 2017)

belboid said:


> I think you missed the entire point of the article. It's not that it claims he is a great writer, not even a great writer if dialogue, it's that it was well plotted, in a way that progressed logically and in character. These latest developments don't. Maybe in the books he can add the explanations, but they absolutely were missing from the show.


I don't think I did miss it. In fact, my entire post was, I thought, an explanation for each of the actions that the journo took exception with.


----------



## mojo pixy (Jul 29, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> No one who isn't a book wanker knows where things are in relation to each other.



I've not read a single one of the books, not even a page of one - but I know how to google image search._ Book wanker,_ definitely not, _Map wanker_, OK maybe.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 29, 2017)

mojo pixy said:


> I've not read a single one of the books, not even a page of one - but I know how to google image search._ Book wanker,_ definitely not, _Map wanker_, OK maybe.


But how many people are looking at maps of Westeros and going, "hang on...militarily, that doesn't make sense" (even though it does, for reasons I've explained above), "and so now GoT is an incorehent mess".

I'll tell you. It's about 50 people. All on the internet. The other 8,899,950 people don't even know, never mind care.

I count myself among the majority, for what it's worth


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 29, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> The crossbow thing is meh. So what if Cersi is impressed by it. It doesn't mean it will successfully defend them from dragons. It could just be the Maesters showing the best they've got to keep the Queen happy. Lots of new weapons are demoed in non-realistic ways and I'm sure Field Marshalls of armies worldwide are bowled over by their apparent unassailable effectiveness. But if they really were as devastating as the weapons manufacturers say, no armies would lose ever. But one has to. At least one. Sometimes it's lose/lose.


I think thats meant to be a solitary example of the ballista, nobody is hitting a dragon in flight with one shot are they. So there will be lots of them, a hail of dragon slaying arrows. Not that I expect even 40 of them giving it large could do more than 'area denial' for dragons. And what happens when they fly up high then come stright down on your position while you are reloading? Breathing fire on you? Its not going to go well for the crews of the ballitas is it.


----------



## fishfinger (Jul 29, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> I think thats meant to be a solitary example of the ballista, nobody is hitting a dragon in flight with one shot are they. So there will be lots of them, a hail of dragon slaying arrows. Not that I expect even 40 of them giving it large could do more than 'area denial' for dragons. And what happens when they fly up high then come stright down on your position while you are reloading? Breathing fire on you? Its not going to go well for the crews of the ballitas is it.


The dragons could eat really hot curries, enabling them to drop napalm from their arses.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 29, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> I think thats meant to be a solitary example of the ballista, nobody is hitting a dragon in flight with one shot are they. So there will be lots of them, a hail of dragon slaying arrows. Not that I expect even 40 of them giving it large could do more than 'area denial' for dragons. And what happens when they fly up high then come stright down on your position while you are reloading? Breathing fire on you? Its not going to go well for the crews of the ballitas is it.


I agree. They take so long to reload, and they need to be so accurate, that they're unlikely to be effective against 3 dragons.

Maybe 1 dragon, with enough crossbows, and they could take it out. 3 in simultaneous attack mode would do them all over, though.


----------



## belboid (Jul 29, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> I don't think I did miss it. In fact, my entire post was, I thought, an explanation for each of the actions that the journo took exception with.


I don't think you have, I'm afraid (except on the ballista', that ones fair enough). I think you've come up with some, sometimes convoluted, rationalisations that don't entirely work. Had there been decent explanatory scenes they could work, but otherwise they don't. 

Tho the argument about Sansa would never work. Even if you think you are the rightful ruler, you don't have those arguments in front of all your other lords. This is not a communist government in waiting, it is feudal motherfuckers for whom the rightful hierarchy is vital.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 29, 2017)

belboid said:


> I don't think you have, I'm afraid (except on the ballista', that ones fair enough). I think you've come up with some, sometimes convoluted, rationalisations that don't entirely work. Had there been decent explanatory scenes they could work, but otherwise they don't.
> 
> Tho the argument about Sansa would never work. Even if you think you are the rightful ruler, you don't have those arguments in front of all your other lords. This is not a communist government in waiting, it is feudal motherfuckers for whom the rightful hierarchy is vital.


But is Jon even the rightful heir? He's not the son of the previous king. He's the bastard of the hand of the King, that's all. Sansa arguably has more right to the throne than him.


----------



## fishfinger (Jul 29, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> But is Jon even the rightful heir? He's not the son of the previous king. He's the bastard of the hand of the King, that's all. Sansa arguably has more right to the throne than him.


He's not Ned's bastard but only Bran knows that.


----------



## belboid (Jul 29, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> But is Jon even the rightful heir? He's not the son of the previous king. He's the bastard of the hand of the King, that's all. Sansa arguably has more right to the throne than him.


He's the King of the North. He has been proclaimed as much, and that's what matters. That is the order of things.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 29, 2017)

on the point about danys acting villainous and autocratic- She had the slavers of Mereen crucified al the way up a long road. The scene ended with her smiling on the ramparts as screams of anguish floated in the background. OK so they deserved it, but she's way past normal people thinking now, she's the mother of dragons, breaker of chains and all that one. Instrumental cruelty and all. The self belief is there. And why not? fire and magic can't kill me, I've got three dragons and my cause is righteous.


----------



## belboid (Jul 29, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> on the point about danys acting villainous and autocratic- She had the slavers of Mereen crucified al the way up a long road. The scene ended with her smiling on the ramparts as screams of anguish floated in the background. OK so they deserved it, but she's way past normal people thinking now, she's the mother of dragons, breaker of chains and all that one. Instrumental cruelty and all. The self belief is there. And why not? fire and magic can't kill me, I've got three dragons and my cause is righteous.


That's Oleanna's argument. But Dani has been shown as siding with Tyrion's argument so far. 

This is the problem- there are arguments for almost all the actions (except for Euron's magic ships), but they haven't been shown in the show. Whereas previously they would have been.


----------



## mojo pixy (Jul 29, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> But how many people are looking at maps of Westeros and going, "hang on...militarily, that doesn't make sense" (even though it does, for reasons I've explained above), "and so now GoT is an incorehent mess".
> 
> I'll tell you. It's about 50 people. All on the internet. The other 8,899,950 people don't even know, never mind care.
> 
> I count myself among the majority, for what it's worth



I don't care what people are thinking, who haven't looked at the world GRRM designed, because when it comes to the internal logic of this fictional world _they_ clearly don't care what is consistent or rational within the world itself.

Like, I do know it's fiction. But as a consumer of fiction I do at least appreciate consistency and internal logic. It helps my immersion and my enjoyment.

I believe this is what most writers aim to achieve. It's called _good writing_. Something salaried TV scriptwriters working to a deadline and not bound by the rules of a world they didn't invent might conceivably not bother with.


----------



## mojo pixy (Jul 29, 2017)

Also, while _about 50 people_ may have looked at maps of westeros and essos (and I bet it's more than that) there are millions of 'book wankers' who likely feel similar about irrational and inconsistent, jarring plot points.

For the literally dozens of trump-esque TV viewers who watch blankly and uncritically, I can see why this matters little.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 29, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> But is Jon even the rightful heir? He's not the son of the previous king. He's the bastard of the hand of the King, that's all. Sansa arguably has more right to the throne than him.


There hadn't been a King of the North since Targaryn times. 
Rob had it foisted upon him as the Starks were seen as the most noblest of Northern families. 
Jon had it foisted upon him in part because of his Stark blood but also I feel because he'd been in a shit load battles and made it through them. Kings are made by strength of arms, their ability in battle and as generals... or simply by having a large enough army to go I'm king, anyone want to dispute that, go ahead punk, make my day, do you feel lucky?


----------



## mojo pixy (Jul 29, 2017)

I await the random kraken we've never seen or heard of, that appears in the final episode with the face of Theon Greyjoy and pulls down the walls of kings landing


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 29, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> Nope
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Both Sansa and Dany's potentially dodgy decisions can be put down at least partly to hubris. Dragonstone has obvious symbolic resonance as both Dany's birthplace and the place where Aegon's conquest began. After how many setbacks on her journey back to Westeros of course she's going to want to do things her way, and put herself in a spot where she's obviously in charge of everyone else in her potentially ragged alliance.

As for Sansa, she was caught off guard by Jon's elevation to king o' north in the first place and it put the kibosh on her own ascendancy, which by that point she'd have felt she deserved. She sought out Jon in the first place to further her own agenda, which clearly went beyond revenge against the Boltons. Sansa is clever yes but she's always had something of the spoilt brat about her, an entitlement that hanging out with the Lannisters and being queen-in-waiting has only amplified. There will be part of her that can only see Jon as a bastard child who shoud be way below her in the pecking order. She also has little regard for northerners in general and never seemed comfortable being one herself, hence the row about the fate of two families she doesn't really give a shit about, beyond a still-unquenched desire to exact revenge for her own mistreatment.

For me Sansa's arc in the show is a coherent one, probably more so than it would have been if they'd followed the books. Without spoilering them, in the books Sansa is largely used as a maguffin by other characters, and isn't given the chance to gain any agency for herself. By giving her something to do, the TV show has created an opportunity to explore her character, which may have been changed by her various traumas but which still connects clearly to the girl we first meet in season one. At this point she can go one of two ways, but turning even more dark and ending up on the Ramsay-Cersei spectrum seems the most likely. Either way, I'm more interested in her than in Jon Snow right now.


----------



## belboid (Jul 29, 2017)

mojo pixy said:


> Also, while _about 50 people_ may have looked at maps of westeros and essos (and I bet it's more than that) there are millions of 'book wankers' who likely feel similar about irrational and inconsistent, jarring plot points.
> 
> For the literally dozens of trump-esque TV viewers who watch blankly and uncritically, I can see why this matters little.


Both episodes so far have made a big point of showing the key cast drawing and studying maps of the seven kingdoms. Maps and the layout of the nation are very obviously central to everything. For one (or more) if the writers to go 'oh well, who cares, no one has been paying attention anyway' is just insulting to, well, everyone.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 29, 2017)

mojo pixy said:


> I don't care what people are thinking, who haven't looked at the world GRRM designed, because when it comes to the internal logic of this fictional world _they_ clearly don't care what is consistent or rational within the world itself.
> 
> Like, I do know it's fiction. But as a consumer of fiction I do at least appreciate consistency and internal logic.


----------



## maomao (Jul 29, 2017)

Landing in Dorne first would be silly. Could be a trap. Dragonstone is bang opposite King's Landing and the perfect place to plot up before launching an invasion.


----------



## belboid (Jul 29, 2017)

maomao said:


> Landing in Dorne first would be silly. Could be a trap. Dragonstone is bang opposite King's Landing and the perfect place to plot up before launching an invasion.


Except they're not invading they're still getting the gang together. And anything could be a trap. There was no guarantee dragonstone would actually be empty. 

It's just very bad writing.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 29, 2017)

maomao said:


> Landing in Dorne first would be silly. Could be a trap. Dragonstone is bang opposite King's Landing and the perfect place to plot up before launching an invasion.



Them sand snakes do have form for stabbing folk in the back after all.


----------



## belboid (Jul 29, 2017)

So include some dialogue to make that decision clear. It was not the reason given for going to Dragonstone.


----------



## mojo pixy (Jul 29, 2017)

Anyway, they must have landed at Sunspear on the way to Dragonstone, right? Otherwise, where did Varys, Olena and the Sand Snakes come from? Unless we're meant to believe they sailed there on their own ship - which isn't mentioned either.

And if they did arrive on their own ship, why do they ride back to Dorne on the Ironborn ship?

tbf, I write fiction myself (try to, anyway) and I always have to take care not to fall into massive unexplained plot holes. They're really easy to leave if you're more concerned with finishing the job than with making it solid.


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 29, 2017)

don't really care about characters teleporting vast distances per episode.  hopefully arya gets to winterfell on monday. If not, it may be the following week


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 29, 2017)

fishfinger said:


> The dragons could eat really hot curries, enabling them to drop napalm from their arses.


there is speculation on wether or not the alchemist blokey might science/magic the arrows as well, but I don't see that as any more plausible than the suggestion that Cersei will just hire Bard the Bowman of Laketown


----------



## fishfinger (Jul 29, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> ...the suggestion that Cersei will just hire Bard the Bowman of Laketown


She'll need to clone him a couple of times.


----------



## mojo pixy (Jul 29, 2017)

Bard of Laketown, St.George of Lydda and a couple of Argonauts ought to do it


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 29, 2017)

One of the dragons will defo die


----------



## mojo pixy (Jul 29, 2017)

The Mountain will kill one of them singlehanded, I reckon


----------



## Libertad (Jul 29, 2017)

mojo pixy said:


> where did Varys, Olena and the Sand Snakes come from?



Varys sailed from Meereen.


----------



## mojo pixy (Jul 29, 2017)

Last we saw him in S6, he was in Dorne though. He left earlier in the season looking for allies.


----------



## mrsfran (Jul 31, 2017)

That was some mic drop from Lady Olenna, hey?


----------



## Dandred (Jul 31, 2017)

That up the bum line from Euron had beer all over my screen.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 31, 2017)

Is Gendry still rowing?


----------



## belboid (Jul 31, 2017)

Dandred said:


> That up the bum line from Euron had beer all over my screen.


'What a twat' was his good line. His only one, he is terrible.

A much better episode though. Okay Davos might well have sussed that Casterly Rock is a bit useless now, and someone might have noticed Hightower being unprotected (and a fuck off big army marching towards it), but the ability to sometimes travel vast distances in an instance is just something we've had to get used to to over many seasons.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 31, 2017)

belboid said:


> 'What a twat' was his good line. His only one, he is terrible.
> 
> A much better episode though. Okay Davos might well have sussed that Casterly Rock is a bit useless now, and someone might have noticed Hightower being unprotected (and a fuck off big army marching towards it), but the ability to sometimes travel vast distances in an instance is just something we've had to get used to to over many seasons.


Davos doesn't know that the gold mine is empty. That's a closely guarded family secret. 
As far as everyone else knows Castley Rock is still an important source of wealth. 
Tyrion should have known mind.


----------



## belboid (Jul 31, 2017)

Baelish knows as well, iirr


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 31, 2017)

Diana Rigg is gonna have to hand the gong back after that one


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 31, 2017)

jorah looks like he fell asleep in the sunshine. On hot sand.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 31, 2017)

belboid said:


> Baelish knows as well, iirr


Nah. He was only trusted with the Royal accounts not the Lanaster accounts. Unless his spies reported it.


----------



## Santino (Jul 31, 2017)

New prediction: Dany becomes the villain she feared she'd be and pilots a flaming dragon into a mass of White Walkers, sacrificing herself. All the dragons die. 

Sansa to take the Iron Throne.


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 31, 2017)

really finding danny so annoying. I hated her chapters in the books. She was stuck in meereen sat on her throne taking advice and holding endless court meetings. Now she is back in westeros doing the exact same shit.

good to see the lannisters winning. when they face a big defeat eventually, it will be sweet. Can't wait for bran to tell jon he is in fact a targaryen....how will that play out to sansa and littlefinger who is whispering in her ears....


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 31, 2017)

mojo pixy said:


> The Mountain will kill one of them singlehanded, I reckon


And come back as an undead dragon me thinks


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 31, 2017)

Could be a mistake keeping Ellaria alive


----------



## Me76 (Jul 31, 2017)

I'm going to miss Olenna.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 31, 2017)

just noticed, danys attire. I think those shoulder bits and the top as a whole are supposed to be suggestive of an unsullieds armour. It did ring a slight bell last week on that front. Overall, this ep, well it was interesting to see baelish get his speech in about how to play the game 'see all outcomes' yada yada and then have Bran Stark echo that when saying how he sees and knows all etc. That bit went creepy at the end.

And how is Cersie (whose hair reminds me of katie hopkins now) going to square up Mycroft and the Iron Bank in two weeks?


----------



## rekil (Jul 31, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> And how is Cersie (whose hair reminds me of katie hopkins now) going to square up Mycroft and the Iron Bank in two weeks?


Capture Bran and use him before the bookies cop on and ban her from the site.


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 31, 2017)

cersi has always been my gal. 
Her and that girl that was looked in the vault with xando whats his name in qarth 
they are my two fav girls


----------



## mojo pixy (Jul 31, 2017)

mrsfran said:


> That was some mic drop from Lady Olenna, hey?



I imagine a lot of _other _people are going to regret her doing that...


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 31, 2017)

what do we read into that varys/meelis exchange. He was in gentle barby gloat mode (as per) till she says 'I have to die in this strange country, as do you' or similar. Speaking of a return. He looked a fraction worried there, troubled.


----------



## The Boy (Jul 31, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> And how is Cersie (whose hair reminds me of katie hopkins now) going to square up Mycroft and the Iron Bank in two weeks?



The tyrells won't be needing their gold anymore, will they?


----------



## The Boy (Jul 31, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> what do we read into that varys/meelis exchange. He was in gentle barby gloat mode (as per) till she says 'I have to die in this strange country, as do you' or similar. Speaking of a return. He looked a fraction worried there, troubled.



I noticed that too.  No idea what it means tho.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 31, 2017)

foreshadowing

but also the balance of probabilities

I'm a little disappointed that one of those dragons didn't land on the wall and sit nuzzling Jon Snow's head whilst purring.


----------



## mojo pixy (Jul 31, 2017)

Varys is bound to die in Westeros. Littlefinger will surely do for him.
More interesting IMO is that Melidandre said _she _has to come back once more to die...


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 31, 2017)

mojo pixy said:


> Varys is bound to die in Westeros. Littlefinger will surely do for him.
> More interesting IMO is that Melidandre said _she _has to come back once more to die...


Gonna need all the fire they can get.


----------



## Riklet (Aug 1, 2017)

That was fun, eh. Euron's mid-atlantic shitness was mildly tempered by some good lines, at least.

Are Jon and Dragon Momma gonna get it on, then, irregardless?

Jaime's off for a bit of bro-time now, clearly.


----------



## moochedit (Aug 1, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> And how is Cersie (whose hair reminds me of katie hopkins now) going to square up Mycroft and the Iron Bank in two weeks?



What could the iron bank do anyway if she doesn't pay up? Do they have their own army?


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 1, 2017)

moochedit said:


> What could the iron bank do anyway if she doesn't pay up? Do they have their own army?


According to the Wiki I just read, in the books they force you to pay by funding your enemies if you don't. With enough funding, the enemies win the war, replace the current ruler, and then repay their debt to the Iron Bank..lest they suffer the same fate.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 1, 2017)

DexterTCN said:


> I'm a little disappointed that one of those dragons didn't land on the wall and sit nuzzling Jon Snow's head whilst purring.







DexterTCN said:


> foreshadowing



no shit, sherlock.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 1, 2017)

Bran Stark bit was very wtf, no?


----------



## Gromit (Aug 1, 2017)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Bran Stark bit was very wtf, no?


He's been travelling for ages in a freezing wastes beyond the wall... and where do they put him? Outside in the godswood, leaned up against a tree. 

I'd be pissed and sulky too. 

At least give me a room with a hot fire and a bovril if you want me more like my cheery self.

p.s. Winterfel was burnt down. Including the weirwood tree. But let's us not let such things stand in the way of the current director's penchant for dramatic symbolic settings.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 1, 2017)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Bran Stark bit was very wtf, no?


Hey bro, how've you been?
I'm the the eyed raven
What does that mean?
It's hard to explain, but basically I see everything, and know everything. Like, remember the night you were raped? You looked so hot.
.......

Nope, not weird at all


----------



## belboid (Aug 1, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> Hey bro, how've you been?
> I'm the the eyed raven
> What does that mean?
> It's hard to explain, but basically I see everything, and know everything. Like, remember the night you were raped? You looked so hot.
> ...


yeah, you can hardly blame Sansa for going 'well, I'll just go back to the castle then. Can't you walk back?  Oh dear,what a shame'


----------



## Gromit (Aug 1, 2017)

It was hardly evidence of all seeing / all knowingness. 

It snowed and you were pretty. 

It's winter and she is always pretty. 

Ask me about last Saturday in Dorne?
It was windy and an old woman complained about something.


----------



## Santino (Aug 1, 2017)

moochedit said:


> What could the iron bank do anyway if she doesn't pay up? Do they have their own army?





Fez909 said:


> According to the Wiki I just read, in the books they force you to pay by funding your enemies if you don't. With enough funding, the enemies win the war, replace the current ruler, and then repay their debt to the Iron Bank..lest they suffer the same fate.



Yes - that's why they paid for Stannis' army, so he could become King and pay back the Baratheon/Lannister debts.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 1, 2017)

Is it just me that thinks Euron is channeling Lord Flasheart


----------



## Gromit (Aug 1, 2017)

colacubes said:


> Is it just me that thinks Euron is channeling Lord Flasheart


Woof


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 1, 2017)

Gromit said:


> p.s. Winterfel was burnt down. Including the weirwood tree.



Not on TV it wasn't.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 1, 2017)

Santino said:


> Yes - that's why they paid for Stannis' army, so he could become King and pay back the Baratheon/Lannister debts.



Played a blinder there then. Seems like the motto of the Iron Bank should be 'Throwing Good Money After Bad' in Latin, or Valyrian or whatever.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 1, 2017)

"He really was a cunt, wasn't he?"


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 1, 2017)

The travel time thing is getting a bit silly now. And Euron has now had to sail past Dragonstone at least four times to get into and out of KL, you think one of those times he'd have been spotted and torched by dragons.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 1, 2017)

Yeah, it used to be that you could have drawn a map of the world with each character's journey picked out in reasonable ways. Now it's like a 3 year old has a hold of the crayons.

I like the concepts and drama - Euron wrecking shit at sea, the Unsullied getting stranded, Dany returning to her ancestral home etc. but it all falls apart when you look at a map.


----------



## mojo pixy (Aug 1, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> The travel time thing is getting a bit silly now. And Euron has now had to sail past Dragonstone at least four times to get into and out of KL, you think one of those times he'd have been spotted and torched by dragons.



Euron parading through kings landing at the same time as his navy is trashing the Unsullied's ships on the other side of Westeros. Not sure what's more unlikely - that he _could_ be in two places at once, or that he _wouldn't_ be saving Casterly Rock on board his flagship


----------



## mojo pixy (Aug 1, 2017)

Maybe I'm a fool for assuming that things happening in the same episode are meant to be happening at approximately the same time. 

On reflection, given the show's new ''writing style'', that's probably the case.


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 1, 2017)

"map wankers"


----------



## mojo pixy (Aug 1, 2017)

''Solid Plot Wankers''


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 1, 2017)

mojo pixy said:


> Euron parading through kings landing at the same time as his navy is trashing the Unsullied's ships on the other side of Westeros. Not sure what's more unlikely - that he _could_ be in two places at once, or that he _wouldn't_ be saving Casterly Rock on board his flagship



It kind of makes sense if Euron headed to KL after clobbering Yara's fleet and sent the rest of his ships on to Casterly Rock.

What doesn't make sense is how he built all those ships in the first place.

e2a: And how did he know Yara and Theon would be heading off to Dorne with Ellaria? He had clearly planned his 'gift' to Cersei in advance...


----------



## mojo pixy (Aug 1, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> What doesn't make sense is how he built all those ships in the first place.



I reckon they're magic ships made from weir tree wood the Iron Islanders pillaged from the mainland. They can teleport, be in two places at once, are fireproof, invisible and are built to home in on enemy ships flawlessly.

All this will no doubt become clear when Yara and Euron have a nice chat over cake and wine, after he's married to Cersei.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 1, 2017)

Remember, Euron is familiar with the third continant - who knows what deals he has down there...


----------



## Gromit (Aug 1, 2017)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Remember, Euron is familiar with the third continant - who knows what deals he has down there...


He had a cracking buy one get one free on UPVC doors and windows.


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 1, 2017)

There's a third continent 

I thought it was just the main one and the horse people one.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 1, 2017)

Sothoryos: Relatively little known, Sothoryos is located south of Essos, on the far side of the Summer Sea. It is a large continent consisting of deserts and jungles. It is said to be a haven for plagues and dangerous animals, and has not been explored much beyond the northern coastal regions.


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 1, 2017)

Also Ulthos to the far East, past Asshai (where Melisandre is from).

Furthest we've been that way in the show (and the books too) is Qarth.


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 1, 2017)

That seemed like a risky blowjob for Jaime 

Great dialogue scenes between Jaime / Olenna and Jon / Dany / Tyrion, been waiting a long time for the latter and it's good there was realistic tension arising out of their experiences, history and worldviews, almost felt like the subtler political stuff from Season 1 and 2 rearing it's welcome head.

Exchange of the episode a toss up between:



> Queen of Thorns: That was Joffrey's sword wasn't it? What did he call it?
> Jaime: Widow's Wail
> Queen of Thorns, Barb Wire and Molotov Cocktails: He really was a cunt wasn't he?





> Euron: Does she like it gentle... Or rough... A Finger in the bum? **Jaime apoplectic** Shhhshshh, not now... We'll talk later


----------



## Gromit (Aug 1, 2017)

The Octagon said:


> That seemed like a risky blowjob for Jaime


The first thing he should ask himself is who does she want me to kill now? As that's the only time she shows him any attention now.


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 1, 2017)

Long but amused me (there's one for each episode, usually posted on Reddit)



"right proper"


----------



## Gromit (Aug 1, 2017)

The Octagon said:


> Long but amused me (there's one for each episode, usually posted on Reddit)
> 
> 
> 
> "right proper"



Beep Bop Boop


----------



## Crispy (Aug 1, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> Sothoryos is a large continent consisting of deserts and jungles.





The Octagon said:


> Also Ulthos to the far East, past Asshai


Africa and China then. Presumably there's an "Americanos" hiding out on the other side of the globe.


----------



## mojo pixy (Aug 1, 2017)

Wild Westeros


----------



## moochedit (Aug 1, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> According to the Wiki I just read, in the books they force you to pay by funding your enemies if you don't. With enough funding, the enemies win the war, replace the current ruler, and then repay their debt to the Iron Bank..lest they suffer the same fate.



Cheers for that. Now i think about it they did say something about them funding her enemies in the episode last night.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 1, 2017)

did make me laugh how sansa has become an expert in armory pointing out that they should have leather on them for the winter...


----------



## bendeus (Aug 1, 2017)

mojo pixy said:


> Euron parading through kings landing at the same time as his navy is trashing the Unsullied's ships on the other side of Westeros. Not sure what's more unlikely - that he _could_ be in two places at once, or that he _wouldn't_ be saving Casterly Rock on board his flagship


He's deploying the same deep magick he used to build the biggest and best equipped fleet evah from the resources found on some treeless rocks in the space of a fortnight.


----------



## Tankus (Aug 1, 2017)

colacubes said:


> Is it just me that thinks Euron is channeling Lord Flasheart



Budget Oliver Reed ....around the same age....


----------



## cybershot (Aug 1, 2017)

Think some of you are getting a bit caught up in the time thing, it's perfectly plausible that days/weeks have passed between certain scenes.


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 1, 2017)

Also that scenes are not linear.


----------



## cybershot (Aug 1, 2017)

Yup, some of its probably all happening at the same time as well.


----------



## kropotkin (Aug 1, 2017)

So far I'm not particularly engrossed. It is much less engaging than the other series.


----------



## mojo pixy (Aug 1, 2017)

I'm in it now because I've invested the time into it up till this point and I need to see it through. I have to admit that if the early seasons had been as badly written as this season, I wouldn't have bothered to get this far.


----------



## bendeus (Aug 1, 2017)

You'd have thought that they'd read the various forums and comments, which all made it clear that everyone was tired of Dany hanging about in Mereen not doing anything. She has now spent the entirety of this season hanging out in Dragonstone and doing nothing except being a bit petulant. The earlier point about plot devices divorced from a rational unfolding of the narrative are, imo, correct. Dany is doing fuck all until everything is lined up for her to do _something, _and that something is being obviously telegraphed.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 2, 2017)

bendeus said:


> You'd have thought that they'd read the various forums and comments, which all made it clear that everyone was tired of Dany hanging about in Mereen not doing anything. She has now spent the entirety of this season hanging out in Dragonstone and doing nothing



they are doing exactly as her character is written in the books. And this point has already been covered in post #321


----------



## Me76 (Aug 2, 2017)

Tbf Danny did offer to go and kill people with dragons and was told she couldn't.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 2, 2017)

And she looks like she will flying her babies into action next episode. 
which brings me to what lady olenna said to her in the 2nd episode, think it was? she always ignored advice of wise men and danny should do the same.


----------



## cybershot (Aug 2, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> And she looks like she will flying her babies into action next episode.
> which brings me to what lady olenna said to her in the 2nd episode, think it was? she always ignored advice of wise men and danny should do the same.



Think that's pretty obvious once she finds out Tyrion's plans have all gone to shit.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 2, 2017)

cybershot said:


> Think that's pretty obvious once she finds out Tyrion's plans have all gone to shit.



Well the advice was given BEFORE it started to go all tits up for Danny girl.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 3, 2017)

Something I'm working on...


----------



## strung out (Aug 3, 2017)

Character location by latitude?


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 3, 2017)

Tron game?


----------



## Crispy (Aug 3, 2017)

strung out said:


> Character location by latitude?


More or less. Top to bottom: Beyond the wall-The North-Riverlands-Reach-Kings Landing-Dorne-Free Cities-Dothrak-Slavers Bay. By season/episode left to right. Colour = House or allegiance.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 4, 2017)

looks like something you cooked up on MS Paint.


----------



## cybershot (Aug 4, 2017)

Game of Thrones episode 4 leaks online before TV broadcast


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 4, 2017)

Does this mean we now need another thread for people who watch it as soon as it is leaked?

leak wankers.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Aug 4, 2017)

joustmaster said:


> leak wankers.


Tissues for that.
Or in an emergency a sock.
Meanwhile some speculation.


Spoiler



Meera Reed seemed to grab a sword when running out of the cave of the Three Eyed Raven. The Children of the Forest do not seem to use metal but a certain Brynden Bloodraven had a sword named Dark Sister, the sword of Visenya sister of Aegon the Conqueror.

Now she is at Winterfell and a certain young lady of no small energy in dispatching folk and who is occasionally  associated with old heroines (she named her dire wolf after Nymeria and recited the names of the sisters of Aegon and their dragons to Tywin etc) is headed to Winterfell.

Speculation but "lay aside they Needle and piick up Dark Sister" may be coming in future episodes? Will she become a slayer of the undead? E2A Dark Sister is a Valyrian blade thus can kill the Others. 
The argument against is its all a bit too subtle for the show.


----------



## smmudge (Aug 4, 2017)

I expect Arya will be a lot more open to Bran's tales of the unexpected than Sansa was. If Arya ever gets Winterfell.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 4, 2017)

Crispy said:


> More or less. Top to bottom: Beyond the wall-The North-Riverlands-Reach-Kings Landing-Dorne-Free Cities-Dothrak-Slavers Bay. By season/episode left to right. Colour = House or allegiance.



I attempted something similar a while back. I gave up pretty quickly IIRC.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 4, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> I attempted something similar a while back. I gave up pretty quickly IIRC.


But, WHY?


----------



## Crispy (Aug 4, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> But, WHY?


I find pleasure in collecting, sorting and arranging information.
Also, I hope to gain 15 seconds of internet fame.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 4, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> But, WHY?



I thought it would be an interesting design challenge. It wasn't though, it was a pain in the arse.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 4, 2017)

Crispy said:


> I find pleasure in collecting, sorting and arranging information.
> Also, I hope to gain 15 seconds of internet fame.



Someone must have done a comprehensive version of this already?

e2a Yup:



Spoiler: big picture


----------



## cybershot (Aug 4, 2017)

joustmaster said:


> Does this mean we now need another thread for people who watch it as soon as it is leaked?
> 
> leak wankers.



It looks like it's SD, I can't watch this program in anything other than good quality HD.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 4, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> Someone must have done a comprehensive version of this already?
> 
> e2a Yup:


Yeah I saw that one, but it's only complete up to the end of Season 3


----------



## JimW (Aug 4, 2017)

Plus it looks like a wiring diagram for a Morris Traveller


----------



## Crispy (Aug 4, 2017)

JimW said:


> Plus it looks like a wiring diagram for a Morris Traveller


By season 6 it looks more like that box full of random cables that every house has under the stairs.


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 4, 2017)

I've just watched the leaked episode
The quality is low. But its fine to watch.

I can't believe they kill Bronn


----------



## The Boy (Aug 4, 2017)

joustmaster said:


> I can't believe they kill Bronn



I can't believe they killed Jimmy McNulty


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 4, 2017)

Actually. 
Theres a big battle. Probably worth waiting for the HD version.


----------



## bimble (Aug 4, 2017)

Jamie is going to kill Cersei one day isn't he.


----------



## maomao (Aug 4, 2017)

bimble said:


> Jamie is going to kill Cersei one day isn't he.


They'll have to change his name from Kingslayer to Monarchslayer.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 4, 2017)

maomao said:


> They'll have to change his name from Kingslayer to Monarchslayer.


Political correctness gone mad!
But I believe in equality so hopefully he will.


----------



## mojo pixy (Aug 4, 2017)

The scenes with the Starks at Winterfell were probably the best I've seen in this season so far.

No details because it's too early


Spoiler: BUT



the look on Bran's face when he gave Arya the dagger .. great stuff. 
He already knows how shit is going to go down
No wonder he never smiles any more...


----------



## Gromit (Aug 4, 2017)

mojo pixy said:


> The scenes with the Starks at Winterfell were probably the best I've seen in this season so far.
> 
> No details because it's too early
> 
> ...


I should never have read the Beep Bop Boop satire thingy. I think of it whenever I see Bran now. Kind of destroys his current performances.


----------



## mojo pixy (Aug 4, 2017)

Ser Davos gets an honourable mention though


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 4, 2017)

Davos Seaworth made me laugh when he was passionately extolling John Snow's virtues to Danaerys, making mention of his own 'Flea Bottom' accent. That's not a Flea Bottom accent, that's a Newcastle accent! And no one else from Flea Bottom (King's Landing's slum) sounds like that anyway!


----------



## Santino (Aug 4, 2017)

I'm ready to talk about the new episode now.


----------



## maomao (Aug 4, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Davos Seaworth made me laugh when he was passionately extolling John Snow's virtues to Danaerys, making mention of his own 'Flea Bottom' accent. That's not a Flea Bottom accent, that's a Newcastle accent! And no one else from Flea Bottom (King's Landing's slum) sounds like that anyway!


Maybe he's proper Flea Bottom and most of the rest are more recent immigrants.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 4, 2017)

maomao said:


> Maybe he's proper Flea Bottom and most of the rest are more recent immigrants.


Gendry was born in Flea Bottom and sounds like he's from Bristol


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 4, 2017)

Spoiler: episode 4



arya vs brienne was a standout fight, awesome.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 4, 2017)

theon and jon's meeting at dragonstone should be interesting


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 4, 2017)

Crispy said:


> Something I'm working on...




I salute your nerdism


----------



## Jenerys (Aug 4, 2017)

Is there a special thread for guessing who gets to sit on the Iron Throne? Or can I post my thoughts in this one?


----------



## snadge (Aug 4, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> Spoiler: episode 4
> 
> 
> 
> arya vs brienne was a standout fight, awesome.



Saw post, had to watch, now I have to wait 2 weeks for the next fix.

Excellent episode.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 4, 2017)

snadge said:


> Saw post, had to watch, now I have to wait 2 weeks for the next fix.
> 
> Excellent episode.


I'm just looking forward to see it again, in company, and with a much better picture quality, with subtitles, on Monday night.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 4, 2017)

snadge said:


> Saw post, had to watch, now I have to wait 2 weeks for the next fix.
> 
> Excellent episode.


I'll be watching that battle again when the HD version is out


Orang Utan said:


> I'm just looking forward to see it again, in company, and with a much better picture quality, with subtitles, on Monday night.





Spoiler: ep4



I've watched the final battle scene twice now, it will certainly get a re-watch in better quality. The scenes with dany and snow in the dragonglass mine was too dark as well, it'll stand a re-watch. Seaworths 'fewer' cracked me up also


----------



## snadge (Aug 4, 2017)

Spoiler: Ep 4 spoiler



Rickard?
Er Dickard. LOL.

It was glorious.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## snadge (Aug 4, 2017)

donkyboy said:


>





That clip is miles darker than the episode I watched.


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 4, 2017)

Spoiler: Spoils






joustmaster said:


> I've just watched the leaked episode
> The quality is low. But its fine to watch.
> 
> I can't believe they kill Bronn


I actually wrote that as a joke before the lanisters were walking home, and it all kicked off.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 4, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> I'll be watching that battle again when the HD version is out
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: aye



though i don't know how much more a better definition version can show much more than a dark cave full of black rock


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 4, 2017)

technically we have all caught up with mrsfran now. Although barring anymore leaks she will be ahead again in a week or so


----------



## xenon (Aug 4, 2017)

Spoiler



We know that dagger belongs to Little Finger right? Tirian  gave it back to him in season one, IIRC.  Will talk about other stuff on Monday.


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 4, 2017)

xenon said:


> .



Spoiler tag (like everyone else has managed) would be appreciated.


----------



## mojo pixy (Aug 4, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> Spoiler: episode 4
> 
> 
> 
> arya vs brienne was a standout fight, awesome.





Spoiler: more episode 4



That was brilliant. And the look between Arya and Littlefinger. Is he on her _funny little list_ ...yet?





Spoiler



I really enjoy using the spoiler code. I 



Spoiler



want



Spoiler



to see



Spoiler



how deep



Spoiler



it goes...

thanks for playing


----------



## xenon (Aug 4, 2017)

The Octagon
There is a   unspoileredYT  video,  to which I refer, up there.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 4, 2017)

ep 4 spoiler, so edited


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 4, 2017)

xenon said:


> The Octagon
> There is a   unspoileredYT  video,  to which I refer, up there.



True, but doesn't make it a free for all (I've watched the ep too, so I'm not moaning, just looking out for the unsullied  ).

But yeah, while we're here donkyboy, and snadge, sort it out.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 4, 2017)

ep 4 spoiler, so edited...


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 4, 2017)

Spoiler: ep4



see where the lannisters were dying badly as tyrion and the dothraki chief look on and the horse lord goes 'Your people can't fight'
Thats easy to say when you've got dragon air support on your side isn't it (and dany not falling off is a miracle. Theres no straps or seat.)

oh, and horse mounded archery


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 4, 2017)

WHY the fuck have cunts started to add spoiler tags? this is a spoiler thread


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 4, 2017)

if you twats are posting spoilers before monday...by god you're in trouble


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 4, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> WHY the fuck have cunts started to add spoiler tags? this is a spoiler thread



It clearly says Monday morning in the title, not everyone wandering into the thread knows it was leaked and maybe prefer to watch it as it was meant to be seen?


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 4, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> WHY the fuck have cunts started to add spoiler tags? this is a spoiler thread


its specifically titled the monday morning torrent thread. This leak has jumped the gun on that, so spoiler tags are appropriate as courtesy.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 4, 2017)

yeah fair enough


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 4, 2017)

must say, got to feel sorry for the poor horses in ancient battles 
no one ever grieves for them


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 4, 2017)

mojo pixy said:


> Spoiler: more episode 4
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler


----------



## Me76 (Aug 5, 2017)

Hmm. Do we now need to have a 'dodgy stream of the next episode' thread so I don't keep going on this and just looking at spoilers and then on Monday I'm going to have to go back pages to keep up with the conversation. 

I totally am up with the don't look at the thread until you've watched it stuff but this is a bit naughty.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 5, 2017)

Well, I'm shocked and appalled by this outrage!

Who knew that dragon would take Cersei's head clean off at this stage in the proceedings? TBH, Littlefinger marrying Brienne I did not see. Jamie was White Walker Arya all along? Thrmmmpph! Nice to see Podrick's willy, though...

Don't miss it, people


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 5, 2017)

joustmaster said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I followed that all the way down, why, I do not know.


----------



## mojo pixy (Aug 5, 2017)

I didn't. I've already played that game 
Speaking of games,



Spoiler: You win or...



Is Tyrion about to have some bad days after that khal saw him muttering as Jaime charged Dany? That was a nice detail.


----------



## snadge (Aug 5, 2017)

The Octagon said:


> True, but doesn't make it a free for all (I've watched the ep too, so I'm not moaning, just looking out for the unsullied  ).
> 
> But yeah, while we're here donkyboy, and snadge, sort it out.



All my spoilers were hidden behind tags on posting.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 5, 2017)

I've edited the spoilers on my posts


----------



## rekil (Aug 5, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Spoiler: aye
> 
> 
> 
> though i don't know how much more a better definition version can show much more than a dark cave full of black rock





Spoiler



The cave squiggles reminded me of this excellent Onion piece. Newly Discovered Cave Paintings Suggest Early Man Was Battling A Lot Of Inner Demons


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 5, 2017)

Watching this alongside Twin Peaks has really ruined the enjoyment for me  plus the fact that some inevitable shark jumping has occurred. I still want to know what happens but I've stopped caring to some extent. 

Here's an idea for Dany: use the tactical advantage of airforce to fly to KL under cover of night and melt the Red Keep with Cersei inside. Cut off the head and remove the hated despot with minimal loss of civilians, then present yourself at the gates with a fuckload of food and a big happy smile.

Euron is a shit pantomime villain, much as he was in the books. Would like him to die soon plz.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 5, 2017)

how do you like it? rough or gentle? 
finger up the bum


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 5, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> technically we have all caught up with mrsfran now. Although barring anymore leaks she will be ahead again in a week or so


I'm watching EP 5 tonight 

But obviously cannot discuss EP 4 yet, not even with spoilers.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 5, 2017)

I don't know but I'm assuming this leak has something to do with the hack HBO had the other day.

Last leak of eps I can recall was I think season 4 and it was the first half of the season


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 5, 2017)

you're stating the blinking obvious.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 5, 2017)

Spoiler tags on the spoiler thread. FFS. 

This is why one thread per episode makes sense.

Came here to discuss the leak but it's a pain doing spoilers on mobile so I'm just not going to bother.

Meh


----------



## Gromit (Aug 5, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> Spoiler tags on the spoiler thread. FFS.
> 
> This is why one thread per episode makes sense.
> 
> ...


I'm just going to wait until monday as more people will have seen it by then anyways.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 5, 2017)

Gromit said:


> I'm just going to wait until monday as more people will have seen it by then anyways.


This thread is for people so impatient they can't wait until the evening to discuss the show. Surely anyone that impatient has already watched the leak.


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 5, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> I don't know but I'm assuming this leak has something to do with the hack HBO had the other day.
> 
> Last leak of eps I can recall was I think season 4 and it was the first half of the season



This was not related apparently, it's an Indian network screener. 

The HBO hack only got the scripts, several of which have differed from the aired episodes slightly.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 5, 2017)

who gives a shit where the hack came from.


----------



## mojo pixy (Aug 5, 2017)

HBO?


----------



## snadge (Aug 5, 2017)

mojo pixy said:


> HBO?



Probably, damage control at it's finest.


----------



## mojo pixy (Aug 5, 2017)

_Three dragons, a slave army and a Dothraki horde and you still can't stop one little leak?_


----------



## Gromit (Aug 5, 2017)

mojo pixy said:


> _Three dragons, a slave army and a Dothraki horde and you still can't stop one little leak?_


Hackers are faceless men. No one is safe.


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 6, 2017)




----------



## maomao (Aug 6, 2017)

I watched that before my wife woke up and haven't told her because I know she would want to watch it now then wouldn't have the patience to watch it again in HD.

First time I've been unfaithful in seven and a half years.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 6, 2017)

so u only watch tv with your wife next to u? clear who has the cock in your home..


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 6, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> so u only watch tv with your wife next to u? clear who has the cock in your home..


are you from the 70s, twat?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 6, 2017)

For the want of a cock merchant...


----------



## maomao (Aug 6, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> so u only watch tv with your wife next to u? clear who has the cock in your home..


Wtf is wrong with Urban lately?


----------



## JimW (Aug 6, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> so u only watch tv with your wife next to u? clear who has the cock in your home..


Clearer who's the biggest bell-end in yours.


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 6, 2017)

I don't know who donkyboy is but he's trying *really* hard to get attention.


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 6, 2017)

There's plot in EP 5. 

PLOT.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 6, 2017)

was re-watching this and the one thing that still annoys me is the extra in the background. The face he makes as the hound walks away is so distracting, looks like he is about to cum


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 6, 2017)

weirdo


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 7, 2017)

Ok, everyone can ditch the spoilers now


----------



## maomao (Aug 7, 2017)

Bronn with the balista was a bit hard to take. Jamie needs to die. Obviously he won't but falling in a river in a full suit of armour ffs. 

Other than that there was a lot of payoff in that episode.  That's why we've  been watching Dany drag her dragons halfway round the world surely? So we can see her launch an attack like that on the Lanister army. I enjoyed the fuck out of it and am very glad I watched it before I read all the plot holes.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 7, 2017)

So long ago now that I've forgotten what happened. 

Did they all become friends over a pot of tea or something and choose the ruler of the seven kingdoms via a paper, scissors stone tournament?


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 7, 2017)

has anyone checked to see if the leaked episode is the same as the aired episode?


----------



## rekil (Aug 7, 2017)

Why not go full 'fuck it' and give the dragons some character, like the mutant turtles, and have the most violent one dish out one liners like "How about that for a....sick burn".


----------



## cybershot (Aug 7, 2017)

Finally able ot come back to the thread, pesky leaked episodes!

Great paced episode, and tears of joy at the epicness of the last 10-15 mins.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 7, 2017)

I love the juxtaposition of Jamie as a character. In many ways he embodies the textbook villain. 
Yet the textbook hero image of a valiant knight on a white charger bravely challenging a dragon with a lance. That's Jamie too.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 7, 2017)

laughed at a review of ep 3 descibing dany as having a 'kneel before zod' vibe


copliker said:


> Why not go full 'fuck it' and give the dragons some character, like the mutant turtles, and have the most violent one dish out one liners like "How about that for a....sick burn".


Arya would make an excellent Splinter-type character


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 7, 2017)

oh and that dagger will end up in littlefinger I recon


----------



## cybershot (Aug 7, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> oh and that dagger will end up in littlefinger I recon



Still think there's more to that, I think he gave Bran the dagger knowing he would give it to someone else, probably intended it to end up in Sansa's hands.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 7, 2017)

No killing LF until he's met up for a chinwag with Varys!


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 7, 2017)

Good camera / stunt work on the Brienne and Arya sparring, looked like Maisie Williams the entire time to me 

Sansa pretty much = "what the fuck has happened to my siblings, they get superpowers and I got some vague politicking"


----------



## JimW (Aug 7, 2017)

Good to see Ser Davos keeping up the less/fewer tradition. Bored sick of Daenerys already though.


----------



## Chz (Aug 7, 2017)

Ever since Arya went evil, Ser Davos is my "no, you can't kill him - take the rest, but not him" character.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 7, 2017)

Chz said:


> Ever since Arya went evil, Ser Davos is my "no, you can't kill him - take the rest, but not him" character.


She hasn't gone evil, she's far more complicated than that.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 7, 2017)

So far all her kills have been righteous, if without pity or mercy. And maybe a bit too inventive. And there was that time she stabbed a random to death for lolling over the red wedding with his m8s. But still, justified in the main


----------



## Gromit (Aug 7, 2017)

Chz said:


> Ever since Arya went evil, Ser Davos is my "no, you can't kill him - take the rest, but not him" character.


How is Arya evil? Cause she killed some people?
So has Ser Davos.


----------



## belboid (Aug 7, 2017)

No one is wholly god nor bad, that's one of the clear points of the show. Not even Jon or Cersei. Everyone is acting according to the hand fate has dealt them.


----------



## Chz (Aug 7, 2017)

While belboid is the one who's most strictly in the right, I'm going to say that murdering an entire family's male bloodline is probably a turning point. 

Now, the storyline may well be going along the "oh, she realises that may have been a bit much", but quite frankly I lost interest there a while ago and just hadn't realised it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 7, 2017)

Chz said:


> While belboid is the one who's most strictly in the right, I'm going to say that murdering an entire family's male bloodline is probably a turning point.
> 
> Now, the storyline may well be going along the "oh, she realises that may have been a bit much", but quite frankly I lost interest there a while ago and just hadn't realised it.


they deserved it though


----------



## Chz (Aug 7, 2017)

*adds Orang to the "evil" list*

Note that this is a good list to be on, just means I'm not quite as interested in your story.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 7, 2017)

Chz said:


> While belboid is the one who's most strictly in the right, I'm going to say that murdering an entire family's male bloodline is probably a turning point.
> 
> Now, the storyline may well be going along the "oh, she realises that may have been a bit much", but quite frankly I lost interest there a while ago and just hadn't realised it.


Everyone she poisoned had been there when they cheerfully slaughtered her family and retainers under guest rights. They weren't exactly innocents.


----------



## Chz (Aug 7, 2017)

Gromit said:


> Everyone she poisoned had been there when they cheerfully slaughtered her family and retainers under guest rights. They weren't exactly innocents.


Aside from maybe Tommen, how many innocents are there in the story? Keeping schtum while your patriarch murders what he says are your enemies are is, in this world, a lesser offence really.


----------



## belboid (Aug 7, 2017)

Chz said:


> Aside from maybe Tommen, how many innocents are there in the story? Keeping schtum while your patriarch murders what he says are your enemies are is, in this world, a lesser offence really.


i think quite a lot of them took quite an active part in said murders


----------



## maomao (Aug 7, 2017)

That was one of the coolest things Arya has done so far and she's done quite a few cool things. Nothing wrong with a bit of bloody vengeance.


----------



## maomao (Aug 7, 2017)

The only think wrong with Arya is that she can't pronounce her own name. Whenever she says it she suddenly has a speech impediment and can't say the letter 'r' . I don't mind if other characters can't prominent her name but not being able to pronounce her own name is a fairly major defect IMO.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 7, 2017)

Chz said:


> Aside from maybe Tommen, how many innocents are there in the story? Keeping schtum while your patriarch murders what he says are your enemies are is, in this world, a lesser offence really.


Keeping schtum?
They fired bows, swung swords and gleefully stitched Rob's head to the body of his dire wolf.


----------



## Chz (Aug 7, 2017)

All of which makes her just as fascinating as Cercei. Who has plenty of equally good reasons for her behaviour. The whole point is to make you question right and wrong, for heaven's sake.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 7, 2017)

Sam's pure.

Don't think he's done anything even approaching 'evil' yet?


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 7, 2017)

sam's a good'un. 

The end bit where arya and brienne of fucking tarth end with their respect dagger and sword at each other's throat, if you freeze it, you can tell they are plastic sword/dagger.

I really wanted Bronn to die. Think he has survived long enough. Hope he meets a horrible death.


----------



## Voley (Aug 7, 2017)

Oh God. That battle. That was ace. Immediately rewound and watched it again. Missed the burning bloke being twatted by a horse first time round. Bloody brilliant.

In other news, I am disappointed to report that saying ''Dracarys!!!'' to my cat doesn't result in her incinerating the sofa.


----------



## binka (Aug 7, 2017)

She could have cremated all of them without committing a single dothraki to battle


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 7, 2017)

the dothraki like to fight. they haven't had a good battle in ages. let them kill, for crying out loud. quench the thirst


----------



## Riklet (Aug 7, 2017)

Sam's killed a white walker, cured a serious case of stoned stonewhatsit and read loads of tricky books, all without being beaten up annoyingly for quite a while.  Total dude.

Can't believe there are only 3 more episodes left.  They are REALLY rushing it, the cheapskates.  Even with a normal 10 it wouldnt be quite enough, judging by the current pace.  The latest episode was great but cooooomeeee onnnnnn.  Martin has clearly totally lost it, and with no books to work off, the focus just isn't quite there IMO.

Btw, was that Sir Bronn at the end there, then? Hope he gets his castle haha


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 7, 2017)

Gromit said:


> I love the juxtaposition of Jamie as a character. In many ways he embodies the textbook villain.
> Yet the textbook hero image of a valiant knight on a white charger bravely challenging a dragon with a lance. That's Jamie too.


It was Danny he was going to kill, not the dragon.


----------



## Riklet (Aug 7, 2017)

Keep jousting for tournaments and learn to chuck a bloody spear, then!

She needs to die before she can utter "bend the knee" again.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 7, 2017)

DexterTCN said:


> It was Danny he was going to kill, not the dragon.


True but the side on image is him charging a dragon. That's how the painting would look.


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 7, 2017)

Gromit said:


> True but the side on image is him charging a dragon. That's how the painting would look.


Yup.  Whereas in the painting he would be saving the lady from the dragon.  GoT is fucked up.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 7, 2017)

liked this:


----------



## xenon (Aug 7, 2017)

Great episode etc.

As I was saying, the dagger?

Anyway I'd misremembered. The dagger's provinence  was discusset in series one Cat suspected it belonged to Tirian, encouraged by Little Finger. 

It's obviously Little Finger's though. Bran knows. Chaos is a ladder.

The battle stuff. Sounded great. Classic heros with a thousand faces. Good guys suffer massive setback, then fight back and overcome.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 7, 2017)

xenon said:


> Great episode etc.
> 
> As I was saying, the dagger?
> 
> ...


Joffrey knicked the dagger from his father's armoury. 
Tyrion hinted to Joffrey that he knew he was the source of the dagger. 
Tyrion suspects him when Joffrey brags that he is no stranger to valerian steel and Joffrey's reaction to his hint confirms it.

Littlefinger merely suggested Tyrion was the source to Catelyn to start the chaos. He never actually knew or cared where it came from.

Littlefinger told Varys (once upon a time) that chaos is a ladder. Revealing that Littlefinger's philosophy is that upheaval is an opportunity for advancement and he values such over the good of the realm (he sees the realm as a mere intellectual construct rather than a virtuous thing).

Bran's reference is to hint that I know your game sonny jim.


----------



## xenon (Aug 7, 2017)

Gromit said:


> Joffrey knicked the dagger from his father's armoury.
> Tyrion hinted to Joffrey that he knew he was the source of the dagger.
> Tyrion suspects him when Joffrey brags that he is no stranger to valerian steel and Joffrey's reaction to his hint confirms it.
> 
> Littlefinger merely suggested Tyrion was the source to Catelyn to start the chaos. He never actually knew or cared where it came from.



Gah.  Am I going to have to go back and rewatch everything.  Maybe over Christmas.


----------



## tommers (Aug 7, 2017)

Dragons incinerating bad guys is pretty cool but Bronn on the anti-aircraft gun was fucking stupid.  Jon and Daenerys having a moment over some cave drawings which just happen to prove his story to her was fucking cringey. They get more rom com every episode.  "I hate you, no I love you, bend the fucking knee".


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## Gromit (Aug 7, 2017)

DexterTCN said:


> View attachment 112969


When you think of all the teleporting armies and the army of the dead were like 20 miles away from Eastwatch there can only be one conclusion...

Jon built a MacDonalds near to Eastwatch that has no hot apple pies ready in the heater. 
Sorry for the wait, it won't be much longer Night King.


----------



## 74drew (Aug 7, 2017)

They missed a trick in not having Ed Sheeran's character run around screaming in flames imo.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 7, 2017)

74drew said:


> They missed a trick in not having Ed Sheeran's character run around screaming in flames imo.


Beautifully in tune screams mind.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 7, 2017)

Gromit said:


> When you think of all the teleporting armies and the army of the dead were like 20 miles away from Eastwatch there can only be only conclusion...
> 
> .


We're never told on screen how long it takes for these armies to march, but the action takes place over many years. So we don't really have teleporting armies, it could have taken them weeks to get from a to b


----------



## belboid (Aug 7, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> We're never told on screen how long it takes for these armies to march, but the action takes place over many years. So we don't really have teleporting armies, it could have taken them weeks to get from a to b


True, except when armies travelling from different places manage to arrive at the same place at the same time. I can believe it this week, casterley rock is close to kings landing than the highgarden, so it's quite plausible the dothraki could intercept the returning Lannisters. When Eurons fleet was nipping back and forth while everyone else was just mooching around, less so.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 7, 2017)

bronn did the best teleport, a short range hop from qyburns weapon of dragon destruction* to 5-7 feet away before the dragonfire hit

*I said 'obviously they'll field loads of these to defeat a dragon' when the ballista was demonstrated to Cersie. Maybe there are more lurking at KL.


----------



## 74drew (Aug 7, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> bronn did the best teleport, a short range hop from qyburns weapon of dragon destruction* to 5-7 feet away before the dragonfire hit
> 
> *I said 'obviously they'll field loads of these to defeat a dragon' when the ballista was demonstrated to Cersie. Maybe there are more lurking at KL.




"If in the first act you have hung a pistol on the wall, then in the following one it should be fired. Otherwise don't put it there." From Gurlyand's _Reminiscences of A. P. Chekhov_, in _Teatr i iskusstvo_ 1904, No. 28, 11 July, p. 521.[8]


----------



## Gromit (Aug 7, 2017)

belboid said:


> True, except when armies travelling from different places manage to arrive at the same place at the same time. I can believe it this week, casterley rock is close to kings landing than the highgarden, so it's quite plausible the dothraki could intercept the returning Lannisters. When Eurons fleet was nipping back and forth while everyone else was just mooching around, less so.


The Doth were on Dragonstone. A short boat ride away. 
The Lanisters were traveling from High Garden. Plenty of time for Deny to ambush them which is why it's annoying that she missed the gold (which would have ended Cersei as a player once and for all). 
The unsullied are marching across the kingdoms from Casterly Rock.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 7, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> bronn did the best teleport, a short range hop from qyburns weapon of dragon destruction* to 5-7 feet away before the dragonfire hit
> 
> *I said 'obviously they'll field loads of these to defeat a dragon' when the ballista was demonstrated to Cersie. Maybe there are more lurking at KL.


They called it a scorpion, which is a smaller version of a ballista


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 7, 2017)

Re watchin the latest episode in hd. Still couldn't see anything exciting in the cave.

Meh.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 7, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> Re watchin the latest episode in hd. Still couldn't see anything exciting in the cave.
> 
> Meh.


Did you not see the paintings?


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 8, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Did you not see the paintings?


Yeah, but I meant the dragon glass.

The music went all dramatic and reveal-ey when he lit the torch and the camera panned up the cave walls.

Expected to see something beautiful.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 8, 2017)

The scene with the dragon burning the supply train reminded me of the "Highway of Death" from the first Gulf War.

Wonder if it was intended?


----------



## agricola (Aug 8, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> They called it a scorpion, which is a smaller version of a ballista



Strictly speaking, it was a carroballista.  

I will get my own coat.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 8, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> Yeah, but I meant the dragon glass.
> 
> The music went all dramatic and reveal-ey when he lit the torch and the camera panned up the cave walls.
> 
> Expected to see something beautiful.


It's obsidian. It's black


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 8, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> It's obsidian. It's black


Black can be beautiful you fucking racist


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 8, 2017)

Apparently obsidian IS dragon glass.

Still, expected something of a visual spectacle based on the reveal and music etc


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 8, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> Black can be beautiful you fucking racist


But in a dark cave with just torches, what do you expect to see if the rock is black?


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 8, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> But in a dark cave with just torches, what do you expect to see if the rock is black?


Glistening reflections, like stars in the night.

If the view is so shit, they shouldn't have made a big deal of it.

They could've even avoided the glistening thing by showing huge crystals like that Mexican cave that was on Planet Earth.

Anything except dramatic music, drum roll, camera pan and....a bit of rock that looks like every cave ever.


----------



## strung out (Aug 8, 2017)

Gromit said:


> Plenty of time for Deny to ambush them which is why it's annoying that she missed the gold (which would have ended Cersei as a player once and for all).


How do you mean? The gold was in the supply wagons which were burned to a crisp - Cersei is basically fucked now with no gold to pay the iron bank. The gold was useless to Daenerys though because she won't deal with the Iron Bank (them being friends of the slavers). The advantage is in her denying it to the Lannisters.


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 8, 2017)

No the gold made it back to KL.  That was the grain she burned.


----------



## souljacker (Aug 8, 2017)

I'm really bored of bran. Can't he have a useful vision rather than just telling everyone what they've been up to recently? Also, that tree he sits next to is really daft looking. It reminds of meet the veggies from Mr bloom on CBBC.


----------



## strung out (Aug 8, 2017)

DexterTCN said:


> No the gold made it back to KL.  That was the grain she burned.


Ah shit, just checked - you're right.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 8, 2017)

souljacker said:


> I'm really bored of bran. Can't he have a useful vision rather than just telling everyone what they've been up to recently? Also, that tree he sits next to is really daft looking. It reminds of meet the veggies from Mr bloom on CBBC.



dont mock the old gods.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 8, 2017)

strung out said:


> Ah shit, just checked - you're right.


They made a huge deal about that being the tail end of the column. 

So we still have the troops, supplies and the gold from the rest of the column in Cersei's grubby little paws. 

Deliberate scripting to allow us a pretty battle but not end the conflict prematurely.


----------



## belboid (Aug 8, 2017)

strung out said:


> Ah shit, just checked - you're right.


Yes, even tho it makes little sense - Cersei having told the Iron Bank that Jaimie was bringing the gold back personally, and yet he is miles back, not even at the Blackwater Rush yet


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 8, 2017)

strung out said:


> How do you mean? The gold was in the supply wagons which were burned to a crisp - Cersei is basically fucked now with no gold to pay the iron bank. The gold was useless to Daenerys though because she won't deal with the Iron Bank (them being friends of the slavers). The advantage is in her denying it to the Lannisters.


Nope. Listen next time!


----------



## strung out (Aug 8, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Nope. Listen next time!


Can't be bothered


----------



## ferrelhadley (Aug 8, 2017)

Jon's trick with the chalk was pretty sneaky but clever.


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 8, 2017)

ferrelhadley said:


> Jon's trick with the chalk was pretty sneaky but clever.



Epic wingman Davos surely responsible? Jon's not that clever 

Anyway, the latest tl:dw -


----------



## JimW (Aug 8, 2017)

Those petroglyphs went from your standard swirls and whatnot to a pretty detailed bas relief of white walkers in a pretty implausible fashion.


----------



## Chz (Aug 8, 2017)

That's a good point. But Sam's boring as hell, even if he is the heir to the Tarly


74drew said:


> "If in the first act you have hung a pistol on the wall, then in the following one it should be fired. Otherwise don't put it there." From Gurlyand's _Reminiscences of A. P. Chekhov_, in _Teatr i iskusstvo_ 1904, No. 28, 11 July, p. 521.[8]


We'd watched an episode of iZombie (which isn't bad, but not great) afterwards. At one point, a character hurriedly hid a handgun in a drawer next to a copy of Uncle Vanya. Cute.


----------



## belboid (Aug 8, 2017)

JimW said:


> Those petroglyphs went from your standard swirls and whatnot to a pretty detailed bas relief of white walkers in a pretty implausible fashion.


The squiggles have (possibly) got 'religious' significance to the children of the forest, so they keep drawing them. Happens here so it's plausible


----------



## Gromit (Aug 8, 2017)

JimW said:


> Those petroglyphs went from your standard swirls and whatnot to a pretty detailed bas relief of white walkers in a pretty implausible fashion.


They didn't show the wall where they illustrated how to defeat them but painted in cubist style.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 8, 2017)

The Octagon said:


> Epic wingman Davos surely responsible? Jon's not that clever
> 
> Anyway, the latest tl:dw -



written by a 14 year old, it seems. bag of shite.


----------



## JimW (Aug 8, 2017)

belboid said:


> The squiggles have (possibly) got 'religious' significance to the children of the forest, so they keep drawing them. Happens here so it's plausible


No problem with the squiggles, they looked the part, it was when it then went to detailed portrayals of white walkers it looked too convenient.


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 8, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> written by a 14 year old, it seems. bag of shite.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Aug 8, 2017)

So Cersei's latest master plan is to pay for 10 000 of the best sell swords in Essos to come to Westeros, a company who are lead by Blackfyre* loyalists and whos members are often those exiled for fighting for the Targaryen  against Baratheon.

Either there is going to be a big break in continuity over what the Golden Company is or this may not go according to plan. 

*Blackfyres are a branch of Targaryen who thought they should have inherited the throne and led several rebellions to claim it. 
Dark Lady did not show up, perhaps Blackfyre might.


----------



## souljacker (Aug 8, 2017)

I presume these children of the forest have been mentioned before but I'd never heard of them. Are they book things?


----------



## maomao (Aug 8, 2017)

souljacker said:


> I presume these children of the forest have been mentioned before but I'd never heard of them. Are they book things?


Remember the little elf things with the hand grenades? End of series 4


----------



## JimW (Aug 8, 2017)

maomao said:


> Remember the little elf things with the hand grenades? End of series 4


 Santa's little munitions corps


----------



## souljacker (Aug 8, 2017)

maomao said:


> Remember the little elf things with the hand grenades? End of series 4



Vaguely. So it's all part of the dull Bran/3 eyed raven story arc. No wonder I wasn't paying attention.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 8, 2017)

souljacker said:


> I presume these children of the forest have been mentioned before but I'd never heard of them. Are they book things?


They created the White Walkers. I can't remember why now, but they fucked up, and the Whites went rogue.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 8, 2017)

Just had a quick read on Wiki.

The tooled-up elfs were at war with the First Men. Created the White Walkers as a weapon, it seems. Backfired.


----------



## mojo pixy (Aug 8, 2017)

The Children of the Forest were the ones who made the Night King in the first place, to drive away the first men.

(edited to reflect above posts arriving before mine...)


----------



## mojo pixy (Aug 8, 2017)

(See series 6 ep 5)


----------



## souljacker (Aug 8, 2017)

mojo pixy said:


> The Children of the Forest were the ones who made the Night King in the first place, to drive away the first men.
> 
> (edited to reflect above posts arriving before mine...)



Ok, so they fucked up shit, asked the first men to help then ran off to live in a cave. Fuck 'em. Set a dragon on them.


----------



## cybershot (Aug 8, 2017)

Which dragon dies by the end of the season?


----------



## Gromit (Aug 8, 2017)

cybershot said:


> Which dragon dies by the end of the season?


Pete's.


----------



## mojo pixy (Aug 8, 2017)

Yeah, now it's everyone's problem.

Actually the forest-creatures-create-a-monster-they-can't-control-which-then-terrorizes-the-lands trope is a fairly reliable fantasy RPG hook, so well done to GRRM for bringing it back to life again (so to speak)


----------



## cybershot (Aug 8, 2017)

Gromit said:


> Pete's.



Someone else certainly needs to learn how to fly one, because if she's going to fly them in a straight line in front of those launcher things she'll have none left soon.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 8, 2017)

mojo pixy said:


> Yeah, now it's everyone's problem.
> 
> Actually the forest-creatures-create-a-monster-they-can't-control-which-then-terrorizes-the-lands trope is a fairly reliable fantasy RPG hook, so well done to GRRM for bringing it back to life again (so to speak)


obvious analogy with technology of course


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 8, 2017)

cybershot said:


> Someone else certainly needs to learn how to fly one, because if she's going to fly them in a straight line in front of those launcher things she'll have none left soon.


Jon and Tyrion will with their Targaryen blood (or so it has been speculated)


----------



## souljacker (Aug 8, 2017)

cybershot said:


> Someone else certainly needs to learn how to fly one, because if she's going to fly them in a straight line in front of those launcher things she'll have none left soon.



She should probably get some sort of harness as well. Holding on to it's scales is a bit risky consider how important she is.


----------



## cybershot (Aug 8, 2017)

souljacker said:


> She should probably get some sort of harness as well. Holding on to it's scales is a bit risky consider how important she is.



Parachute might also be useful.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 8, 2017)

cybershot said:


> Someone else certainly needs to learn how to fly one, because if she's going to fly them in a straight line in front of those launcher things she'll have none left soon.


Jon is going to Ben Z Nee, then we find out he is a Tarragon and he'll get to ride one. You eared it hare thirst.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 8, 2017)

cybershot said:


> Parachute might also be useful.


A few Moab too whilst you're at it?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 8, 2017)

cybershot said:


> Parachute might also be useful.



Why not go crazy and wear a helmet and some basic armour too?


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 8, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Tyrion.....Targaryen blood


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 8, 2017)

Fez909 said:


>



It's a fan theory that the Mad King raped Tywin's wife Joanna, and Tyrion was the result.

It's a shaky theory that ignores most of the other themes of Tyrion being more like his father than either would care to admit, and actually would apply more to Jaime / Cersei as they were born earlier and there is a bit of the books that alludes to the Mad King getting 'carried away' during the bedding ceremony part of Tywin and Joanna's wedding.

Also if Tywin suspected Tyrion wasn't his, he would have had no problem killing him, something he explicity says to Tyrion in the show.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 8, 2017)

D'wards said:


> View attachment 113044


don't people ever read the latest posts before posting anymore?


----------



## belboid (Aug 8, 2017)

The Octagon said:


> It's a fan theory that the Mad King raped Tywin's wife Joanna, and Tyrion was the result.
> 
> It's a shaky theory that ignores most of the other themes of Tyrion being more like his father than either would care to admit, and actually would apply more to Jaime / Cersei as they were born earlier and there is a bit of the books that alludes to the Mad King getting 'carried away' during the bedding ceremony part of Tywin and Joanna's wedding.
> 
> Also if Tywin suspected Tyrion wasn't his, he would have had no problem killing him, something he explicity says to Tyrion in the show.


He (Tywin) does repeatedly say 'you're no son of mine' to young T.

The indie write up makes the theory sound highly plausible, although I'm not sure how much of this has been revealed in the show, rather than the books.
Is Tyrion a Targaryen? The Game of Thrones theory explained


----------



## Crispy (Aug 8, 2017)

They'd have signalled it more by now if it was going to be a thing.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 8, 2017)

it was good seeing the two different fighting styles play off with arya v brienne. Made me recall a very early fight where a dothraki challenged mormont and you saw this crazy melee fighter going what the americans call 'buckwild' on mormont but he just takes it on the plate, waits for an opening and then game over


----------



## belboid (Aug 8, 2017)

Crispy said:


> They'd have signalled it more by now if it was going to be a thing.


True, other than the fact that Tyrion seems to get on reasonably well with the dragons, and that the Mad King was mad and a rapist, there isn't really much else to go on, that I recall. Although, considering some of the writing lately....


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 8, 2017)

I watched this weeks battle 4 times (twice on the rough leak and twice on the quality version). As much as it is great I still think BoB tops it because (giants aside) it was a non-magical fight, made it grimier somehow. When they see the dothraki coming over the horizon in this weeks battle Jaime's 'We can hold them' line is timed so the dragon comes over the skyline just after he says it. Nope. Still a quality one but not knocking BoB of the top spot


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 8, 2017)

nm


----------



## Tankus (Aug 8, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> Re watchin the latest episode in hd. Still couldn't see anything exciting in the cave.
> 
> Meh.



Didnt you see the white walker pointing to lv 223.....?


----------



## snadge (Aug 8, 2017)

The Octagon said:


> It's a *fan theory* that the Mad King raped Tywin's wife Joanna, and Tyrion was the result.



Just fucking LOL.

Stansa is not really a Stark either, Arya is the real Lady Stark, Stansa is ginger FFS, from the fire, she is the 3rd dragon rider.

Anyway, how the fuck is Tyrion going to stay on a dragon, he's just going to fall off.


----------



## Tankus (Aug 8, 2017)

Valyrian Velcro


----------



## Gromit (Aug 8, 2017)

snadge said:


> Just fucking LOL.
> 
> Stansa is not really a Stark either, Arya is the real Lady Stark, Stansa is ginger FFS, from the fire, she is the 3rd dragon rider.
> 
> Anyway, how the fuck is Tyrion going to stay on a dragon, he's just going to fall off.


I bloody hope not. 

They've all learnt skills to survive in the different arenas they found themselves in. 

Arya has learnt lethal assassin skills. 
Sansa has learnt dark political skills. 
Bran, creepy visionary skills. 
Jon, fearless leadership skills. 

If Sansa ends up on a dragon it's not very machiavellian now is it?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 8, 2017)

souljacker said:


> Vaguely. So it's all part of the dull Bran/3 eyed raven story arc. No wonder I wasn't paying attention.


I'm glad it's not just me who finds Bran and his storyline fantastically dull. He's a massively irritating prick now with his faraway gaze. I agree about the silly tree as well. He'd better end up doing something awesome or it will have all been for nought.


----------



## belboid (Aug 8, 2017)

Everyone has always found Bran annoying and boring, haven't they?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 8, 2017)

belboid said:


> Everyone has always found Bran annoying and boring, haven't they?


Hooray! I'm fairly new to this caper and have not read the many, many threads about it....


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 8, 2017)

belboid said:


> Everyone has always found Bran annoying and boring, haven't they?


No. I like all of it


----------



## belboid (Aug 8, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> No. I like all of it


Bloody contrarian


----------



## mojo pixy (Aug 9, 2017)

Bran was the first major character to have something terrible happen to him.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 9, 2017)

mojo pixy said:


> Bran was the first major character to have something terrible happen to him.


That's no excuse


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 9, 2017)

belboid said:


> Everyone has always found Bran annoying and boring, haven't they?



About time he was pushed through another high window....


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 9, 2017)

Is there a thread for the "my wife wouldn't let up until I relented and allowed her to tell me all the mad stuff that's coming in the next three episodes" rumours?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 9, 2017)

Because FUCKING HELL.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 9, 2017)

Rumour based on a source such as the script hack. 
Or just internet speculation?


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 9, 2017)

S☼I said:


> Is there a thread for the "my wife wouldn't let up until I relented and allowed her to tell me all the mad stuff that's coming in the next three episodes" rumours?



Sounds like unreasonable behaviour. Grounds for divorce


----------



## Gromit (Aug 9, 2017)

Remember book wanker teacher who threatened to write the names of people who die in GoT if students didn't behave?

He can't do that any more.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## Buddy Bradley (Aug 11, 2017)

Riklet said:


> Martin has clearly totally lost it, and with no books to work off, the focus just isn't quite there IMO.


Aye, it's gone from feeling like a book adaptation to the adaptation of a book outline with none of the detail included. "Then he goes to the island, then there's a fight, then she goes there, then there's another fight, she kills him, so he kills her..."


----------



## bimble (Aug 11, 2017)

belboid said:


> Everyone has always found Bran annoying and boring, haven't they?


yes.


----------



## Dandred (Aug 13, 2017)

Episode 5 out on torrent sites now!


----------



## unrepentant85 (Aug 13, 2017)

Dandred said:


> Episode 5 out on torrent sites now!


What ones? I just tried 5 sites to no avail.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 13, 2017)

unrepentant85 said:


> What ones? I just tried 5 sites to no avail.


It's Dandred, take with a pinch of salt - probably junk files or malware


----------



## maomao (Aug 13, 2017)

Dandred is a confirmed time-wasting arsehole and all-round shitcunt. Wouldn't bother looking for a leaked file on his say so.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Aug 13, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> It's Dandred, take with a pinch of salt - probably junk files or malware





maomao said:


> Dandred is a confirmed time-wasting arsehole and all-round shitcunt. Wouldn't bother looking for a leaked file on his say so.



Noted. Arsehole indeed.


----------



## Dandred (Aug 13, 2017)

I can't believe they killed of Aria!


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 13, 2017)

Yes, Arial was  my favourite


Dandred said:


> I can't believe they killed of Aria!


----------



## fishfinger (Aug 14, 2017)

"Thought you might still be rowing"


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 14, 2017)

fishfinger said:


> "Thought you might still be rowing"


Liked the in-joke, but not a fan of the new(?) actor.

Good episode, but it's left me wanting more. They all do, but at least with the battles or whatever, you get some sort of pay-off. This one just teases.

Boo...another week to wait. And only 2 more episodes?


----------



## fishfinger (Aug 14, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> Liked the in-joke, but not a fan of the new(?) actor.
> 
> Good episode, but it's left me wanting more. They all do, but at least with the battles or whatever, you get some sort of pay-off. This one just teases.
> 
> Boo...another week to wait. And only 2 more episodes?


It's the same actor playing Gendry Joe Dempsie - Wikipedia


----------



## nuffsaid (Aug 14, 2017)

Who grabbed Jamie from his horse?

The only good bit of Bran's story was when we found out why Hodor was called Hodor. He should have been carried off over the horizon after that.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 14, 2017)

nuffsaid said:


> Who grabbed Jamie from his horse?


In last week's episode?

Bron


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 14, 2017)

Good solid episode. I liked the bit at the end when the not so magnificent seven walked out beyond the wall. A Northern, rather than a Western.


----------



## belboid (Aug 14, 2017)

I am a tad surprised Sam just let that nugget about Rhaegar just pass him by, but I'm sure we'll come back to it.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Aug 14, 2017)

imposs1904 said:


> Good solid episode. I liked the bit at the end when the not so magnificent seven walked out beyond the wall. A Northern, rather than a Western.



That part filled me with inexplicable joy. I think they need to do a spin-off.


----------



## Riklet (Aug 14, 2017)

Top episode, some great lines. Really enjoyed it, teasers n all.

Quite how the fuck theyre going to finish this MESS off in 2 more episodes, the Lord of Light only knows!

Total cock up tbh.  I still can't believe they decided to do seven measly episodes....


----------



## belboid (Aug 14, 2017)

Riklet said:


> Quite how the fuck theyre going to finish this MESS off in 2 more episodes, the Lord of Light only knows!


They're not going to, are they? It's only half a season, so we'll have some nice cliffhanger to finish on. Maybe the Night King almost killing Jon, or the seven nation's armies coming together to hold them back.


----------



## Riklet (Aug 14, 2017)

Ah wait shit I got told 7 was the final season! Shows what I know.....

So have they already filmed 8 and it'll be out next year as per...?


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 14, 2017)

Riklet said:


> Ah wait shit I got told 7 was the final season! Shows what I know.....
> 
> So have they already filmed 8 and it'll be out next year as per...?


2019


----------



## Riklet (Aug 14, 2017)

Come on 10 episodes to keep us rabble happy until then kthxplz

Might give Martin time to work out how to kill off half the cast though


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2017)

Riklet said:


> Ah wait shit I got told 7 was the final season! Shows what I know.....
> 
> So have they already filmed 8 and it'll be out next year as per...?


they will be filming it over the next year, so it will be ready for a similar time in 2018


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2017)

joustmaster said:


> 2019


two year wait? noooooo!


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 14, 2017)

Jono meeting the dragon was the best bit. 
Good to see Gendry back. I'm surprised they didn't make him put on some muscle. that would have been good.
Bron will defo switch sides to join Tyrion


----------



## Voley (Aug 14, 2017)

Thoroughly enjoyed that. Every episode of this season's been great. Dragon-burnings aside, this one was more plot than action and more intriguing for it. 

I like the idea of a couple of resurrected folk heading off North to face the Army of the Dead. That's got potential.


----------



## Supine (Aug 14, 2017)

John Snow really needs to learn how to delegate


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 14, 2017)

This means Sams now got the castle, the sword, all the sick tomes he's robbed from the library, his own family and a rep for curing the incurable 

I mean that was his dad and meathead brother that got roasted, so its just him left in line for the family castle right?


----------



## binka (Aug 14, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> This means Sams now got the castle, the sword, all the sick tomes he's robbed from the library, his own family and a rep for curing the incurable
> 
> I mean that was his dad and meathead brother that got roasted, so its just him left in line for the family castle right?


Yeah but he's a brother now so gave up all claims to inheritance


----------



## strung out (Aug 14, 2017)

binka said:


> Yeah but he's a brother now so gave up all claims to inheritance


So did Jon Snow


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 14, 2017)

he will take the castle. u fink he will want gilly and her baby to grow up in the nights watch?


----------



## binka (Aug 14, 2017)

strung out said:


> So did Jon Snow


But he died and was released from his oath


----------



## binka (Aug 14, 2017)

What I'm saying is at this point, with 8 episodes left, whoever is the next Lord Tarly doesn't really matter


----------



## smmudge (Aug 14, 2017)

You'd have thought Jon might pop into Winterfell on the way to the wall to check on the Lords and make sure everything's going ok, see Arya and Bran, let them know it went alright with Danaerys, that they're mining the dragonstone?

I mean that's what I would do if I were passing and I might not get another chance to see my siblings that I hadn't seen in ages, but then I'm not king of the north.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 14, 2017)

binka said:


> What I'm saying is at this point, with 8 episodes left, whoever is the next Lord Tarly doesn't really matter


in the scheme of things no, but given his miserable character arc and the trials of job he has endured its nice to see him somehow merking it. Riding dirty with his woman and his stolen texts


----------



## binka (Aug 14, 2017)

smmudge said:


> You'd have thought Jon might pop into Winterfell on the way to the wall to check on the Lords and make sure everything's going ok, see Arya and Bran, let them know it went alright with Danaerys, that they're mining the dragonstone?
> 
> I mean that's what I would do if I were passing and I might not get another chance to see my siblings that I hadn't seen in ages, but then I'm not king of the north.


I don't think they were really passing - Eastwatch is on the coast and Winterfell is right in the middle. Also he is staying in communication via raven


----------



## binka (Aug 14, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> in the scheme of things no, but given his miserable character arc and the trials of job he has endured its nice to see him somehow merking it. Riding dirty with his woman and his stolen texts


I'm guessing he'll meet up with Jon next season and Gilly will have brought the book that mentions the annulment and Sam will have brought the book that has the cheat codes for defeating the final boss


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 14, 2017)

I originally enjoyed the intrigue between Sansa, Arya and Baelish...but now I think it's just a bit filler.  As long as it ends with Baelish dead I'm fine.

Reunions all over, again.  The amount of referencing to old seasons is excellent.  

Dany's certainly gaining affection for Jon, she probably misinterpreted the dragon.

Lots of good speeches....two guys got their heads fucked right off with a giant hammer (Checkov's gun)...two more incinerated (Checkov's dragon).

All in all...bloody good.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 14, 2017)

watching it again, Arya defo knows Littlefinger was hiding and watching as she locked the door. you can tell by the way she looks as she locks the door.


----------



## belboid (Aug 14, 2017)

From it looking like the world was going to be saved by the women getting it together and being less stupid than the men. Now, they seem to be getting quietly brushed aside. First the Martells, then Oleanna. And now the two queens are illegitimate. Jon takes precedence over Daenarys, and even a bastard Gendry is probably closer in line than the mother of a couple of kids who weren't the previous kings.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2017)

The Actor Kevin Eldon played one of the Goldcloaks, which is curious, as he's already been in Game Of Thrones as an actor in Braavos


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 14, 2017)

DexterTCN said:


> two guys got their heads fucked right off with a giant hammer (Checkov's gun)


The Actor Kevin Eldon


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 14, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> The Actor Kevin Eldon played one of the guards, which is curious, as he's already been in Game Of Thrones as an actor in Braavos



so? the kid who played one of the lannister boys killed by kerstark and then was caste as tommen


----------



## JimW (Aug 14, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> The Actor Kevin Eldon played one of the Goldcloaks, which is curious, as he's already been in Game Of Thrones as an actor in Braavos


Lots of them had to look for other work after the Iron Bank called in the mortgages on several Braavosi theatres.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 14, 2017)

JimW said:


> Lots of them had to look for other work after the Iron Bank called in the mortgages on several Braavosi theatres.



since his weak lemon drink business was failing it was time to take up something with a monthly wage


----------



## JimW (Aug 14, 2017)

Jon's got a Valyrian sword hasn't he? But otherwise as well as swerving a home visit they don't seem to have packed any dragon glass for the rest of the Krazy Gang despite just coming from the mother lode. Silly boy.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 14, 2017)

3 sovereigns for sarah


----------



## JimW (Aug 14, 2017)

So who was the wife that Rhaegar had his marriage to annulled? The Stark girl he abducted or was she the one he was freeing himself up to marry?
ETA Actually suppose it must be the latter making Jon a legit Targaeryan (sp)


----------



## rekil (Aug 14, 2017)

If two blokes in armour can fall into a river and instead of drowning or being dragged out, they just pop out miles away, the other two could probably have survived a blast of magic dragon breath. _"Let us play barbecued". _


----------



## JimW (Aug 14, 2017)

copliker said:


> If two blokes in armour can fall into a river and instead of drowning or being dragged out, they just pop out miles away, the other two could probably have survived a blast of magic dragon breath. _"Let us play barbecued". _


 Forgot that bit, was a WTF start. Bronn clearly picked up very big rubber bricks in his pyjamas as a lad.


----------



## belboid (Aug 14, 2017)

JimW said:


> So who was the wife that Rhaegar had his marriage to annulled? The Stark girl he abducted or was she the one he was freeing himself up to marry?
> ETA Actually suppose it must be the latter making Jon a legit Targaeryan (sp)


Yes, the latter. Divorced Elia Martell


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 14, 2017)

copliker said:


> If two blokes in armour can fall into a river and instead of drowning or being dragged out, they just pop out miles away, the other two could probably have survived a blast of magic dragon breath. _"Let us play barbecued". _


It's a kind of magic.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 14, 2017)

I really want to make a cheap dragon-ass joke about this snow being pally with one of them dragons thing but I am bigger than that. 


copliker said:


> If two blokes in armour can fall into a river and instead of drowning or being dragged out, they just pop out miles away, the other two could probably have survived a blast of magic dragon breath. _"Let us play barbecued". _


Bronn has showed more combat magic so far than the three eyed bellend has. Celerity, Discernment...other D&D things like that...facing down a dragon in full flight. I think I give him man of the match for ep 4's brawl anyway


----------



## gawkrodger (Aug 14, 2017)

JimW said:


> Jon's got a Valyrian sword hasn't he? But otherwise as well as swerving a home visit they don't seem to have packed any dragon glass for the rest of the Krazy Gang despite just coming from the mother lode. Silly boy.



The trailer for the next episode makes it look awfully like Tormund has a dragon glass axe


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Aug 15, 2017)

copliker said:


> If two blokes in armour can fall into a river and instead of drowning or being dragged out, they just pop out miles away, the other two could probably have survived a blast of magic dragon breath. _"Let us play barbecued". _


Tbf Bron wasn't wearing armour. And was very obviously not wearing armour in the previous episode compared to Jaime, cunt dad Tarley and *smirk* Dickon.

But yeah. One bloke in leathers falling into a river and dragging another bloke in armour _underneath_ the waters and popping our miles away with armour bloke only half drowned is still very unlikely!


----------



## PursuedByBears (Aug 15, 2017)

*Game of Thrones season 7, episode 5: here's what Sansa's letter said and why it's important*


----------



## rekil (Aug 15, 2017)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Tbf Bron wasn't wearing armour. And was very obviously not wearing armour in the previous episode compared to Jaime, cunt dad Tarley and *smirk* Dickon.
> 
> But yeah. One bloke in leathers falling into a river and dragging another bloke in armour _underneath_ the waters and popping our miles away with armour bloke only half drowned is still very unlikely!


I was wrong anyway. They didn't pop out very far away. The battle is in the background when they're bantering, which is actually worse, cos there's a magic dragon and a horde of beardy maniacs running about. On the other hand, there's a lot to be said for the production crew's 'yeah that'll do, fuck it' approach to work.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 15, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> since his weak lemon drink business was failing it was time to take up something with a monthly wage


'Are you a _maester _ANSWER ME!"


----------



## belboid (Aug 15, 2017)

copliker said:


> I was wrong anyway. They didn't pop out very far away. The battle is in the background when they're bantering, which is actually worse, cos there's a magic dragon and a horde of beardy maniacs running about. On the other hand, there's a lot to be said for the production crew's 'yeah that'll do, fuck it' approach to work.


It was the Blackwater Rush, which flows so quickly even heavy objects get carried along and washed ashore on the, uhhh, opposite bank


----------



## rekil (Aug 15, 2017)

Up the zombies.


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 15, 2017)

This was an episode where they really could have done with taking more time or stretching into a further episode, there were shedloads of potentially great scenes (Jaime / Tyrion, Jorah / Dany, Jon / Dany, the less-than-magnificent seven's connections to each other at Eastwatch) that felt rushed and almost tripping over each other.

Even Gendry's return and subsequent eagerness to fight and connect with Jon was a little too neat and thematically on-the-nose. Although I did appreciate the dramatic irony of him thinking their fathers were best friends, when in reality they hated and fought each other to the death 

Still plenty of good dialogue and acting in the ep (Emilia Clarke has drastically improved now she's acting against the other main actors and part of the main storyline). 

The next episode looks great (although it's the Episode 9 equivalent, so bye-bye a few cast members I reckon).

Also - next episode = 81 minutes apparently


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 15, 2017)

And for all your childish sniggering needs (the facial expressions are on point this episode) -


----------



## Siouxsie (Aug 15, 2017)

I loved the way Daenerys melted when Jon stroked her dragon...that's not a euphemism!
The romantic in me wants to see them go at it like rabbits. They'd make beautiful children


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 15, 2017)

Siouxsie said:


> I loved the way Daenerys melted when Jon stroked her dragon...that's not a euphemism!
> The romantic in me wants to see them go at it like rabbits. They'd make beautiful children




Yes, beautiful, 6-toed and slightly slow children.


----------



## Siouxsie (Aug 15, 2017)

The Octagon said:


> Yes, beautiful, 6-toed and slightly slow children.


More toes to put pretty nail polish on...perfect!


----------



## Flipstick (Aug 15, 2017)

The Octagon said:


> Yes, beautiful, 6-toed and slightly slow children.


Danys parent were siblings (it's a Targaryen thing to keep the bloodline pure) and she's not been hit with the ugly stick. Although come to think of it we've never seen her feet...


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 15, 2017)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Tbf Bron wasn't wearing armour. And was very obviously not wearing armour in the previous episode compared to Jaime, cunt dad Tarley and *smirk* Dickon.
> 
> But yeah. One bloke in leathers falling into a river and dragging another bloke in armour _underneath_ the waters and popping our miles away with armour bloke only half drowned is still very unlikely!



Was the episode watched by stevie wonder and his mates? Bron never wears armour.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Aug 15, 2017)

The Octagon said:


> And for all your childish sniggering needs (the facial expressions are on point this episode) -



"420 blaze it"


----------



## Crispy (Aug 15, 2017)

I think this was my fav


----------



## Supine (Aug 15, 2017)

Flipstick said:


> Danys parent were siblings (it's a Targaryen thing to keep the bloodline pure) and she's not been hit with the ugly stick. Although come to think of it we've never seen her feet...



Who cares what her feet look like!


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 15, 2017)

Siouxsie said:


> More toes to put pretty nail polish on...perfect!



Do you think Dany gets bored some nights and paints Drogon's talons?


Crispy said:


> I think this was my fav



Thought that might get a decent response here tbf, apparently there's been a theme throughout these with 'lil Sam wanting Westeros to rise up and shake off it's feudalistic hierarchy


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 15, 2017)

Supine said:


> Who cares what her feet look like!



Quentin Tarantino


----------



## mojo pixy (Aug 15, 2017)

S1, E1


----------



## Siouxsie (Aug 15, 2017)

The Octagon said:


> Do you think Dany gets bored some nights and paints Drogon's talons?


It's a skill!


----------



## Gromit (Aug 15, 2017)

The Octagon said:


> Yes, beautiful, 6-toed and slightly slow children.


They are obviously going to get it on... then Bran will turn up and do a creepy "I've been watching you two getting it on, oh by the way you're bro and sis (or cousins or summat)."


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 15, 2017)

Gromit said:


> They are obviously going to get it on... then Bron will turn up and do a creepy "I've been watching you two getting it on, oh by the way you're bro and sis (or cousins or summat)."



Bron is well informed for a sellsword.


----------



## xenon (Aug 15, 2017)

The Octagon said:


> This was an episode where they really could have done with taking more time or stretching into a further episode, there were shedloads of potentially great scenes (Jaime / Tyrion, Jorah / Dany, Jon / Dany, the less-than-magnificent seven's connections to each other at Eastwatch) that felt rushed and almost tripping over each other.
> 
> Even Gendry's return and subsequent eagerness to fight and connect with Jon was a little too neat and thematically on-the-nose. Although I did appreciate the dramatic irony of him thinking their fathers were best friends, when in reality they hated and fought each other to the death
> 
> ...



What? There fathers Robert and Ned were best mates.

E2a.

Ah yes. Johns actual father...

Agreed, this episode particularly, but the whole season feels rushed. Inevitable there would be a lot of placing characters in location for the big fire verses ice finale but it's a bit jarring. The characters not really plotting any more, just reacting and rushing about.


----------



## xenon (Aug 15, 2017)

Was still a good ep though. More reunion stuff. Sam getting angry, for once. Davos still rocking it.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 15, 2017)

The Octagon said:


> Bron is well informed for a sellsword.


Bran is so booring I can't remember his name.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 15, 2017)

xenon said:


> Was still a good ep though. More reunion stuff. Sam getting angry, for once. Davos still rocking it.


Sam always gets angry away from people though. I want him to find his balls when he is face to face. 

That scene with the maesters should have run like this:

No I'm not just a scribe. 
I'm Sam the fucking Slayer. The first mother fucker in over a thousand years to kill a fucking Other. 
You like writing books? Why bother if no one is ever going to read them?
Other maesters won't read them as you'll be the last ever maesters. 
You'll be mother fucking dead when the wights come to fuck your arses with their dead maggoty cocks. 
Pull your fingers out before it's too damn late.


----------



## InfoBurner (Aug 15, 2017)

Gromit said:


> Bran is so booring I can't remember his name.



I'm going with the fan theory that Bran's name may be The Night King, due to some timey whimey, disastrous warging, to the age of first men. Would make him less boring


----------



## Gromit (Aug 15, 2017)

InfoBurner said:


> I'm going with the fan theory that Bran's name may be The Night King, due to some timey whimey, disastrous warging, to the age of first men. Would make him less boring


Now that he is omnipresent his true name is All Bran.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 15, 2017)

not funny


----------



## Gromit (Aug 15, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> not funny


You're right. I messed up and forgot to add his full title All Bran - First of his name.

It's also rather unfair as one is famously bland and boring even with milk poured on top...

... and the other is a breakfast cereal.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 15, 2017)

Well, i prefer the pacing of this series - the combination of being freed from the loyal book wankers and their clamour for fidelity to overlong exposition, and the enviable satisfaction of this part of the narrative arc, where things come together, but none of the current series is boring, and I don't think that's been true of any series before.


----------



## tommers (Aug 15, 2017)

I'm trying to figure out what I don't like about it. I think it's the lack of plotting (and yes baelish, I know) - it's turned into an action film. Look at Bron on the anti aircraft gun, oh now the heroes are going off to capture a zombie, here's hammer man with his big hammer, Knight man is back being a Knight. I know they just burned two people alive but it all feels less gritty. I don't know, I'm kind of waiting for the end a bit.  It's all plot points, the bits in the middle have disappeared.

The characters have become caricatures. I think that's what is bothering me.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 15, 2017)

tommers said:


> I'm trying to figure out what I don't like about it. I think it's the lack of plotting (and yes baelish, I know) - it's turned into an action film. Look at Bron on the anti aircraft gun, oh now the heroes are going off to capture a zombie, here's hammer man with his big hammer, Knight man is back being a Knight. I know they just burned two people alive but it all feels less gritty. I don't know, I'm kind of waiting for the end a bit.  It's all plot points, the bits in the middle have disappeared.
> 
> The characters have become caricatures. I think that's what is bothering me.


A warrior blacksmith using a hammer as a weapon. Not at all cliche. 

Next week an elf turns up that can fire 5 arrows a second.

Does anyone remember when there was loads of tension between betrayer Mormont and Dani. Yes she didn't want him to die but no she hadn't quite forgiven him. 

Now he turns up and it's like she's welcoming back her mum. Love you mum (((hugs)))


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 16, 2017)

Gromit said:


> Does anyone remember when there was loads of tension between betrayer Mormont and Dani. Yes she didn't want him to die but no she hadn't quite forgiven him.
> 
> Now he turns up and it's like she's welcoming back her mum. Love you mum (((hugs)))



You've obviously dont remember-long after you've forgotten your own mothers face, she was almost crying as she sent him away and demanded he returns back to serve her:


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 16, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> not funny



at least five people think otherwise. *I'm* the one who should be pissed, not you. Gromit beat me to the joke by 45 seconds. I crave those likes.


----------



## InfoBurner (Aug 16, 2017)

imposs1904 said:


> I crave those likes



Here you go then. Can't have you rattling


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 16, 2017)

InfoBurner said:


> Here you go then. Can't have you rattling



where? when?


----------



## InfoBurner (Aug 16, 2017)

Oops forgot. Small child distracted me with playdough


----------



## Gromit (Aug 16, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> You've obviously dont remember-long after you've forgotten your own mothers face, she was almost crying as she sent him away and demanded he returns back to serve her:




In fairness to me she starts that scene stating that she sent him away twice already and that she can't keep him but also can't send him away a third time. Then promptly sends him away a third time.
Saying she needs him back is her motivating him to find a cure rather than just give up. Before his hideous disease reveal  it was still open ended'ish.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 16, 2017)

Gromit said:


> In fairness to me she starts that scene stating that she sent him away twice already and that she can't keep him but also can't send him away a third time. Then promptly sends him away a third time.
> Saying she needs him back is her motivating him to find a cure rather than just give up. Before his hideous disease reveal  it was still open ended'ish.


But the reveal did happen, so donkyboy is right, and the re-union makes sense.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 16, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> But the reveal did happen, so donkyboy is right, and the re-union makes sense.


Made sense yes. 
Really quick, easy and every thing brushed under the carpet in seconds. Also yes. 

We were talking how things are a bit rushed in this series. There wasn't exactly a huge amount of drama in what should have been a highly emotional reunion. 

It was more like oh there you are, you've been at the bar ages (I am of course over exaggerating here).


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 16, 2017)

Gromit said:


> Made sense yes.
> Really quick, easy and every thing brushed under the carpet in seconds. Also yes.
> 
> We were talking how things are a bit rushed in this series. There wasn't exactly a huge amount of drama in what should have been a highly emotional reunion.
> ...


You're right, of course. Everything's rushed in this series.

But she hugged him, and seemed genuinely pleased to see him. That's pretty rare for Dany. She's pretty cold/emotionless.


----------



## Plumdaff (Aug 16, 2017)

HBO Spain accidentally airs next episode 6 days early 

Seem to be lengthy spoileriffic clips being posted on social media already. As I already think I've seen something I didn't want to see as I was unaware of the leak - it seems impossible to remain spoiler free for 6 days - so I may have to seek this out.


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 16, 2017)

Christ.

OK - no one talk about that episode on this thread until Monday...


----------



## Supine (Aug 16, 2017)

Hahahahaha


----------



## InfoBurner (Aug 16, 2017)

Episode 6. Awful quality on the links I've found so far. Sound is distorted, picture is a cropped 480p. They have a white 'm' in a red circle on the right hand side of the screen. Anyone found a different version?


----------



## belboid (Aug 16, 2017)

Plumdaff said:


> HBO Spain accidentally airs next episode 6 days early
> 
> Seem to be lengthy spoileriffic clips being posted on social media already. As I already think I've seen something I didn't want to see as I was unaware of the leak - it seems impossible to remain spoiler free for 6 days - so I may have to seek this out.


A low quality copy and not even the complete episode? I think I'm glad I'm off to a (probably) signalless wales.


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 16, 2017)

InfoBurner said:


> Episode 6. Awful quality on the links I've found so far. Sound is distorted, picture is a cropped 480p. They have a white 'm' in a red circle on the right hand side of the screen. Anyone found a different version?



Game of Thrones S07E06 1080p HDTV LEAKED-SiT


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 16, 2017)

well holy shitballs


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 16, 2017)

Ranbay said:


> Game of Thrones S07E06 1080p HDTV LEAKED-SiT



I'm on it. Fanks for the heads ahup


----------



## maomao (Aug 16, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> well holy shitballs


Is that an 'I can't believe episode 6 has been leaked' holy shitballs or an 'I've just watched episode 6 and HOLY SHITBALLS!!1!' holy shitballs?


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 16, 2017)

It means he followed fru


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 16, 2017)

Gromit said:


> Made sense yes.
> Really quick, easy and every thing brushed under the carpet in seconds. Also yes.
> 
> We were talking how things are a bit rushed in this series. There wasn't exactly a huge amount of drama in what should have been a highly emotional reunion.
> ...



You were plain and simple. Evidence provided to show wrongage. Don't be in denial about your poor memory


----------



## maomao (Aug 16, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> It means he followed fru


Fuck off degsy.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 16, 2017)

maomao said:


> Is that an 'I can't believe episode 6 has been leaked' holy shitballs or an 'I've just watched episode 6 and HOLY SHITBALLS!!1!' holy shitballs?


the latter. Shit just got real.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 16, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> You were plain and simple. Evidence provided to show wrongage. Don't be in denial about your poor memory


I've explained the context of the discussion. Look at the post I was replying to and the post they were replying to. That was the context. 

Stop trying to willy wave.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 16, 2017)

Ep 06 quality is excellent.  Just viewed a bit before I go back to work from lunch. will enjoy after I get back at 5.


----------



## gawkrodger (Aug 16, 2017)

any online stream of ep6 in very good quality? Can't d/l torrents at work


----------



## bemused (Aug 16, 2017)

I watched it, the final battle is lining up to be a cracker.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 16, 2017)

this is fun.  Rate the characters on a scattergram (good, bad, ugly, beautiful) and then see your comparison to other results.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 16, 2017)

Off to watch this in a min


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 16, 2017)

I don't really want to watch it today and then wait ages for episode seven but it seems like the only way to beat spoilers


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 16, 2017)

Me76 said:


> this is fun.  Rate the characters on a scattergram (good, bad, ugly, beautiful) and then see your comparison to other results.



Screenshots, screenshots! Too many people IMO, so it's quite time-consuming. No surprises, my beloved Podrick sits in the top right, slightly more in the corner than Gendry.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 16, 2017)

Spoiler: leaked episode spoiler



Just watched it. Really good episode, again. Everything's very obvious now* but I don't care anymore. I just want everything to happen. And it is, so yeah.

*obvious Dany would arrive just in time.
*obvious that Benjy would arrive just in time
*obvious that the 2nd ice spear would miss
*obvious that the dragon would turn into a zombie dragon


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 16, 2017)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Screenshots, screenshots! Too many people IMO, so it's quite time-consuming. No surprises, my beloved Podrick sits in the top right, slightly more in the corner than Gendry.
> 
> View attachment 113622


Dany evil?!


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 16, 2017)

And Jamie evil?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 16, 2017)

Attempted child-killing, rape and enforcing the rule of a lunatic are pretty high on the naughty list, and I don't care how conflicted he is feeling or any additional redemption arcs he may go through. He's fucking hot though...


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 16, 2017)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Attempted child-killing, rape and enforcing the rule of a lunatic are pretty high on the naughty list, and I don't care how conflicted he is feeling or any additional redemption arcs he may go through. He's fucking hot though...


Fair enough. 

Dany?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 16, 2017)

Why was the mad king considered mad again? Burning people to death because they didn't like him, wasn't it? Those close ups of her face during the meeting with Snow might as well have had "yes, she's completely batshit" superimposed over them


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 16, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> Dany?



A mentally scarred rape survivor who has caused more deaths than her rapist at this point all while bungling any attempts at making the lives of small folk and slaves better.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 16, 2017)

Artaxerxes said:


> bungling any attempts at making the lives of small folk and slaves better.


She freed the slaves and they choose to fight for her.

That's infinitely better than the lives they had before. Go re-watch how they were treated.


----------



## tommers (Aug 16, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> She freed the slaves and they choose to fight for her.
> 
> That's infinitely better than the lives they had before. Go re-watch how they were treated.



She just burned two people alive.  Didn't she burn a load of dothraki as well?  After blocking the doors?

She killed that witch woman as well, again with the burning I think.

She's crucified people.

All so she can get her bloody throne back.

And yet, as NBN notes above, it's her Dad that's the mad one just cos of that little incident with the wildfire.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 16, 2017)

I have Dany closer to the centre line but not on the side of good.   She's a tiresome, vain, child.  Petulant. Her aims may be noble but their execution shows that time and again she's more prepared to let people die than admit she doesn't know wtf she's doing.   What surprises me is how highly she rated in the beauty line.  I mean, she's obviously beautiful, but not compared to Margery or melissandre or quite a few others.  


My only other big deviations from the averaged chart were that I thought Brianne and Tyrion were both above the line for beauty.   I fancy both of them, a bit.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 16, 2017)

The fact that there is even a good and evil line on that chart shows that the creator doesn't understand the show.


----------



## maomao (Aug 16, 2017)

I basically only had people in the bottom left or top right. Apparently I don't think bad people can be attractive. I had Cersei furthest own and lest because I find her repulsive. And Arya and Meera furthest top right because neither of them has done anything I disagree with.


----------



## rekil (Aug 16, 2017)

Death to all the aristos, their lackeys and religion freaks. 

Up the zombies.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 16, 2017)

I had a lot of people on the centre line.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 16, 2017)

Mostly, I had people in the space from neutral to halfway beautiful, and in a. Very thin strip to "good" side of the neutral line, iirc.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 16, 2017)

Did it again so I could screenshot it.


----------



## maomao (Aug 16, 2017)

spanglechick said:


> View attachment 113630 Did it again so I could screenshot it.


I think you're being mean to Samwell. He's a dapper gent.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 16, 2017)

Gromit said:


> The fact that there is even a good and evil line on that chart shows that the creator doesn't understand the show.


The fact that you've said that shows you don't understand how a scale on a graph works.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 16, 2017)

maomao said:


> I think you're being mean to Samwell. He's a dapper gent.


It's his hair.  Greasy - thin on top and straggly bum-fluffy on his chin.   Gives me the shivers, and not in a good way.


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 16, 2017)

I think the hound is a good looking fella. 
And that you are all mean.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 16, 2017)

I watched ep 6 on fmovies.is and its fanruddytastic


----------



## gawkrodger (Aug 16, 2017)

D'wards said:


> I watched ep 6 on fmovies.is and its fanruddytastic



what was quality like?


----------



## snadge (Aug 16, 2017)

Alfie Allen beautiful lol, he's fucking minging.

Next you'll be telling me Burn Gorman is a looker.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 16, 2017)

gawkrodger said:


> what was quality like?


Fine. At least SD i'd say


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 16, 2017)

FUCK IT
I'm going to watch it then.

Theres no chance I'll make it to Monday with out it being spoilered.


----------



## gawkrodger (Aug 16, 2017)

Yep, I'm thinking the same - just need the other bloke in my office to fuck off!


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 16, 2017)

gawkrodger said:


> Yep, I'm thinking the same - just need the other bloke in my office to fuck off!


He's probably looking at you thinking the same thing


----------



## innit (Aug 16, 2017)

Love how different these are.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 16, 2017)

Ed: spoiler post removed and poster warned.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 16, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck for the incoming shit storm


----------



## Gromit (Aug 16, 2017)

spanglechick said:


> The fact that you've said that shows you don't understand how a scale on a graph works.


Lol. Love how you completely missed my point. Flew so far over your head it nearly hit a jumbo jet.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 16, 2017)

Gromit said:


> Lol. Love how you completely missed my point. Flew so far over your head it nearly hit a jumbo jet.


Your point was that all the characters have complex relationships to morality, and that their actions vary over the course of the stories.  Further, that morality is subjective to each character, that fate/prophecy brings morality into question as it does free will, and blah blah blah.   The sort of point kids should be able to make at primary school, and nothing like as profound as you seem to think.  

We get it.  But unless you think characters are binary "goodies" and "baddies" (which no one does), the linear spectrum allows us to weigh up all the conflicting actions and contexts, and make a nuanced judgment.  Moreover, the fact that it's an individualised exercise allows the participant to incorporate their own subjective values, which can then be discussed as we compare results.  

For example, for me, a sadist like Joffrey, Ramsey Bolton or the High Sparrow rates as more evil than Cersei, despite her presumably higher body count.  I know that's not rational: it's subject to my personal distaste for the pleasure the first three took.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 16, 2017)

spanglechick said:


> Your point was that all the characters have complex relationships to morality, and that their actions vary over the course of the stories.  Further, that morality is subjective to each character, that fate/prophecy brings morality into question as it does free will, and blah blah blah.   The sort of point kids should be able to make at primary school, and nothing like as profound as you seem to think.
> 
> We get it.  But unless you think characters are binary "goodies" and "baddies" (which no one does), the linear spectrum allows us to weigh up all the conflicting actions and contexts, and make a nuanced judgment.  Moreover, the fact that it's an individualised exercise allows the participant to incorporate their own subjective values, which can then be discussed as we compare results.
> 
> For example, for me, a sadist like Joffrey, Ramsey Bolton or the High Sparrow rates as more evil than Cersei, despite her presumably higher body count.  I know that's not rational: it's subject to my personal distaste for the pleasure the first three took.


You are closer but still don't get it.

Perhaps you should view the video interview with Martin where he discusses / dismisses good and evil labels altogether.


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 16, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> Spoiler: bell end
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Edit your post and put in some spoiler code, you raging fuck knuckle.


----------



## Jackobi (Aug 16, 2017)

Fucking donkydick.


----------



## gawkrodger (Aug 16, 2017)

Well that's a pretty epic episode


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 16, 2017)

gawkrodger said:


> Well that's a pretty epic episode


One of my friends is refusing to watch it until Monday.
I've told him he is making a mistake.  Too much to spoil


----------



## gawkrodger (Aug 16, 2017)

exactly my thoughts, especially as one of my jobs is about a third social media activity


----------



## gawkrodger (Aug 16, 2017)

Spoiler: oh



The Tormund/Hound interactions were predictably hilarious


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 16, 2017)

I'm watching it now, but surely it's easy enough to avoid spoilers until Monday?
just don't look at threads like this


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 16, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm watching it now, but surely it's easy enough to avoid spoilers until Monday?
> just don't look at threads like this


people may well take the title of the thread as something to go by


----------



## Supine (Aug 16, 2017)

Watched it but feel like I've been naughty. What an episode!!!


----------



## snadge (Aug 16, 2017)

Supine said:


> Watched it but feel like I've been naughty. What an episode!!!



Yeah, me too but I do have a huge problem, you can now tell that GRM has no control over the storyline.



Spoiler: Deux ex machina muluarkey.



The people you root for are still alive, there are no shocking upheavals anymore, our heroes are still alive, romance is blossoming and WHERE DID THE FUCKING ZOMBIES GET THE CHAINS?





Spoiler: Also FFS



Run to Eastwatch, send a Raven, How fucking long were they defending that rock without sleep, food or water, come on, the writing has gone to fucking shit.





Spoiler: Another WTF



Why harpoon a flying dragon when you have a stationary one far closer with all your enemies on it's back, check it again, it's a far easier kill.

As I said, the scriptwriting has gone to fuck, we have accountants writing the narrative and they fucking wreck everything.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 16, 2017)

or needing to take a piss or shit


----------



## snadge (Aug 16, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> or needing to take a piss or shit




Hey Mr Mule, better you spoiler that, cunt.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 16, 2017)

spanglechick said:


> I have Dany closer to the centre line but not on the side of good.   She's a tiresome, vain, child.  Petulant. Her aims may be noble but their execution shows that time and again she's more prepared to let people die than admit she doesn't know wtf she's doing.   What surprises me is how highly she rated in the beauty line.  I mean, she's obviously beautiful, but not compared to Margery or melissandre or quite a few others.
> 
> 
> My only other big deviations from the averaged chart were that I thought Brianne and Tyrion were both above the line for beauty.   I fancy both of them, a bit.



Personal taste.  I'd rate Dany more attractive than Margery.  Margery is very hot too, but has a slightly upturned snout.   I think Dany is a 'good' character.  The only ones I've seen as wholly evil (as in can't see any motivation for their cruelty) are Joffrey and Ramsay Bolton (sp?).


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 16, 2017)

haha. upturned snout


----------



## snadge (Aug 16, 2017)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Personal taste.  I'd rate Dany more attractive than Margery.  Margery is very hot too, but has a slightly upturned snout.   I think Dany is a 'good' character.  The only ones I've seen as wholly evil (as in can't see any motivation for their cruelty) are Joffrey and Ramsay Bolton (sp?).



You pissed or what?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 16, 2017)

snadge said:


> You pissed or what?



I've had a couple of beers.  What are you taking objection to?


----------



## snadge (Aug 16, 2017)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I've had a couple of beers.  What are you taking objection to?





Johnny Vodka said:


> Personal taste.  I'd rate Dany more attractive than Margery.  Margery is very hot too, but has a slightly upturned snout.   I think Dany is a 'good' character.  The only ones I've seen as wholly evil (as in can't see any motivation for their cruelty) are Joffrey and Ramsay Bolton (sp?).



Upturned snout for a start but, powering on, the reason Joffrey and Ramsey are 'evil'in your eyes is because they are fucking barking mad, they are not evil, Joffery was a coward and used his accident by birth to full advantage, Ramsey had a heritage to prove and was a crazy cunt to boot, Euron is some of the same, watch him become the new unhinged villain, bet he starts making people paraplegics for his shudders.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 16, 2017)

snadge said:


> Upturned snout for a start but, powering on, the reason Joffrey and Ramsey are 'evil'in your eyes is because they are fucking barking mad, they are not evil, Joffery was a coward and used his accident by birth to full advantage, Ramsey had a heritage to prove and was a crazy cunt to boot, Euron is some of the same, watch him become the new unhinged villain, bet he starts making people paraplegics for his shudders.



Euron is pretty horrible, but he hasn't been given the same focus as Bolton or Joffrey.


----------



## snadge (Aug 16, 2017)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Euron is pretty horrible, but he hasn't been given the same focus as Bolton or Joffrey.



He will, as I said, we have a new comedy hero, trouble is with the new scriptwriters, everyone knows he will be overcome by the true and rightful.


----------



## tommers (Aug 16, 2017)

I'm not even going to spoiler as tapatalk ignores it anyway in the thread preview.

Good episode though.  That's all I'm saying until Monday.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 16, 2017)

Gromit said:


> You are closer but still don't get it.
> 
> Perhaps you should view the video interview with Martin where he discusses / dismisses good and evil labels altogether.


How about you explain it.  Presumably you understand it well enough to tell me I'm wrong, so... go ahead.


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 16, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> haha. upturned snout


Hey, cunt legs. Edit your fucking post.


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 16, 2017)

spanglechick said:


> How about you explain it.  Presumably you understand it well enough to tell me I'm wrong, so... go ahead.


He just means that people are both good and bad at the same time, or even that good and bad doesn't really work for complicated stories. 
He thinks he is being clever and that you don't understand that.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 16, 2017)

joustmaster said:


> He just means that people are both good and bad at the same time, or even that good and bad doesn't really work for complicated stories.
> He thinks he is being clever and that you don't understand that.


I know.  Both these things and more, I already explained I understood in my earlier post.  It's just, if Gromit reckons there's more to it, I'd like to seem him put it in his own words.


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 16, 2017)

snadge said:


> Spoiler: Deux ex machina muluarkey.
> 
> 
> 
> The people you root for are still alive, there are no shocking upheavals anymore, our heroes are still alive, romance is blossoming and WHERE DID THE FUCKING ZOMBIES GET THE CHAINS?





Spoiler: Deux ex machina



Benjen seems more like a magical get out of jail free card to me. I vaguely remember him from the first series. But now he seems to occasionally pop up to fix a difficult situation. If I don't get good answers about him I'll be as cross as I was when Lost finished.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 16, 2017)

joustmaster said:


> He just means that people are both good and bad at the same time, or even that good and bad doesn't really work for complicated stories.
> He thinks he is being clever and that you don't understand that.


I'm being clever? I didn't write Game of Thrones. It's Martin who is being clever and casting aside simplistic sliding scales.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 16, 2017)

gawkrodger said:


> Spoiler: oh
> 
> 
> 
> The Tormund/Hound interactions were predictably hilarious





Spoiler: burn after reading



The Hound giving the zombie dude a pointless kick was a very nice touch, imo


----------



## Gromit (Aug 16, 2017)

joustmaster said:


> Spoiler: Deux ex machina
> 
> 
> 
> Benjen seems more like a magical get out of jail free card to me. I vaguely remember him from the first series. But now he seems to occasionally pop up to fix a difficult situation. If I don't get good answers about him I'll be as cross as I was when Lost finished.





Spoiler



In the books he's known as Cold Hands, a mysterious black brother who has somehow kept his freewill. Him popping up was so deux I groaned.


----------



## xenon (Aug 16, 2017)

Take the black, you spoiler bastards.


Dracarus!

 Don't fucking dare critique my  High Valerian spelling


----------



## Plumdaff (Aug 16, 2017)

One hell of an episode.



Spoiler: Some spoiler thoughts



Why is Arya so fucking petulant and stupid. I did slightly hope that she'd already got Baelish's face and was testing Sansa but no, she's just concrete and threatening.

Will Cersei trying to kill Brennan be what finally turns Jaime against her?

ICE DRAGON. will it breathe ice death?


----------



## Borp (Aug 16, 2017)

Spoiler: Spoiler



Not sure I can watch through another 'saved at the last minute' battle. The writing has gone to shit. Apart from some funny dialogue. Still. There's some good action and landscapes I guess.


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 16, 2017)

Plumdaff said:


> One hell of an episode.





Spoiler: Some spoiler thoughts






> Will Cersei trying to kill Brennan


----------



## Plumdaff (Aug 17, 2017)

Sometimes predictive text is wondrous


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 17, 2017)

Spoiler



Jon would be dead from hypothermia and the raven would never have got to Dragonstone in time. All very silly. Also Arya is being a dick.


----------



## gawkrodger (Aug 17, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Jon would be dead from hypothermia and the raven would never have got to Dragonstone in time. All very silly. Also Arya is being a dick.





Spoiler



Would the whole being brought back from the dead enable him to last longer? But yes, the somewhat flexible approach to time the writers this season have used, and which could logically be explained away in previous episodes, falls utterly on its face this episode. But then it's full of dragons and armies of the undead so who gives a fuck.

Arya is acting like a stereotypical teenager


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 17, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Jon would be dead from hypothermia and the raven would never have got to Dragonstone in time. All very silly. Also Arya is being a dick.





Spoiler



dragon stone ain't far from kings landing, which itself is 1500 miles from winter fell.

Winter fell is 630 miles from castle black.

So let's be generous and say because they were only going to east watch, it's a fair bit closer. Say 580 miles. And knock a couple of hundred off because dragon stone is further north than kings landing, leaving 1200+580=1780 miles.

The fastest pigeons can do 50mph and maester eamon said ravens are faster. Let's assume doubly faster...because fantasy.

So 100mph would mean about 18 hours flying for the raven alone.

Then we need to factor in gendry's travel time. He's running, and unburdened, so it will be a lot quicker than how long it took them to get there. Let's say they've spent a few hours or beyond the wall. 5 maybe. Gendry covers it in three. So we're up to 21 hours.

Dragons are much faster. The largest pterosaurs had wingspan of 10 metres and flew about 100kmph. Dragons seems to be about 30 metres? So they'd have to fly much faster just to stay in the air. Let's ignore the fact that Dany couldn't hold on at these speeds and day they fly at least 300kmph. Convert to miles and add some fantasy blocks and say 400mph.

Do the dragons take 5 hours to reach Jon, assuming they knew where to find him. Gendy obviously gave precise GPS coordinates 

Now were at 26 hours.

They set off at what time? I don't remember. But it was daylight, or early, I think. And they slept during the siege, so it was definitely overnight. But it's pushing it to say this could've all happened in that time frame. But it's not a million miles out, with a bit of artistic license.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 17, 2017)

Spoiler: leak



it seems the ice wights have the advantage over the fire-wights/humans when it comes to retaining the knowledge of the past during long summers. The walkers had so closely passed into myth thot everyone just assumed Jon Snow is mental or full of shit.

conversely, the cold ones. Dragon turns up and they don't even blink 'oh aye, one of those. Pass yon ice spear matey'

makes qyburns little toy look a bit shit doesn't it.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 17, 2017)

dont be daft. the white walkers are emotionless. thats like the t1000 doing the hoky cokey dance


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 17, 2017)

Spoiler: leaked episode 6



Holy Shit.

Knew a Dragon wasn't long for this world but that scene was more visceral and sad than I was expecting, the screams of rage from the other dragons as Viserion bled out and smashed into the ice, serious chills.

Definitely thought Tormund was a goner too, they sold that scene well with his panic and fear. Glad to see him survive although it did make the stakes feel a little less high after we watched nameless mooks die alongside our heroes, but only Thoros actually succumb from the main group. Thought for certain Beric would die as well, sexy voice and all.

Ignoring the now recurring time / distance issues with the plot (that's a fucking fast Gendry / Raven / Dragon turnaround), the only other sour note is how weirdly Arya is behaving. Even if she did resent Sansa, this whole creepy vibe thing is just offputting and seems to be time-filler before they inevitableably figure out Littlefinger's game and brutally end him (please). Also Maisie Williams' acting and accent in the monologue about Ned and the archery practise was terrible, took me right out of the show.

Great to see that Dany and Jon have genuine chemistry in their scenes, everything's been building towards them meeting and so far it hasn't disappointed at all. As mentioned before, Emilia Clarke has really stepped it up this last season 

Finally - The Hound is heading south.....


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 17, 2017)

..


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 17, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> .



Knock it off yeah? 

You don't have the excuse of not knowing about spoiler tags as you've used them before, and clearly loads of people won't get to see the leaked ep straight away, stop being a prick and deliberately ruining people's enjoyment of something they've invested in.

I hope you're banned off the thread tbh, you're clearly doing it on purpose.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 17, 2017)

fuck off you sensitive condom. saying someone acting a dick is a spoiler? she could be acting a dick to her horse.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 17, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> fuck off you sensitive condom. saying someone acting a dick is a spoiler? she could be acting a dick to her horse.


Actually it is a spoiler. Because it is signalling a change in behaviour some might not be expecting. You are thereby robbing them of their emotional reactions to this sudden change.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 17, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> Spoiler: leak
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Seemed like they were expecting the dragons if anything. Could team Night King have their own Bran stark type figure? Could it be a now-zombified Max Von Sydow?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 17, 2017)

Spoiler



OK so the zombie dragon twist was cool, but with hindsight it was necessary to resolve the otherwise daft power differential between Dany and everyone else. The dragons' mortality also needed to be confirmed after the previous battle. But so much contrived bollocks was needed to get there. Or not needed, it could all just have been written properly.

The bit with Jon not-drowning then getting rescued by Benjen was clearly put in as an excuse for that tender bedroom scene (when did Jon ever hear anyone call Dany Dany? Never, he just guessed because the special moment required it) which could just as easily have been arrived at by them dragging a wounded, unconscious Jon back on the dragon with the rest of them. There's no way Jon could've thought he was gonna hack through 10,000 zombies to get a crack at the Night King, but he went for it anyway because nonsense.

Probably they also want to start snipping off character arcs in preparation for a nice tidy ending. And we can now assume that Benjen is dead. Or more dead. Double dead? No longer relevant to the plot. But then he wasn't really that relevant in the first place, just a plot device to get Jon to join the Night's Watch in the first place.


----------



## 8den (Aug 17, 2017)

Borp said:


> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure I can watch through another 'saved at the last minute' battle. The writing has gone to shit. Apart from some funny dialogue. Still. There's some good action and landscapes I guess.



This. If 



Spoiler



Jon's fucking uncle returns from the dead for another Deus Ex Machina last minute rescue of yet another Stark I'll lose it. He's like the AA of the North, "Hark someone's in trouble north of the Wall, best trot on over because I'm always five minutes from EVERYWHERE there."


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 17, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> fuck off you sensitive condom. saying someone acting a dick is a spoiler? she could be acting a dick to her horse.


----------



## mojo pixy (Aug 17, 2017)

Spoiler: fantasy niggle



Benjen wasn't just turned, he was _made_. He told Bran about it, obsidian in the heart, flaming weapon, all that. Given he's a ranger he's probably been following this army of the dead for years, hence he finds the Starks as they encounter it. I don't see him as a deus ex machina, his story fits and his right place/right time presence is logical (enough)

What bothers me is how this magically-transformed undead ranger made with a heart of obsidian like the white walkers, doesn't have any ability to turn or destroy the zombies; once he runs put of morningstar space he gets chomped (at least it looked that way)

That's rubbish fantasy writing.


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 17, 2017)

copliker said:


> Death to all the aristos, their lackeys and religion freaks.
> 
> *Up the zombies. *
> 
> View attachment 113629



don't bring football into this.


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 17, 2017)

spanglechick said:


> View attachment 113630 Did it again so I could screenshot it.



Meera Reed's below Podrick and Tyrion? Get fucked.


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 17, 2017)

joustmaster said:


> FUCK IT
> I'm going to watch it then.
> 
> Theres no chance I'll make it to Monday with out it being spoilered.



I had to watch it as well. I couldn't rely on some fucker spoiling it for me between now and Sunday. If anyone wants a link to where you can watch it online, PM me.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 17, 2017)

imposs1904 said:


> Meera Reed's below Podrick and Tyrion? Get fucked.



Everyone is below Podrick.


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 17, 2017)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Everyone is below Podrick.



The guy behind him is giving you the secret vickeys by way of a response.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 17, 2017)

imposs1904 said:


> Meera Reed's below Podrick and Tyrion? Get fucked.



Meera's probaby supposed to be 13 or something but the actress who plays her is hot.

e2a: Or a less creepy way of saying that.


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 17, 2017)

aren't they all supposed supposed to teenagers in the books?  . . .  except melisandre; she's in her late twenties.


----------



## bendeus (Aug 17, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> fuck off you sensitive condom. saying someone acting a dick is a spoiler? she could be acting a dick to her horse.


Do you piss on the bog seat for shits and giggles as well?


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 17, 2017)

bendeus said:


> Do you piss on the bog seat for shits and giggles as well?



who the hell are u, chillie dick?


----------



## bendeus (Aug 17, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> who the hell are u, chillie dick?


I'm bendeus, first of his name, and you're a cunt


----------



## rekil (Aug 17, 2017)

Can we get this one sent to the wall?


----------



## snadge (Aug 17, 2017)

Spoiler: Stansa



To all those fans that are saying Arya is acting evil, nasty or whatever, Sansa is a nasty piece of work, even now she is planning to kill Arya, remember she lied in season 1 to implicate Arya when Joffery tried to be hard man against the butchers boy, Arya KNOWS what Sansa is.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 17, 2017)

snadge said:


> Spoiler: Stansa
> 
> 
> 
> remember she lied in season 1 to implicate Arya when Joffery tried to be hard man against the butchers boy, Arya KNOWS what Sansa is.





Spoiler: oh come on



she was just a kid, then.



got to spoiler it or chillie dicks will get upset


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 17, 2017)

snadge said:


> Spoiler: Stansa
> 
> 
> 
> To all those fans that are saying Arya is acting evil, nasty or whatever, Sansa is a nasty piece of work, even now she is planning to kill Arya, remember she lied in season 1 to implicate Arya when Joffery tried to be hard man against the butchers boy, Arya KNOWS what Sansa is.





Spoiler



I'm disappointed in Sansa, for a minute there it looked like she  might have learned something and would have the good sense to mug Littlefinger off instead of just going along with whatever scheme it is this week, namely getting incorruptible Brienne out of the picture, but no.

Arya has also gone backwards, her current plan seems to be to solve everything with killing and teenage nihilism.

Sansa's trauma one-upmanship is a classic dick move though. She doesn't have the first fucking clue what her BABY SISTER has been through all these years.


----------



## Dandred (Aug 17, 2017)

[edit: don't post spoilers please - FM]


----------



## snadge (Aug 17, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Backwards?



Arya is far cleverer than you are giving credit for, she's playing the long game, that's why she gave the knife to Sansa, she knows Sansa is willing to kill her.


I bet 10 pounds to the server fund that Arya will be wearing Littlefinger's face before long and Sansa will be none the wiser.


----------



## moonsi til (Aug 17, 2017)

Well I'm waiting until Monday. I quite like the anticipation.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 17, 2017)

moonsi til said:


> Well I'm waiting until Monday. I quite like the anticipation.


I couldn't resist. Its a fantastic episode though - one of my favourites, but now i have to wait ages for my next fix


----------



## rekil (Aug 17, 2017)

imposs1904 said:


> don't bring football into this.





Spoiler



Zombies should've given them a few hours of 'can we fight you every weeeek'


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 18, 2017)

Spoiler: snow



I just wanted to point out that shnerr has one almost surgical precise cut on his heart region. I saw four blokes stab him and none of them were being neat about it. His heart after that should have looked like steak tartare and his chest region mapped with scars. I know its a bit late to be raising this point now there is zombie dragons and Sam Tarly is pretty pimpin' but still. That neat little stitched crescent wound? They went full ceaser on him ffs


----------



## Stig (Aug 18, 2017)

Seen that episode now, wow.

And also got around to my GEBU map (slow work day). here it is:


----------



## Jay Park (Aug 18, 2017)

snadge said:


> Yeah, me too but I do have a huge problem, you can now tell that GRM has no control over the storyline.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bang on there


----------



## Gromit (Aug 18, 2017)

snadge said:


> Yeah, me too but I do have a huge problem, you can now tell that GRM has no control over the storyline.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Re. Chains. 
They'll serve pretty much anyone in B&Q. [/quote]


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 18, 2017)

Fucking lol at the state of this thread.

Warning points for posting spoilers - on the spoiler thread

Every post itself hidden behind spoiler tags - on the spoiler thread


----------



## mojo pixy (Aug 18, 2017)

Spoiler: W T F come on



oh and yeah, like,
wtf happened to all that carefully-mined obsidian?
No time ON A THREE WEEK TRIP NORTH to forge a few weapons from that?

with only THE BEST FUCKING SMITH IN KINGS LANDING on board? 

OK!


----------



## Gromit (Aug 18, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> Fucking lol at the state of this thread.
> 
> Warning points for posting spoilers - on the spoiler thread
> 
> Every post itself hidden behind spoiler tags - on the spoiler thread


Who could have predicted 3 leaked episodes?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 18, 2017)

mojo pixy said:


> Spoiler: W T F come on
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: er



they did have crudely made weapons with dragonglass blades


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 18, 2017)

Gromit said:


> Who could have predicted 3 leaked episodes?


Err, weren't three leaked last season?


----------



## mojo pixy (Aug 18, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Spoiler: er
> 
> 
> 
> they did have crudely made weapons with dragonglass blades





Spoiler



they did? OK I missed that. It didn't seem to matter, in terms of what happened.


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 18, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> Fucking lol at the state of this thread.
> 
> Warning points for posting spoilers - on the spoiler thread
> 
> Every post itself hidden behind spoiler tags - on the spoiler thread


It's not a spoiler thread.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 18, 2017)

joustmaster said:


> It's not a spoiler thread.


Go on then, define a spoiler thread and explain why this isn't one?


----------



## Supine (Aug 18, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> Fucking lol at the state of this thread.
> 
> Warning points for posting spoilers - on the spoiler thread
> 
> Every post itself hidden behind spoiler tags - on the spoiler thread



This is the *Monday Morning* torrenters thread!!!


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 18, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> Go on then, define a spoiler thread and explain why this isn't one?


This is a thread for people who watch the torrent from Monday morning. The clue is in the thread title.

Posting on here, without spoiler  code, before that point would be posting a spoiler.

Just like posting before its aired in the uk on the "Monday night sky TV" thread would also be a spoiler.


----------



## bimble (Aug 18, 2017)

What the hell is going on here. Start your own thread you utter bastards, the Leaked Episode Wednesday-streaming no willpower wankers thread 
Then you could all bugger off there are not have to use spoilers.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 18, 2017)

joustmaster said:


> This is a thread for people who watch the torrent from Monday morning. The clue is in the thread title.
> 
> Posting on here, without spoiler  code, before that point would be posting a spoiler.
> 
> Just like posting before its aired in the uk on the "Monday night sky TV" thread would also be a spoiler.


Fair enough.

I noticed you 'liked' this post of mine after the last leak:


Fez909 said:


> This thread is for people so impatient they can't wait until the evening to discuss the show. Surely anyone that impatient has already watched the leak.


Did that mean you agreed? If so, surely the same applies here. Look at the amount of posts on this thread since the leak that are behind spoiler tags. It's nearly every one (that isn't a meta-discussion about spoilers, like this one).

I just find it all ridiculous, tbh. Especially when there's ways to stop all this bullshit.


----------



## rekil (Aug 18, 2017)

Spoiler


----------



## Supine (Aug 18, 2017)

copliker said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 113809





Spoiler



Well said


----------



## mojo pixy (Aug 18, 2017)

Spoiler












no wait that's not a spoiler it's from Skyrim...


----------



## Gromit (Aug 18, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> I noticed you 'liked' this post of mine after the last leak:
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Well the thing with leaks is that people might not know it's been leaked and read a spoiler. Early torrents though... everyone knows the score there


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 18, 2017)

after monday, its open season on spoilers, motherfuckers. best believe


----------



## tommers (Aug 18, 2017)

Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



spoiler


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 18, 2017)

that's pretty original


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 18, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> I noticed you 'liked' this post of mine after the last leak:
> 
> ...


Like because it was funny. And I know the feeling

It's no hardship to spoiler tag. 
It may save someone from being pissed off. Which is a nice thing to do.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 19, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> Fucking lol at the state of this thread.
> 
> Warning points for posting spoilers - on the spoiler thread
> 
> Every post itself hidden behind spoiler tags - on the spoiler thread


your idea for one thread per episode was sill crap,leaks or no leaks.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 19, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> your idea for one thread per episode was sill crap,leaks or no leaks.


It solves this bull shit that we have to go through not just every season, but now multiple times per season.

What's so crap about it?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 19, 2017)

The thread LOL!! I am waiting til Monday and this makes me feel superior


----------



## A380 (Aug 19, 2017)

Instead of all this fucking about to persuade Daenerys about the White Walkers why didn't Joooooooooooohn Sneeew just get her to pop up to the wall on a dragon (two days max) and then go and have a look from said dragon? Probably take a week at most and she could see if you can BBQ zombies whilst she was at it.

Just asking.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 19, 2017)

A380 said:


> Instead of all this fucking about to persuade Daenerys about the White Walkers why didn't Joooooooooooohn Sneeew just get her to pop up to the wall on a dragon (two days max) and then go and have a look from said dragon? Probably take a week at most and she could see if you can BBQ zombies whilst she was at it.
> 
> Just asking.


she bought it. In a 'well you aren't mental but fucked if I'll truly believe till I see'. She was half convinced in the way that you would be if sober, serious people spoke honestly saying they had seen the dead walk.

They were after getting a zombie to show cersie lannister. To convince her, not Danaerys


----------



## A380 (Aug 19, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> she bought it. In a 'well you aren't mental but fucked if I'll truly believe till I see'. She was half convinced in the way that you would be if sober, serious people spoke honestly saying they had seen the dead walk.
> 
> They were after getting a zombie to show cersie lannister. To convince her, not Danaerys


I missed that. I shouldn't watch TV and surf the internet at the same time I suppose.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 19, 2017)

Bit of a daft contrivance that whole 'zombie hunt' plan. It basically depends on appealing to Cersei's sense of civic duty. Good luck with that.

Also 



Spoiler



Instead of capturing that zombie they could've just tied up Thoros and waited for him to turn, whereupon he'd be already tied up.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 19, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> Bit of a daft contrivance that whole 'zombie hunt' plan. It basically depends on appealing to Cersei's sense of civic duty. Good luck with that.
> 
> Also
> 
> ...





Spoiler: stuff



that really is someone who could look at a ravening zombie and go 'I don't care. I'll rule what they leave us'

as for thoros, its a nice idea but his red god would not see it through. He's too firish. Oh that reminds me, with him gone Beric is properly down to one bar of signal on his earthly being.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 19, 2017)

Spoiler that, u cunt face platypus.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 19, 2017)

Tbf, dotty - that's very spoilery.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 19, 2017)

imposs1904 said:


> Meera Reed's below Podrick and Tyrion? Get fucked.





SpookyFrank said:


> Meera's probaby supposed to be 13 or something but the actress who plays her is hot.
> 
> e2a: Or a less creepy way of saying that.



A.	 - I'm a hetro woman, and as such i see beauty in men that may not be clear to those who don't want to fuck men.

B. - As Frank says, isn't Meera supposed to be a kid?

C. - Even if she is an adult, she's not really my aesthetic.


----------



## A380 (Aug 20, 2017)

Bloke I go flying with wrote this for The Conversation. He's a professor and also a test pilot.

Could dragons on Westeros fly? Aeronautical engineering and maths say they could


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 20, 2017)

spanglechick said:


> B. - As Frank says, isn't Meera supposed to be a kid?



Meera's hardly a kid on the show. Ellie Kendrick's 27, and would have been 22/23 when she first appeared on GofT.


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 20, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> Spoiler that, u cunt face platypus.


if a duckbilled platypus face makes you think of fannies one can only assume you've never seen either a fanny or a platypuss. But yes, spoiler tags attached. As is right and fair


----------



## maomao (Aug 20, 2017)

Spoiler



I was okay with the Benjen thing because he's already established as hanging around keeping an eye on Jon and the others when they're north of the wall but the Gendry > raven > dragon thing in the time available was just horseshit. Looking forward to zombie dragon though.

And now we don't need three goodies to ride dragons. We've seen Bran flying anyway. Is Jon going to ride the little one?


----------



## D'wards (Aug 20, 2017)

What's the timeframe of the show so far?


----------



## maomao (Aug 20, 2017)

D'wards said:


> What's the timeframe of the show so far?


It's hard to tell because of the irregular seasons thing. It's changed from summer to winter once but Bran has apparently been living north of the wall for 'years' according to Sam.


----------



## mojo pixy (Aug 20, 2017)

D'wards said:


> What's the timeframe of the show so far?



Approximately 7 years?


----------



## JimW (Aug 20, 2017)

mojo pixy said:


> Approximately 7 years?


Though Gendry could run it in 35 minutes


----------



## Gromit (Aug 20, 2017)

JimW said:


> Though Gendry could run it in 35 minutes


But row it in 14 years.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 20, 2017)

D'wards said:


> What's the timeframe of the show so far?



Deliberately vague, but approximately one year per season.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 20, 2017)

They dont clear up how long arya and bran were away from winterfell.


----------



## Dandred (Aug 20, 2017)

Spoiler: This










Spoiler: This too!











Spoiler: And this!



[Fuck you, you cunt fridge, I put massive spoiler alerts on the post you deleted you cunt


----------



## Jay Park (Aug 21, 2017)

Good (Monday) Morning

Can I now voice my opinion that the show has become like an implausable b-rate movie. 

And thanks for enlightening me to the definition of 'deus ex machina', but no thanks goes to GoT for providing an avalanche of examples.....


----------



## Supine (Aug 21, 2017)

No show to watch now. Wish I hadn't binged last week!!!


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 21, 2017)

yeah. lets hope ep 7 is leaked. i'm already having GOT withdrawal symptoms


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 21, 2017)

I wonder what Dragon Snacks can be got from the local market?


----------



## Crispy (Aug 21, 2017)

I've been willing to give GoT some slack recently, but the plotting is just off the rails stupid now. I don't think GRRM knows how he's going to tie all the plot threads back together, but he's got be able to do a better job than this.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 21, 2017)

why are you blaming him? He has no control over the TV show.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 21, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> why are you blaming him? He has no control over the TV show.


He has some influence but I agree he isn't to blame. 
There are a number of authors (Dean Kontz for example) who have used fictional characters to winge about how authors are employeed as consultants on movies and are pretty ignored during the script editing by committee process that takes place.  
Actors get more say than them.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 21, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> why are you blaming him? He has no control over the TV show.


I'm not. I'm saying the show runners are doing a worse job than he would (and by implication, the reason we're waiting so long for the next book is because he's written himself into a bunch of corners with only a vague idea of how it'll all tie up. complicated work)


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 21, 2017)

Crispy said:


> I'm not. I'm saying the show runners are doing a worse job than he would (and by implication, the reason we're waiting so long for the next book is because he's written himself into a bunch of corners with only a vague idea of how it'll all tie up)



In fairness to the show runners, they were brought in to adapt the books, not finish them, and the implication was that he'd at least have released the penultimate book by now. I think they're doing a pretty good job considering the numerous shaggy dog / dead-end plotlines they've had to excise.

Do think this season needed more than 7 episodes though.


----------



## Plumdaff (Aug 21, 2017)

It does annoy me that having spent a long time getting here the final two seasons are going to be so horribly rushed. Tell the story properly.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 21, 2017)

I'm regretting watching it early a bit now as i have removed my carrot from a monday at work.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 21, 2017)

Crispy said:


> (and by implication, the reason we're waiting so long for the next book is because he's written himself into a bunch of corners with only a vague idea of how it'll all tie up. complicated work)



Nah. we are waiting so long because he as other things to do with his life. He has no obligation to sit there everyday finishing the next book. he will be done when he is done. how long did it take tolkien to finish LOTR? Over 13 years.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 21, 2017)

A section of fans express their worries that he'll die before completing the saga.

He understandably finds this annoying and upsetting


----------



## Supine (Aug 21, 2017)

He looks like he might die before he finishes.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 21, 2017)

D'wards said:


> A section of fans express their worries that he'll die before completing the saga.
> 
> He understandably finds this annoying and upsetting


As upsetting as him not finishing the book is to us? Good!

He's 68 and obese. Statistically speaking the race is on.


----------



## tommers (Aug 21, 2017)

OK, can we talk about it now?

I like the spectacle of it.  I liked watching dragons burning ice / zombies.  I get the whole "song of fire and ice" thing.  I do see that things are coalescing into some quite big threads that are all running to a conclusion....

but... it's what I said last time.  It's an action movie now.  It's a blockbuster.  All the plotting has gone.  The characters are caricatures.

I mean, what the effing fuck was the whole zombie mission thing about?  What did they think was going to be the outcome?  That somehow they could isolate a zombie patrol and take a live one home (convenient that all of them disintegrated except one when they kill the walker but whatever) without the rest of the massive undead horde seeing them? The Night King saw Bran when he was a crow about 500 metres in the air, let alone the bloody Hound and Beric's flaming sword.

Gendry's personal marathon was hilarious.  Zombies have access to huge chains.  Night King didn't kill all of his main enemies, sat on a stationary dragon nearby, and decided to try to kill one flying about a much longer way away.  Jon seems to be able to a) hold his breath underwater for a very long time, b) and fight off skeletons and c) not die from hypothermia despite being in freezing water for about ten minutes - and all whilst wearing massively heavy furs which will be even heavier once they're wet through (see Jaime last week).  Why didn't he get on the dragon that's sat there with all his mates on it?

It's just.... the suspension of disbelief has always had to be there but I think back to Ned getting beheaded and the Red Wedding and it seems like a different show.  I still don't understand what Bran does.

And, while we're here.  Did Jorah really bring along two knives?

my workmate knows I've watched it and asked me what word I would use to describe it and I said "Silly.  Good but silly".


----------



## Gromit (Aug 21, 2017)

It's ironic that we've had 6.5 series of winter is coming, it's still coming, hang on it really is coming, be patient, it's almost here. 

Now it's finally here they seem to want to wrap it up in a massive hurry. Patience & suspense is no longer a thing. Rush rush rush.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 21, 2017)

tommers said:


> OK, can we talk about it now?
> 
> I like the spectacle of it.  I liked watching dragons burning ice / zombies.  I get the whole "song of fire and ice" thing.  I do see that things are coalescing into some quite big threads that are all running to a conclusion....
> 
> ...


John Snow didn't get on the dragon cos he wanted to have a shot at The Night King


----------



## Virtual Blue (Aug 21, 2017)

...it was a silly episode.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 21, 2017)

I thought it was exciting.  I kept shouting at the telly "nooooo, he can't die", "was that the hound??!", "how is he alive? Ohhh but he died before...", "ZOMBIE DRAGON".

Brilliant nonsense.  I do agree it could've done with being a normal length series.  But I'd was ready to stop watching last year because nothing was happening.  

I agree with Crispy, too, that GRRM is going to have a fuck of a job pulling everything together in just two more books.  The story as it was before that start of this season probably needed another thirty episodes to bring to conclusion.  

But, with the structure inherent in this sort of story (multiple claims to the throne requiring continued eliminations until there is resolution, plus a indomitable supernatural army subplot that's been essentially parked for six series) the closer we get to the end, it *has* to speed up.  

As soon as you start ticking off the major houses and players, it becomes increasingly obvious who is in the endgame.  So, the writers keep everyone in the mix for as long as they can.  But if they aren't going to kill everyone and every subplot off in one last season, they've got to start doing it now. Bang go the Freys, the Sands, House Tyrell, The Tarlys, Dennis Pennis and a dragon.  

There's still a huge amount to get through.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Aug 21, 2017)

As much as I enjoyed the episode, only one thing really clicked in my head. One episode to go in this season, one more season. SO many potential plot holes and storylines now that aren't gonna be properly closed, or rushed for the filler for the super awesome dragon fighting scenes that I'm slowly losing hype for.

I don't know what to expect anymore. If anything I expect this to finish with Bran waking up and somehow we're back at Season 1 Episode 2 and its all just a dream, with GRRM getting the final laugh for bringing us along the hype train.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 21, 2017)

I heard season 8 will all be feature length episodes, but this might be a spurious rumour


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Aug 21, 2017)

So with the death of dragon number three (Viseron I assume?) I'm mostly hopeful that a
the tiresome and reaching speculation about the third hidden Targaryen will end. 

I wasn't quite sure what to make of the episode tbh. Visually amazing, action packed, definitely plot driving, but predictable with no suspense because you know that all the major characters will live. The most gripping/upsetting bit was when it looked like Tormund was going under, party because I am waiting for him to get together with Brienne.  Which incidentally makes me a _terrible_ feminist as she's blatantly not interested and he's being a bit pesty.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 21, 2017)

Agent Sparrow said:


> So with the death of dragon number three (Viseron I assume?) I'm mostly hopeful that a
> the tiresome and reaching speculation about the third hidden Targaryen will end.
> 
> I wasn't quite sure what to make of the episode tbh. Visually amazing, action packed, definitely plot driving, but predictable with no suspense because you know that all the major characters will live. The most gripping/upsetting bit was when it looked like Tormund was going under, party because I am waiting for him to get together with Brienne.  Which incidentally makes me a _terrible_ feminist as she's blatantly not interested and he's being a bit pesty.


She likes pretty boys. Surprised she ain't been mooning over Jon Snow.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 21, 2017)

Gromit said:


> Surprised she ain't been mooning over Jon Snow.



Good lord


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 21, 2017)

It was cool when the wolf's eyes opened.


----------



## maomao (Aug 21, 2017)

DexterTCN said:


> It was cool when the wolf's eyes opened.


Wolf? Was a bear Shirley?


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 21, 2017)

maomao said:


> Wolf? Was a bear Shirley?


No it was a wolf.  It was cool when the eyes opened.


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 21, 2017)

I mean....obviously it was a bear.   But now it's a wolf.

It was a wolf when its eyes opened.


----------



## maomao (Aug 21, 2017)

DexterTCN said:


> No it was a wolf.  It was cool when the eyes opened.


The animal that attacked Jon Snow _et al_ was a polar bear. I don't remember there being a wolf in that episode.


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 21, 2017)

Not that bear.  The wolf that used to be a bear.

I mean the camera was focused right on it...everyone was.

When the eyes opened!!!!!


----------



## bimble (Aug 21, 2017)

I love Tormund Giantsbane and his crush on Brienne. That's the best thing about the show.


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 21, 2017)

bimble said:


> I love Tormund Giantsbane and his crush on Brienne. That's the best thing about the show.


Really thought he was a goner there.


----------



## bimble (Aug 21, 2017)

I know! Phew.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 21, 2017)

bimble said:


> I love Tormund Giantsbane and his crush on Brienne. That's the best thing about the show.



best thing?


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 21, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> best thing?


They're not related.


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 21, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> best thing?


What did _you_ think about the wolf's eyes opening?


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 21, 2017)

wolf?


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## Voley (Aug 21, 2017)

What an episode. God I fucking love this series.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 21, 2017)

given the choice. would u rather be a human or a white walker? white walkers are cooler.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 21, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> given the choice. would u rather be a human or a white walker? white walkers are cooler.


They're like the Nazis of Westeros.

They've got Hugo Boss designing their gear, so they look the business, but they're on the wrong side - even if the other side(s) are imperialistic, genocidal loons.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 21, 2017)

I reckon you could pull more girls as a white walker, though


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 21, 2017)

snadge said:


> Yeah, me too but I do have a huge problem, you can now tell that GRM has no control over the storyline.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Re: the zombie chains - they're an army - they're gonna bring a lot of gear with them - perhaps the chains are to bring the wall down


----------



## ferrelhadley (Aug 21, 2017)

The irritating thing is with not much more show time they could have straitened the timline of that out and added more tension. Had it taken a few days for the water to refreeze, they could have had Jon and co sat cold and hungry with absolutely no move they could make,  while the King waited with his wights for the waters to freeze. These could have been intercut with Gendry running from some wights, near exhaustion for a couple of days and in between scenes of the ratcheting tensions in Winterfell as the Stark sisters show that true to their core Stark nature, they are both going to fuck up totally and back at Dragonstone the waiting for news from Jon and Grey Worm produces tensions and Tyrion keeps seeing too many flashes of impetuous anger and Danny keeps thinking Tyrion is just too soft on his family. Eventually Gendry gets to the wall, perhaps uncle ex machina giving him a lift and you now have waiting with no knowledge if the raven has arrived yet.

So much so that it was likely mapped out to be so kind ever tightening drama but instead the costs of the cast and CGI seen it reduced from House of Cards to Lord of the Rings.

Still burning motherfucking polar bear attack and that was not even the climax! 

They are also too cavalier with the violence now, all those poor zombies! It may not be popular but wight lives matter.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 21, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> I reckon you could pull more girls as a white walker, though


With the chains?


----------



## ferrelhadley (Aug 21, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Re: the zombie chains - they're an army - they're gonna bring a lot of gear with them - perhaps the chains are to bring the wall down


They could have gotten them from Hardhome Base or Beyond the Wallmart?


----------



## xenon (Aug 21, 2017)

It's gone stupid. Enjoyable but nonsensical by internal logic. Kidnap a wight, what could possibly go wrong. FFS. Rushing around, daft. Arya lost it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 21, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> Spoiler: snow
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted to point out that shnerr has one almost surgical precise cut on his heart region. I saw four blokes stab him and none of them were being neat about it. His heart after that should have looked like steak tartare and his chest region mapped with scars. I know its a bit late to be raising this point now there is zombie dragons and Sam Tarly is pretty pimpin' but still. That neat little stitched crescent wound? They went full ceaser on him ffs


he has loads of scars on his torso though, not just one


----------



## ferrelhadley (Aug 21, 2017)

Mind Mance had some huge chains for his Woolly Mammoths. Not that big I dont think but perhaps strong enough to life a dragon?


----------



## Gromit (Aug 21, 2017)

ferrelhadley said:


> Mind Mance had some huge chains for his Woolly Mammoths. Not that big I dont think but perhaps strong enough to life a dragon?


Dragons are light. Hollow bones like sparrows. How else you think they light enough to fly?


----------



## xenon (Aug 21, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> given the choice. would u rather be a human or a white walker? white walkers are cooler.



It's wight as in arcaic word for man. Isle of Wight etc.


----------



## xenon (Aug 21, 2017)

Was expecting an ice dragon at some point. They're referred to in A World of Ice and Fire. 

/bookwanker


----------



## Siouxsie (Aug 21, 2017)

That Ice bear scared the life out of me!
The poor dragon 
Jon and Daenerys...mark my words...6 toes or not...they are so going to do the dirty, I'm sure she shot when he called her 'my queen'


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 21, 2017)

The leak six months or so ago said one of the dragons would die, so this made sense (though I was expecting it to be Drogon two weeks back)


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 21, 2017)

maomao said:


> The animal that attacked Jon Snow _et al_ was a polar bear. I don't remember there being a wolf in that episode.


he means Longclaw when Jon Snow gets out of the lake


----------



## mojo pixy (Aug 21, 2017)

_A Song of Ice and Fire_ would be incomplete if all the dragons only sing by fire. Just looking at the title and knowing there are dragons, means at least one dragon has to be of ice.

/unbookwanker?


----------



## bendeus (Aug 21, 2017)

ferrelhadley said:


> The irritating thing is with not much more show time they could have straitened the timline of that out and added more tension. Had it taken a few days for the water to refreeze, they could have had Jon and co sat cold and hungry with absolutely no move they could make,  while the King waited with his wights for the waters to freeze. These could have been intercut with Gendry running from some wights, near exhaustion for a couple of days and in between scenes of the ratcheting tensions in Winterfell as the Stark sisters show that true to their core Stark nature, they are both going to fuck up totally and back at Dragonstone the waiting for news from Jon and Grey Worm produces tensions and Tyrion keeps seeing too many flashes of impetuous anger and Danny keeps thinking Tyrion is just too soft on his family. Eventually Gendry gets to the wall, perhaps uncle ex machina giving him a lift and you now have waiting with no knowledge if the raven has arrived yet.
> 
> So much so that it was likely mapped out to be so kind ever tightening drama but instead the costs of the cast and CGI seen it reduced from House of Cards to Lord of the Rings.
> 
> ...


Thing is, as any fule, even the non bookwanking ones, knows, the mercury plummets by a serious amount as soon as the WWs hove into view. That lake would've frozen up in no time and certainly less than the night and a bit it took to be walkable on.


----------



## rekil (Aug 21, 2017)

Fire dragon, ice dragon and luke warm water dragon. 

The zombies need a military academy. Throwing wave after wave at about 10 surrounded geezers seems like a bit of a waste.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 21, 2017)

copliker said:


> Fire dragon, ice dragon and luke warm water dragon.
> 
> The zombies need a military academy. Throwing wave after wave at about 10 surrounded geezers seems like a bit of a waste.


I'd suggest some kind of projectile attack but over those distances only imperial storm troopers are accurate enough.


----------



## xenon (Aug 21, 2017)

Gromit said:


> I'd suggest some kind of projectile attack but over those distances only imperial storm troopers are accurate enough.



 Clumsy blasters versus magic swords.  We know how that ends.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 21, 2017)

xenon said:


> It's wight as in arcaic word for man. Isle of Wight etc.


Not on the tv show, book wanker.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 22, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> Not on the tv show, book wanker.


the tv show too


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 22, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> the tv show too


Proof?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 22, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> Proof?


i have ears and eyes
ETA: wights are made by the white walkers.
Basically, the white walkers are the officers and the wights are the infantry


----------



## Supine (Aug 22, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> i have ears and eyes
> ETA: wights are made by the white walkers.
> Basically, the white walkers are the officers and the wights are the infantry



You're just making stuff up. Fantasy wanker


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 22, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> he means Longclaw when Jon Snow gets out of the lake


----------



## maomao (Aug 22, 2017)

Supine said:


> You're just making stuff up. Fantasy wanker


Whoever does the subtitles agrees.

(and the books )


----------



## D'wards (Aug 22, 2017)

Bless...


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 22, 2017)

D'wards said:


> Bless...


theon looks into the future and contemplates being the cockless judas of the story


----------



## Crispy (Aug 22, 2017)

ferrelhadley said:


> It may not be popular but wight lives matter.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 22, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> he has loads of scars on his torso though, not just one


on the rewatch I see them, but just the one over his heart is there. The others must have missed


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 22, 2017)

Supine said:


> You're just making stuff up. Fantasy wanker


No, I'm not. They were talking about it in the last episode, after Jon killed a white walker and all but the one they took prisoner fell


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 22, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> on the rewatch I see them, but just the one over his heart is there. The others must have missed


They stabbed him in the stomach too


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 22, 2017)

Looks spot on to me


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 22, 2017)

maomao said:


> Whoever does the subtitles agrees.
> 
> (and the books )


yeah: "wight shrieks" was on screen a lot in the last episode!


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 22, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> yeah: "wight shrieks" was on screen a lot in the last episode!


Subtitle wanker


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 22, 2017)

maomao said:


> Whoever does the subtitles agrees.


who could that be I wonder?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 22, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> Subtitle wanker


it's the best way to view anything on telly (apart from quiz shows).
I wish they'd do it at the cinema too.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 22, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> View attachment 114044
> 
> View attachment 114045
> 
> Looks spot on to me



not spot on, in actuality. the scar in top pic is closer the middle of the chest


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 22, 2017)

who cares where exactly where he was stabbed? they just plunged their knives in


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 22, 2017)

I do, It trobled me that his breast scar looked neater than a surgical entry wound. But I can acept that its fine as the others got him lower down. At least I'm not obsessing over where the chains to bring the dragon up came from. Other places on the interntet seem obsessed by the chains


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 22, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> I do, It trobled me that his breast scar looked neater than a surgical entry wound. But I can acept that its fine as the others got him lower down. At least I'm not obsessing over where the chains to bring the dragon up came from. Other places on the interntet seem obsessed by the chains


i know. it's a huge army. they're gonna bring a lot of stuff with them.


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 22, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> it's the best way to view anything on telly (apart from quiz shows).
> I wish they'd do it at the cinema too.



Has it's downsides though, the actors and cinematographers put in loads of effort with subtle shots and expressions that are completely missed if you're reading words at the bottom of the screen.

The Tyrion / Dany and Jon / Dany scenes were littered with little glances and shifts in mood.



DotCommunist said:


> I do, It trobled me that his breast scar looked neater than a surgical entry wound. But I can acept that its fine as the others got him lower down. At least I'm not obsessing over where the chains to bring the dragon up came from. Other places on the interntet seem obsessed by the chains



Yeah I don't get that one, it's not like we haven't seen Giants holding massive chains earlier in the show when they attacked the wall, stands to reason loads of stuff was left behind when the Wildlings fled south with Mance Rayder (whole villages abandoned, etc).


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 22, 2017)

The Octagon said:


> Has it's downsides though, the actors and cinematographers put in loads of effort with subtle shots and expressions that are completely missed if you're reading words at the bottom of the screen.


Maybe if you're or a slow reader or if you're watching on a screen that takes up the whole wall


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 22, 2017)

while we're nitpicking - how does beric dondarrion's flaming sword work?
Is it magic?


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 22, 2017)

got to be, you don't see him oiling it up. And the way he puts it out in the ground, thats probably only 50% 'becuase it looks cool'


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 22, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> got to be, you don't see him oiling it up. And the way he puts it out in the ground, thats probably only 50% 'becuase it looks cool'


i reckon he's got a zippo and a bottle of lighter fluid hidden up his sleeve.
that's how i used to set fire to my arm.


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 22, 2017)

Thoros used to use Wildfyre on his swords but it fucks the blade after a while.

Looks like Beric and Thoros now use blood / fire magic to light them instead.

Lord of Light / Dragon's reappearing in the world = increasing magic, etc.


----------



## Supine (Aug 22, 2017)

So have the white walkers spent 7 years 'almost' at the wall. At this rate I'll be dead before they attack!!!


----------



## D'wards (Aug 22, 2017)

Supine said:


> So have the white walkers spent 7 years 'almost' at the wall. At this rate I'll be dead before they attack!!!


Plus now we know they are quite handy and practical, they may have made themselves pedal go-carts or something.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 22, 2017)

Supine said:


> So have the white walkers spent 7 years 'almost' at the wall. At this rate I'll be dead before they attack!!!


They've been waiting for winter genius. Remember 'winter is coming'? now its here and their magics are strong so its time toshuffle towards the realms of men a bit quicker.


----------



## moochedit (Aug 22, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> it's the best way to view anything on telly (apart from quiz shows).
> I wish they'd do it at the cinema too.



They do have them at cinemas as i discovered when i went to see hateful8 and it turned out to be a showing for deaf people. Was saying things like "the wind is blowing".


----------



## Crispy (Aug 22, 2017)

Some iPlayer shows have it too. They show up as seperate programmes, so you get one by mistake in searches sometimes. More than once, I've found myself thinking "the commentary on this nature documentary is a bit on the nose isn't it?"


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 22, 2017)

moochedit said:


> They do have them at cinemas as i discovered when i went to see hateful8 and it turned out to be a showing for deaf people. Was saying things like "the wind is blowing".


What I mean is they should have them as default.
'polite laughter' and 'indistinct' chatter are my favourite subtitles


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 22, 2017)

Crispy said:


> Some iPlayer shows have it too. They show up as seperate programmes, so you get one by mistake in searches sometimes. More than once, I've found myself thinking "the commentary on this nature documentary is a bit on the nose isn't it?"


Aren't you talking about audio description though?
Most iPlayer programmes have subs


----------



## Crispy (Aug 22, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Aren't you talking about audio description though?
> Most iPlayer programmes have subs


I thought we were talking about audio description


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 22, 2017)

Crispy said:


> I thought we were talking about audio description


No, subtitles!


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 22, 2017)

maomao said:


> Whoever does the subtitles agrees.
> 
> (and the books )



You know the person who does the subtitles is an urb?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 22, 2017)

I don't think there's much call for audio description for the deaf and cloth-eared


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 22, 2017)

quimcunx said:


> You know the person who does the subtitles is an urb?


Doesn't she do the signing? Or is it someone else?


----------



## tommers (Aug 22, 2017)

D'wards said:


> Plus now we know they are quite handy and practical, they may have made themselves pedal go-carts or something.



Rigged themselves up some snowmobiles from stuff that Mance Rayder left behind.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 22, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Doesn't she do the signing? Or is it someone else?



No, subtitles.  I'm sure.


----------



## tommers (Aug 22, 2017)

Dave!  Dave!

Urrgggghh??

Don't forget the spirit level dave!  We might need to fashion some shelves!

Urrrghhhh.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 22, 2017)

quimcunx said:


> No, subtitles.  I'm sure.


Maybe we're talking about different Urbs


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 22, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> No, subtitles!



Closed Caption Subtitles.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 22, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Closed Caption Subtitles.


What does that mean?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 22, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> What does that mean?



The subs that are descriptive are called Close Caption Subtitles.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 22, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Maybe we're talking about different Urbs



I think you're assuming because but I'm pretty sure it's just subtitling because a couple of other ubs did the same for a while and they definitely weren't signing.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 22, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> The subs that are descriptive are called Close Caption Subtitles.


"Closed" just means that the text isn't part of the actual video. eg. Teletext. The distinction is captions (includes descriptions) and subtitles (just spoken words and vocalisations)


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 22, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> The subs that are descriptive are called Close Caption Subtitles.


Aren't all subs descriptive?


----------



## Chz (Aug 22, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> What I mean is they should have them as default.
> 'polite laughter' and 'indistinct' chatter are my favourite subtitles


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 22, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Aren't all subs descriptive?



You know what I mean....the ones that say 'Door closes' and 'Audience claps'


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 22, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> You know what I mean....the ones that say 'Door closes' and 'Audience claps'


They're just normal subtitles


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 22, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> They're just normal subtitles



They're not. Not all subs offer the (Sniggers off screen) stuff....


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 22, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> They're not.


I watch subs on most things, they show sounds as well as speech. They even describe music sometimes.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 22, 2017)

"Closed Captions describe the background noise of a TV show or movie or commercial."


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 22, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> I watch subs on most things, they show sounds as well as speech. They even describe music sometimes.



I watch subs on everything, and it's about 50/50.

it's a stupid thing to argue about anyway....so think what you like.


----------



## Chz (Aug 22, 2017)

I watch subs on most things and they don't. The reason being that most DVD/BDRs have both descriptive text and straight sub options. Live on air TV is horrifically inconsistent as to what you'll get.

I do find that straight speech subs are usually the default though, so I'm curious what you watch?


----------



## Gromit (Aug 22, 2017)

Chz said:


>


Brilliant!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 22, 2017)

Crispy bit about 'closed' is right though...


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 22, 2017)

Chz said:


> I watch subs on most things and they don't. The reason being that most DVD/BDRs have both descriptive text and straight sub options. Live on air TV is horrifically inconsistent as to what you'll get.
> 
> I do find that straight speech subs are usually the default though, so I'm curious what you watch?


TV drama and films. They all say stuff like what I mentioned earlier: indistinct chatter etc
I was watching Twin Peaks recently and they described this mental fast electronic music that was playing.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 22, 2017)

Woah, Snow looks hot with specs


D'wards said:


> Bless...



I know the guy can't wait for this to be over so he can cut his long curly hair off. And suddenly I agree.


----------



## maomao (Aug 22, 2017)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Woah, Snow looks hot with specs




He looks like Leonard off TBBT.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 22, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> not spot on, in actuality. the scar in top pic is closer the middle of the chest


"What is depth? What is perspective?"


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 22, 2017)

*chuckles*



"Papa Bear No!"
"figures I can't even ride this dragon"


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 22, 2017)

The Octagon said:


> *chuckles*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



these things are well shit. stop it.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 22, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> these things are well shit. stop it.


I've laughed at the other but that's the worst one by far


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 22, 2017)

I don't even get the "joke"


----------



## D'wards (Aug 22, 2017)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Woah, Snow looks hot with specs


You see, I thought he looked handsomer with his beard and hair


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 22, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> these things are well shit. stop it.



You being pedantic regarding subtitles vs captions (and still not getting it right) for 2 pages was quality content then was it? 

Shut the fuck up telling people what to post, shit or otherwise, miserable sod.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 22, 2017)

The Octagon said:


> You being pedantic regarding subtitles vs captions (and still not getting it right) for 2 pages was quality content then was it?
> 
> Shut the fuck up telling people what to post, shit or otherwise, miserable sod.


you did it, didn't you?


----------



## maomao (Aug 22, 2017)

The Octagon said:


> You being pedantic regarding subtitles vs captions (and still not getting it right) for 2 pages was quality content then was it?
> 
> Shut the fuck up telling people what to post, shit or otherwise, miserable sod.


I think given what's available here and what's available on the rest of the internet it's safe to assume that anyone who's here rather than somewhere else gets more pleasure from OU's pedantry than your shit jokes that you borrowed from somewhere.


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 22, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> you did it, didn't you?



Actually chuckled at that, well done. 

See, you can rise above nitpicking and grumbling, do that more


----------



## ferrelhadley (Aug 22, 2017)

That was a lovely white cloak Daenerys had on.
Been a while since we seen Ghost.


----------



## snadge (Aug 22, 2017)

ferrelhadley said:


> That was a lovely white cloak Daenerys had on.
> Been a while since we seen Ghost.




Well done, did you mean to be a misogynist?


----------



## bimble (Aug 22, 2017)

snadge said:


> Well done, did you mean to be a misogynist?


eh? what's this bollocks.


----------



## snadge (Aug 22, 2017)

bimble said:


> eh? what's this bollocks.




The post in question has just compared Dany to a wolf.

Any way, what the fuck has it got to do with you?


----------



## D'wards (Aug 22, 2017)

snadge said:


> The post in question has just compared Dany to a wolf.
> 
> Any way, what the fuck has it got to do with you?


I took it he/she was joking that Ghost is now a rather fetching fur coat


----------



## snadge (Aug 22, 2017)

D'wards said:


> I took it he/she was joking that Ghost is now a rather fetching fur coat




Well, as ghost has never been part of the plot as being killed and skinned to make Dani a coat, I can only assume it was a crass comparison.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 22, 2017)

D'wards said:


> I took it he/she was joking that Ghost is now a rather fetching fur coat



This. Also not sure how comparing her to a wolf is misogynistic anyway.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## bimble (Aug 22, 2017)

i thought initially that snadge was suggesting that anyone commenting about the costumes of female GOT characters is doing misogyny, but no it turns out they're a whole lot more nuts than that.


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 22, 2017)

snadge said:


> Well done, did you mean to be a misogynist?


and now you'll apologise?


----------



## snadge (Aug 22, 2017)

DexterTCN said:


> and now you'll apologise?




Will I fuck, maybe if the poster of that quote explained themself I may, but not after sycophants do it for them.

I'm still waiting for an apology off bimble strangely enough, for accusing me of being sexist and rascist but I haven't got a dogpiling gang to pepper that certain thread for it.

So fuck off and if ferrelhadley meant something else, they can fucking explain it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 22, 2017)

jesus christ


----------



## D'wards (Aug 22, 2017)

U ok hun?


----------



## Gromit (Aug 22, 2017)

snadge said:


> Will I fuck, maybe if the poster of that quote explained themself I may, but not after sycophants do it for them.
> 
> I'm still waiting for an apology off bimble strangely enough, for accusing me of being sexist and rascist but I haven't got a dogpiling gang to pepper that certain thread for it.
> 
> So fuck off and if ferrelhadley meant something else, he can fucking explain it.


Someone tells a joke
Moron doesn't get joke. 
Gets all defensive when joke is explained to them. 
Decides rather than admit they didn't get the joke to continue to call out the joke teller for imagined slight. 

Knock! knock!

How dare you mention knockers you sexist pig!!?!!?!!!!!! ***Vein bursts***


----------



## snadge (Aug 22, 2017)

Gromit said:


> Someone tells a joke
> Moron doesn't get joke.
> Gets all defensive when joke is explained to them.
> Decides rather than admit they didn't get the joke to continue to call out the joke teller for imagined slight.
> ...



LOL, no need to explain, I see the double standards all of the time off a certain group on these boards, quick to accuse and even quicker to defend. It stinks.


----------



## bimble (Aug 22, 2017)

You'll be waiting a while for your apology from me snadge as I don't remember you or accusing you of being anything so maybe we'd best leave it shall we, there's plenty of other stuff to be angry about after all.


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 22, 2017)

snadge said:


> LOL, no need to explain, I see the double standards all of the time off a certain group on these boards, quick to accuse and even quicker to defend. It stinks.


Fair comment.   No argument here.

But...you're post was a bit like the stuff they do.  I mean it was basically a mirror image


----------



## D'wards (Aug 22, 2017)

It's hard to see Bimble and Snadge argue. I don't know who they are or any history but you both have such lovely names. 

Like characters from The Flumps or something


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## donkyboy (Aug 22, 2017)

they are rather cute names.


----------



## A380 (Aug 22, 2017)

Spoiler



Zombie Dragons??










 (A proper one that will spoil the episode if you look at it first...)


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 23, 2017)

to save anyone else clicking on above post, its a "funny" poster


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 23, 2017)

ferrelhadley said:


> That was a lovely white cloak Daenerys had on.
> Been a while since we seen Ghost.



He costs a fortune to film so doesn't appear that much. All the CGI budget goes on dragons and Daenerys' eyebrows.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 23, 2017)

why dont they just dress a pony up in a dog suit and then cgi it a bit


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 23, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> why dont they just dress a pony up in a dog suit and then cgi it a bit



Nah they just tape a bunch of cats together.


----------



## B.I.G (Aug 23, 2017)

snadge said:


> Well done, did you mean to be a misogynist?



Im late to all this, but is it misogynistic to compare a woman to a wolf?

Is this a new thing?


----------



## Gromit (Aug 23, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> Im late to all this, but is it misogynistic to compare a woman to a wolf?
> 
> Is this a new thing?


Shall I compare thee to a summer the wolf? Thou art more lovely and more temperate. Rough winds do shake the walls of Winterfel, And summer's leash hath all too short a chain.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 23, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> Im late to all this, but is it misogynistic to compare a woman to a wolf?
> 
> Is this a new thing?


No, and it never even happened anyway


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 23, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> Nah they just tape a bunch of cats together.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## donkyboy (Aug 23, 2017)

that dany finger pose is so annoyingly fake


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 23, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> that dany finger pose is so annoyingly fake



So is the Wolfie Smith one


----------



## ferrelhadley (Aug 23, 2017)

Everyone one Robert touches, Ned, Rickon, Catlyn and Robb are now dead.

He asks Bran to show him his muscles, he is now a cripple.

He asks Arya her name she is now "no one".

Jon is hidden from Robert by the bodies of the Stark family. 



Either a coincidence of the biggest easter-egg in the show. The only one missing is Sansa who he says is beautiful. If she is disfigured by the end we will know.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 23, 2017)

Neither a coincidence or an Easter egg.


----------



## belboid (Aug 23, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Neither a coincidence or an Easter egg.


Hidden preshadowing, close enough.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 23, 2017)

belboid said:


> Hidden preshadowing, close enough.


Not even that. He was just meeting the Starks. I don't think it's some clever foreshadowing.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 23, 2017)

ferrelhadley said:


> Everyone one Robert touches, Ned, Rickon, Catlyn and Robb are now dead.
> 
> He asks Bran to show him his muscles, he is now a cripple.
> 
> ...




where did you copy and paste this crap from?


----------



## belboid (Aug 23, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Not even that. He was just meeting the Starks. I don't think it's some clever foreshadowing.


Well, let's see what happens to Sansa


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 23, 2017)

Credit to Sue Perkins for pointing this one out: if you're slowly freezing to death, maybe - just maybe - switch on the two magic fuckoff fire swords that you have at your disposal...


----------



## ferrelhadley (Aug 23, 2017)

If we are doing premonitions and foreshadowing and as it is the season climax so I can nerd out a bit then 
House of the Undying


Spoiler




Throne room and Kings Landing burnt covered in snow, Danny does not reach the throne but heads beyond the wall when she hears a dragons scream. 
Cersei or Danny to burn the city? Danny does not ever sit on the throne? She has already gone north of the wall.




Maggie the Frog.


Spoiler




3 bairns. So either Maggie is wrong or shes not going to have that child or does not have a child.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 23, 2017)

ferrelhadley said:


> Either a coincidence of the biggest easter-egg in the show. The only one missing is Sansa who he says is beautiful. If she is disfigured by the end we will know.



I heard that scene was heavily cut down, and used to contain the following dialogue: -

"My, my, Theon, what a massive donger you've got there, you simply must show it to my wife - she's only even seen mine..."
"You there, Bran, young fella me lad, don't go teaching my son Tommen any of that climbing business - he's no good with heights..."
"Is that Jon hiding at the back there? Damn it, Ned, don't you even know who your children are? And you're usually head and shoulders above the rest of us..."
"Arya, such a pretty face - never change..."
"Don't worry about dinner - Joffrey and Myrcella both have stomachs like bin liners. Might have to adjust the seating plans though - the Queen and her brother can't stand each other..."
"Shame about Jon Arryn, he was a good man. And that wife of his! She'd be quite the catch..."

"Now, have you heard about this global warming?"


----------



## Supine (Aug 23, 2017)

I overheard someone saying the last episode is a long one. Hope it's true.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 23, 2017)

Supine said:


> I overheard someone saying the last episode is a long one. Hope it's true.



King Robert did. It's actually twelve minutes.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 23, 2017)

Nine Bob Note said:


> I heard that scene was heavily cut down, and used to contain the following dialogue: -
> 
> "My, my, Theon, what a massive donger you've got there, you simply must show it to my wife - she's only even seen mine..."
> "You there, Bran, young fella me lad, don't go teaching my son Tommen any of that climbing business - he's no good with heights..."
> ...



please stop. you're not funny.


----------



## belboid (Aug 23, 2017)

Supine said:


> I overheard someone saying the last episode is a long one. Hope it's true.


82 mins, I read


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Aug 23, 2017)

I'm not even someone who has been massively bothered by the recent teleporting, but this map comparing Jon's travels from series 5 to now with the white walkers did make me chortle.


----------



## Shechemite (Aug 23, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> please stop. you're not funny.



Chill out degsy


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 23, 2017)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I'm not even someone who has been massively bothered by the recent teleporting, but this map comparing Jon's travels from series 5 to now with the white walkers did make me chortle.
> 
> View attachment 114206



The walkers were just chilling out waiting for Jon and Dany to bowl up and give them a zombie dragon to play with.


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 24, 2017)

At least Viserion will have something to do now, other than spend a whole series chained up under Meereen while Drogon gets his freedom on.


----------



## souljacker (Aug 24, 2017)

Pretty much jumped the shark with that episode I reckon.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 24, 2017)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I'm not even someone who has been massively bothered by the recent teleporting, but this map comparing Jon's travels from series 5 to now with the white walkers did make me chortle.
> 
> View attachment 114206


It's not accurate. It doesn't show the route they took in the battle with the 3ER.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 24, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> It's not accurate. It doesn't show the route they took in the battle with the 3ER.


3ER?


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 24, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> 3ER?


3 eye raven


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 24, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> 3 eye raven


Just bloody type it then!


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 24, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Just bloody type it then!


Sorry man, I've sent my phone off for repairs and the temp one I have is so shit I can barely type on it


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 24, 2017)

I just realised monday is bank holiday! which means getting up and downloading straight away and watching straight away and coming here spoilering everything


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## ferrelhadley (Aug 24, 2017)

Given that the people living north of the Wall are basically hunter gatherers in tiaga and tundra biomes its hard to see there being more than about 20 000 of them. Its a bit like the Sami people trying to invade late medieval Holy Roman Empire. 
The Others should have nothing close to the numbers to pull it off. 
Your tactics for meeting them is surely to maximise your standoff weapons, long bows and cross bows. Get knapping a shed load of obsidian arrow heads for the large contingent of Westerosi bow men. And use the current arrow stocks as fire arrows, you could pull together enough firepower to make it like first day of the Somme for the wights. You are not facing humans with independent thought so the mass infantry tactics do not need to plan on high skills one on one combat. You are wanting a good thick shield wall, no need for a mobile shield for duelling. Something close to the Roman scutum, spike to go into the ground for traction and thick wood. Body length and interlocking. Yer Unsullied are trained to fight Gascari (spelling?) legions so will be familiar with the basics. You will want to make them of solid hard wood and soak it in water for a day or two so it is very damp. Hammer some big nails throw it them attach flammable material to the outside. Their tactic is to wight wave attack at you then overwhelm with numbers on close in grabbing and suffocating. Let that wall of wights storm through the Riverlanders longbows and the rest of the kingdoms crossbows where any hit is a-fire, wights are essentially desiccated fat, BURNS. Then when they begin to mass against the shield wall, get the fires going. The press will means the ones closes have no way out, the water logged shields will take a bit to dry out so will hold back the firewall.  

Your formation is best as a series of squares with shields and halberds to the outside and bow weapons on the inside with short range throw able firey things for when the press starts. The point of squares is if one has a catastrophic breach you do not lose the whole army, just a division. And it breaks up the attack so you do not have full mass at one point, often they will be between points of the squares so not really able to exert pressure and a greater killing surface area for the same mass of soldiers. 

I also have no idea how the hell they are going to hold back a massed attack of heavy cavalry without the kind of shitron. 

Add to all this, Danny and her dragons, they will not be able to come in effective range of the Night King and has light FlaK. But that is about 500m. Its also about 500m altitude. Given the long bows have a range of 300m, he is going to just about be able to cover his front lines with his magic ice FlaK. But it means any wight force beyond that is getting the full Apocalypse Now. That again compresses their hoards and funnels them into the arrow storms and fighting squares. 

None of this will bother the show runners. Or most of the fans. 

Random ramblings.


----------



## Libertad (Aug 24, 2017)

ferrelhadley said:


> its hard to see there being more than about 20 000 of them.



Their numbers will increase as they assimilate the dead.


----------



## Yata (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## The Fornicator (Aug 25, 2017)

Can't put it into words what its lost now we're post-Martin/books but it surely has .. integrity? artistry? 

Don't know what to say about 'uncle' charging in on a horse so The King in the North could escape - a real head shaker.

I'm also so tired of the CGI spectacular.It's like they don't know what to do with the budget now.


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 25, 2017)

ferrelhadley said:


> Given that the people living north of the Wall are basically hunter gatherers in tiaga and tundra biomes its hard to see there being more than about 20 000 of them. Its a bit like the Sami people trying to invade late medieval Holy Roman Empire.
> The Others should have nothing close to the numbers to pull it off.
> Your tactics for meeting them is surely to maximise your standoff weapons, long bows and cross bows. Get knapping a shed load of obsidian arrow heads for the large contingent of Westerosi bow men. And use the current arrow stocks as fire arrows, you could pull together enough firepower to make it like first day of the Somme for the wights. You are not facing humans with independent thought so the mass infantry tactics do not need to plan on high skills one on one combat. You are wanting a good thick shield wall, no need for a mobile shield for duelling. Something close to the Roman scutum, spike to go into the ground for traction and thick wood. Body length and interlocking. Yer Unsullied are trained to fight Gascari (spelling?) legions so will be familiar with the basics. You will want to make them of solid hard wood and soak it in water for a day or two so it is very damp. Hammer some big nails throw it them attach flammable material to the outside. Their tactic is to wight wave attack at you then overwhelm with numbers on close in grabbing and suffocating. Let that wall of wights storm through the Riverlanders longbows and the rest of the kingdoms crossbows where any hit is a-fire, wights are essentially desiccated fat, BURNS. Then when they begin to mass against the shield wall, get the fires going. The press will means the ones closes have no way out, the water logged shields will take a bit to dry out so will hold back the firewall.
> 
> ...



So the living have their squares formed up bristling with weapons. And along comes the dead dragon to sautee them. Hmm


----------



## Flipstick (Aug 25, 2017)

Freeze them...it's an ice dragon!


----------



## tommers (Aug 25, 2017)

Oh god I just remembered that Ed Sheeran was in it.


----------



## BoxRoom (Aug 25, 2017)

tommers said:


> Oh god I just remembered that Ed Sheeran was in it.


It's a fantasy show, is okay to have the odd goblin in it.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 25, 2017)

I'm getting so fucking tired of these GOT theories that seem to be plastered everywhere-mostly originating from some smart arse redit member


----------



## Shechemite (Aug 25, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> I'm getting so fucking tired of these GOT theories that seem to be plastered everywhere-mostly originating from some smart arse redit member



Fascinating stuff


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 25, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> I'm getting so fucking tired of these GOT theories that seem to be plastered everywhere-mostly originating from some smart arse redit member


Stop reading them?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 25, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> I'm getting so fucking tired of these GOT theories that seem to be plastered everywhere-mostly originating from some smart arse redit member


almost as tiresome as your presence here


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 25, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> almost as tiresome as your presence here


Oh dear...someone sounds like Cersei.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 26, 2017)

beautifiul GOT tapestry from all seasons:

Game Of Thrones Tapestry


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 27, 2017)

Little fan made thing to wet your whistles.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 27, 2017)

final episode almost upon us...wake up tomorrow morning and boom there it will be to download


----------



## agricola (Aug 28, 2017)

finally, a decent episode


----------



## moochedit (Aug 28, 2017)

Who else stayed up to watch it cos its a bank holiday? 

Only just realised i could have recorded the other episodes at 2am and watched them right after work instead of waiting for 9pm on monday. Doh!


----------



## yardbird (Aug 28, 2017)

As usual I watch from about six on a Monday morning.
A very good episode.


----------



## The Fornicator (Aug 28, 2017)

I'm finding my usual two resources unavailable this morning - very unusual ..


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 28, 2017)

Choice between sex with Cersi and sex with Dany, who would u choose? I'd go for Cersi


----------



## InfoBurner (Aug 28, 2017)

I'm looking forward to you going back to school next week.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Aug 28, 2017)

The Fornicator said:


> I'm finding my usual two resources unavailable this morning - very unusual ..


Indeed, took me ages to find somewhere that worked.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 28, 2017)

i think its obvious that tyrion offered to hand himself over to cersi if she agreed to join dany and jon.

the sansa and arya plot was so crap it was laughable. If they were plotting against littlefinger all along, why the stupid charade in sansa's room with the dagger? who were they performing for?


----------



## BoxRoom (Aug 28, 2017)

Enjoyed that. Genuinely worried for some characters there.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 28, 2017)

Gromit said:


> Jon is going to Ben Z Nee, then we find out he is a Tarragon and he'll get to ride one. You eared it hare thirst.


Well he hasn't rode a dragon yet but most of my prediction all in one episode. I thought I'd predicted the incest here too but must have done that elsewhere.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Aug 28, 2017)

I thought Jaime was a goner.


----------



## belboid (Aug 28, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> Choice between sex with Cersi and sex with Dany, who would u choose? I'd go for Cersi


Fuck off and die, degsy


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 28, 2017)

season 8 is gonna be rushed. Wouldn't surprise me if they defeated the white walkers in the first episode.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 28, 2017)

Fantastic. The Littlefinger story was a bit lame, but i do like the talkie episodes where a lot is decided almost as much as the battle ones


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 28, 2017)

sansa is gorgeous. from the sides she looks like she has put on a little weight, but i'd defo


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 28, 2017)

biggest shock of the episode is hearing Brienne say 'fuck loyalty'.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 28, 2017)

ElizabethofYork said:


> I thought Jaime was a goner.


at this point it seems like nobody is safe except the big guns. I don't fancy Beric andTormunds chances much


----------



## Gromit (Aug 28, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> sansa is gorgeous. from the sides she looks like she has put on a little weight, but i'd defo


You've got no idea how to troll have you?
Way too obvious with the weight comment... 

... besides she's obviously a little bloated cause she's had her period. That's why she's all grouchy and wanting to kill a man (Littlefinger was just unlucky that he was on hand with plenty of justification for it to have been him, if he'd been elsewhere she'd have killed someone else, got it out of her system and been all lovey dovey again). Blates!


----------



## belboid (Aug 28, 2017)

Fuck off the pair of you


----------



## JimW (Aug 28, 2017)

Thought the glint in Theon's eye because he was going to win the fight on account of having no cock and balls to be kneed in was a bit much


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 28, 2017)

forget that. that was an unnecessary scene.  wasted valuable minutes on it.
what was odd was Jon Snow wearing his winter cape in the baking kings landing heat.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 28, 2017)

JimW said:


> Thought the glint in Theon's eye because he was going to win the fight on account of having no cock and balls to be kneed in was a bit much


I suppose that answers the question about 'the pillar _and _the stones?'


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 28, 2017)

Gromit said:


> You've got no idea how to troll have you?
> Way too obvious with the weight comment...
> 
> ... besides she's obviously a little bloated cause she's had her period. That's why she's all grouchy and wanting to kill a man (Littlefinger was just unlucky that he was on hand with plenty of justification for it to have been him, if he'd been elsewhere she'd have killed someone else, got it out of her system and been all lovey dovey again). Blates!



Women we love in Game Of Thrones | British GQ


----------



## Gromit (Aug 28, 2017)

belboid said:


> Fuck off the pair of you


If that's how you wish to converse, yawn:

Go suck your father's cancerous cock.  

(Fuck off really shows no imagination.)


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 28, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> forget that. that was an unnecessary scene.  wasted valuable minutes on it.
> what was odd was Jon Snow wearing his winter cape in the baking kings landing heat.


The snow was starting to fall as Jamie rode away.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 28, 2017)

Yes. That makes sense. Let me wear my winter overall in baking hot weather because winter is coming soon.  It's not here, but I'm still going to wear it anyway.


----------



## xenon (Aug 28, 2017)

Gromit said:


> Well he hasn't rode a dragon yet but most of my prediction all in one episode. I thought I'd predicted the incest here too but must have done that elsewhere.



 We've known that since the middle of last season.  His lineage. 

 Anyway yes, that was a great episode.  Dragons and shit are cool but you've got to have the character interactions and tension  to make it interesting.


----------



## snadge (Aug 28, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> beautifiul GOT tapestry from all seasons:
> 
> Game Of Thrones Tapestry




That's awesome.


----------



## The Fornicator (Aug 28, 2017)

Good to see Councillor Carcetti get permanently deselected, and nice for Jon to booty call his aunt.

After a season of playing with the on/off switch it was great to have a proper good 'un again. Almost too many twists but I suppose it goes with the territory. 

When these dragons go off reservation they don't mess about do they.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Aug 28, 2017)

That delivered.


----------



## Voley (Aug 28, 2017)

Great episode and a good ending to this series.

Sansa / Littlefinger was ace. Tyrion / Cersei better. Genuinely thought Jaime's number was up there for a bit. The big meeting at the start was genuinely tense.

I've loved this series, it's had everything. I've still no real idea how it's going to end. Badly, I'd imagine, but who knows? Fucking love Game Of Thrones.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Aug 28, 2017)

Lena Headey just owns the camera when its pointed at her. 

There is more story in a flick of the nostril or a tightening of the eye than some characters managed in minutes of dialogue.


----------



## snadge (Aug 28, 2017)

Although I enjoyed the episode the tactics displayed by these people are laughable.

Deep fry Cersie at Kings Landing, commandeer the Lannister troops and march upwards.

As for the Sansa/Arya thing, Arya always knew, she just had to show Sansa, now she has Littlefingers face.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 28, 2017)

Glad Littlefinger's gone.  Although I did feel some more could have been made of it.  

Loved Theon getting kicked in the not balls. 

Felt it was a bit much exposition on the Jon lineage bit.  Let's explain to the people who only watch for the tits ( writing that made me realise there have been fewer tits this season, if any?). Although having it explained while he fucks his sister was good. 

Ice dragon 

And Jamie and Tyrion to join forces against their sister?


----------



## xenon (Aug 28, 2017)

Aunt not sister. 

 Is that right, we have to wait till 2019 for the next series?


----------



## Me76 (Aug 28, 2017)

xenon said:


> Aunt not sister.
> 
> Is that right, we have to wait till 2019 for the next series?


Oh.  So her brother that got gilded is Jons dad not the mad king??

But then surely the ages don't make up?  He wasn't that much older than her was he??


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 28, 2017)

Lyanna stark wasn't all that pretty, tbh. Not as pretty as robert made out in earlier seasons.


----------



## xenon (Aug 28, 2017)

Me76 said:


> Oh.  So her brother that got gilded is Jons dad not the mad king??
> 
> But then surely the ages don't make up?  He wasn't that much older than her was he??



Yep. The mad king was a bit of raper and shagger. CBA checking who Rega's mother was off hand.


----------



## strung out (Aug 28, 2017)

Me76 said:


> Oh.  So her brother that got gilded is Jons dad not the mad king??
> 
> But then surely the ages don't make up?  He wasn't that much older than her was he??


Jon's dad is Daenerys and Visery's older brother - he got killed by Robert Baratheon during Robert's uprising.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 28, 2017)

Me76 said:


> Oh.  So her brother that got gilded is Jons dad not the mad king??
> 
> But then surely the ages don't make up?  He wasn't that much older than her was he??





xenon said:


> Yep. The mad king was a bit of raper and shagger. CBA checking who Rega's mother was off hand.


No, as I understand it this is a second brother.


----------



## Supine (Aug 28, 2017)

I didn't realise this was the last episode of the series when I watched it. Buggeration!


----------



## xenon (Aug 28, 2017)

Yeah Rega,  however it is spelt,  The one Robert    Smashed in with a Warhammer on the Trident. Is John's dad.


----------



## xenon (Aug 28, 2017)

So Ned  at his sisters request,  also realises he must hide John. Robert would've killed him.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 28, 2017)

I didn't realise there was another brother. 

Might have to watch from the beginning again.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 28, 2017)

Three years old but basically explains the whole thing:


----------



## xenon (Aug 28, 2017)

Me76 said:


> I didn't realise there was another brother.
> 
> Might have to watch from the beginning again.



 Wasn't sure what you meant by Gilded. I'd forgotten about Visery. 

 We haven't even had the Blackfires appear in the TV show . Which  would just confuse stuff even more.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 28, 2017)

My problem is I don't remember names.  Just faces.  Like I was getting upset with the red haired wilding dude almost getting killed on the Wall with the ice dragon, but I don't know his name.  

So when people are just talking and mentioning people who I haven't seen, I don't always get it.


----------



## Yata (Aug 28, 2017)

hope they show a few flashbacks to the trident next season, they ruled it out for a spinoff but with rhaegar showing up now it'd make sense to at least show some of the rebellion battles


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 28, 2017)

The ice dragon is genuinely one of the best things I've ever seen. 

But the whole series has just felt like a bit of a placeholder somehow. It was so short and moved so fast. It's just felt like "here you go - here's what we need to tie up and get moving in order to finish this shit off. In a year's time".

I miss the political intrigue/manoeuvering of the earlier series. But then that ice dragon....


----------



## Gromit (Aug 28, 2017)

Me76 said:


> Like I was getting upset with the red haired wilding dude almost getting killed on the Wall with the ice dragon, but I don't know his name.


Ronald.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 28, 2017)

Okay we're calling it ice dragon are we?

It was breathing fire not ice though. Blue/ White fire that blasted the ice wall rather than freeze it some more.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 28, 2017)

Gromit said:


> Okay we're calling it ice dragon are we?
> 
> It was breathing fire not ice though. Blue/ White fire that blasted the ice wall rather than freeze it some more.


Call it whatever you like - it was awesome!
Maybe it's like the blue part of the flame in a bunsen burner and therefore a whole lot hotter than the fire from the other dragons.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 29, 2017)

enough silly questions. 
read the books.


----------



## Bears (Aug 29, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> the sansa and arya plot was so crap it was laughable. If they were plotting against littlefinger all along, why the stupid charade in sansa's room with the dagger? who were they performing for?[/QUOTE
> They were establishing that while Arya and Sansa's relationship is still problematic, Arya would never kill Sansa so that when Sansa had the scene in this episode with Littlefinger where he tries to persuade her that Arya arrived at Winterfell to kill her, it has already been disproven to Sansa and for the audience.


----------



## cybershot (Aug 29, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> enough silly questions.
> read the books.



I know I'm only feeding him by commenting, but can he not be banned from the thread. Or better still...


----------



## tommers (Aug 29, 2017)

That was good again.  The Wall didn't last long.  All that effort. 

Bit confused that Bran didn't know about the secret wedding, what with him knowing everything and all.


----------



## tommers (Aug 29, 2017)

Isn't there a spell that stops the dead crossing the wall?

Guess it doesn't work if the wall isn't there any more.


----------



## JimW (Aug 29, 2017)

tommers said:


> That was good again.  The Wall didn't last long.  All that effort.
> 
> Bit confused that Bran didn't know about the secret wedding, what with him knowing everything and all.


Never designed to cope with an undead arc welder


----------



## yardbird (Aug 29, 2017)

Me76 said:


> My problem is I don't remember names.  Just faces.  Like I was getting upset with the red haired wilding dude almost getting killed on the Wall with the ice dragon, but I don't know his name.
> 
> So when people are just talking and mentioning people who I haven't seen, I don't always get it.


I've got the same problem with the names.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Aug 29, 2017)

tommers said:


> That was good again.  The Wall didn't last long.  All that effort.
> 
> Bit confused that Bran didn't know about the secret wedding, what with him knowing everything and all.


It lasted several thousand years, didn't it? That's not bad going!

I suspect that Bran's skill is a bit like using the internet. A source of very useful information but so much of it you can't access it all and can either randomly browse a tiny proportion of it or do specific searches.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 29, 2017)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I suspect that Bran's skill is a bit like using the internet.






			
				Reddit said:
			
		

> Bran is now Samwell's master codex. He is Encyclopedia BritBrannica. *To have the most curious character meet and partner with the most omniscient character is to create the Internet in Wetseros.* Sam won't have to dig through books and tomes anymore. He can simply BRoogle the answer and away we go.
> 
> They are instantly the most powerful people in Westeros.


"Broogle"


----------



## ferrelhadley (Aug 29, 2017)

Lol to see Jon is still a true Stark and nearly fucks the entire realm by being honest. 

From the moment Lyanna got the horn for prince charming, they have been a clusterfuck of honourable and horny (Robb getting both with the Wester girl being a stand out)


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Aug 29, 2017)

I loved the Sansa/Arya/Littlefinger scene.  It was a genuine surprise.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 29, 2017)

Me76 said:


> Although I did feel some more could have been made of it.


I thought it was qute good, for all the schemeing and climbing that ladder of chaos its just a cut throat in a b-list hall


----------



## cybershot (Aug 29, 2017)

Didn't quite know what to make of the Tyrion being a bit pervy and hanging around the door. Is it because he drinks and he knows things as in the past, or because he needs to know so he can drink and know things or was he jealous.

If it was mormont I'd understand.


----------



## bemused (Aug 29, 2017)

ElizabethofYork said:


> I loved the Sansa/Arya/Littlefinger scene.  It was a genuine surprise.



It was really well done.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 29, 2017)

cybershot said:


> Didn't quite know what to make of the Tyrion being a bit pervy and hanging around the door. Is it because he drinks and he knows things as in the past, or because he needs to know so he can drink and know things or was he jealous.
> 
> If it was mormont I'd understand.


The brief analysis I've seen so far suggests that, in a world where marriage is political as much as romantic, he's concerned about the ramifications of those two getting together.

He might also be aware of Jon's lineage, but I don't know if there's been an suggestion of that to this point.


----------



## Chz (Aug 29, 2017)

I enjoyed how Qyburn casually walks over to the wight and starts examining the parts like it's all just some big science fair and he's checking up on how the competition is doing.


----------



## 8den (Aug 29, 2017)

It's all going a bit hackneyed traditional swords and sorcery now isn't it? All the goodies squared off together facing the enemy, and Cersi and Euron squared off nicely as the totally unsympathetic villains, even Jamie has abandoned her. 

Plus I found the Sam/Bran genealogy bit confusing. Does this mean Daenerys and Jon are cousins, siblings?


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Aug 29, 2017)

No, Daenerys is Jon's aunt.

His mother was married to Daenerys' brother.


----------



## fishfinger (Aug 29, 2017)

8den said:


> It's all going a bit hackneyed traditional swords and sorcery now isn't it? All the goodies squared off together facing the enemy, and Cersi and Euron squared off nicely as the totally unsympathetic villains, even Jamie has abandoned her.
> 
> Plus I found the Sam/Bran genealogy bit confusing. Does this mean Daenerys and Jon are cousins, siblings?



Daenerys is Jon's aunt

Edit: snap!


----------



## 8den (Aug 29, 2017)

ElizabethofYork said:


> No, Daenerys is Jon's aunt.
> 
> His mother was married to Daenerys' brother.



So in the eyes of any right thinking Targaryen or Lannister it's cool they shagged?


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Aug 29, 2017)

Well, I suppose both the Houses of Targaryen and Lannister have a history of incest .....!


----------



## 8den (Aug 29, 2017)

ElizabethofYork said:


> Well, I suppose both the Houses of Targaryen and Lannister have a history of incest .....!



If your own brother tried to shag you, and your enemy has 4-5 kids with her brother, you can't get shit for shagging your nephew, though it is getting a bit penthouse forum.


----------



## belboid (Aug 29, 2017)

It's perfectly legal to marry your Aunt/Uncle in various countries now, they'd think nowt of it in those times.  Although, obviously Jon will.


----------



## belboid (Aug 29, 2017)

Chz said:


> I enjoyed how Qyburn casually walks over to the wight and starts examining the parts like it's all just some big science fair and he's checking up on how the competition is doing.


Now if Qyburn had sent them oop north to bring back a Wight/White, that would have made some sense.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 29, 2017)

belboid said:


> It's perfectly legal to marry your Aunt/Uncle in various countries now, they'd think nowt of it in those times.  Although, obviously Jon will.


In feudal times them marrying would cement their claim on the throne over Gendry. Two legitimate claims v one bastard one.


----------



## 8den (Aug 29, 2017)

belboid said:


> It's perfectly legal to marry your Aunt/Uncle in various countries now, they'd think nowt of it in those times.  Although, obviously Jon will.



Just because something is "perfectly legal" doesn't also mean it's not fucked up.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 29, 2017)

they are both targs. the targs have history of marriage between brother and sister-so this aunt shagging is a non issue-of course book readers will know this already


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 29, 2017)

Aside from the whole aunt/nephew thing (my understanding is the Targaryen's have been a bit "keep the bloodline pure" in the past, so not quite as frowned upon as in other places), I feel like the Dany/Jon romance is another storyline to suffer at the hands of pacing. They've barely had 10 interactions with each other, now they're super-duper in love? We haven't really been shown that beyond a few longing looks and some shorthand hero moments.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 29, 2017)

the barry white started playing in the background the first time they met. I suppose its been the way of the series as agent sparrow mentioned, getting it all in place. See also: magic teleportations


----------



## Gromit (Aug 29, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> Aside from the whole aunt/nephew thing (my understanding is the Targaryen's have been a bit "keep the bloodline pure" in the past, so not quite as frowned upon as in other places), I feel like the Dany/Jon romance is another storyline to suffer at the hands of pacing. They've barely had 10 interactions with each other, now they're super-duper in love? We haven't really been shown that beyond a few longing looks and some shorthand hero moments.



They've been through some shit together over a short time though.






Jack: I have to warn you, I've heard relationships based on intense experiences never work


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 29, 2017)

Gromit said:


> They've been through some shit together over a short time though.


It's fucking Game of Thrones, everyone's been through some shit together!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 29, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> Aside from the whole aunt/nephew thing (my understanding is the Targaryen's have been a bit "keep the bloodline pure" in the past, so not quite as frowned upon as in other places), I feel like the Dany/Jon romance is another storyline to suffer at the hands of pacing. They've barely had 10 interactions with each other, now they're super-duper in love? We haven't really been shown that beyond a few longing looks and some shorthand hero moments.



Both Jon and Daenrys are not known for their calm rational problem solving methodology.

Or acting abilities.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 29, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> It's fucking Game of Thrones, everyone's been through some shit together!


Yep. Notice how Bron and Tyrion were making misty eyes at each other too. Jamie and Brianne.

Jon and Dany just gave into it though, heck they are monarchs  so can do what the fuck they like without concern.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Aug 29, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> the barry white started playing in the background the first time they met. I suppose its been the way of the series as agent sparrow mentioned, getting it all in place. See also: magic teleportations


Did I say that? I may well have done but can't remember. 

Anyway, I for one am estactic that Dany and Jon are in luuurve*.  Once Tormund and Brienne get it on all my soapy romance needs are met 

*though I think he'll be bothered by their blood relationship and _she'll_ be more perturbed by the fact he trumps her in the succession.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 29, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> I feel like the Dany/Jon romance is another storyline to suffer at the hands of pacing. They've barely had 10 interactions with each other, now they're super-duper in love? We haven't really been shown that beyond a few longing looks and some shorthand hero moments.


I dunno, I was super-duper in love with Mrs SI after less than - I mean fewer than - 10 interactions, and there weren't even any dragons involved.


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 29, 2017)

S☼I said:


> I dunno, I was super-duper in love with Mrs SI after less than - I mean fewer than - 10 interactions, and there weren't even any dragons involved.


mother-in-law on holiday?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 29, 2017)

DexterTCN said:


> mother-in-law on holiday?


Oh, you went there


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 29, 2017)

S☼I said:


> I dunno, I was super-duper in love with Mrs SI after less than - I mean fewer than - 10 interactions, and there weren't even any dragons involved.


----------



## CNT36 (Aug 29, 2017)

8den said:


> So in the eyes of any right thinking Targaryen or Lannister it's cool they shagged?





Spoiler: Theory



I'm betting the only true Lannister is Tyrion. I'd put the twins as down to the Mad King raping their mother. This would make Dany Cersei's younger sister. If Valonqar is another gender neutral valyrian word like the prince thing then Dany gets to do her in. Probably having the baby cut out and keeping it as her true Targaryen legacy. Cersei will only ever have had 3 children in one vague prophetic sense.


----------



## 8den (Aug 29, 2017)

CNT36 said:


> Spoiler: Theory
> 
> 
> 
> I'm betting the only true Lannister is Tyrion. I'd put the twins as down to the Mad King raping their mother. This would make Dany Cersei's younger sister. If Valonqar is another gender neutral valyrian word like the prince thing then Dany gets to do her in. Probably having the baby cut out and keeping it as her true Targaryen legacy. Cersei will only ever have had 3 children in one vague prophetic sense.



Oh, that's why I don't know all about the GoT genealogy shit. I don't care.


----------



## CNT36 (Aug 29, 2017)

8den said:


> Oh, that's why I don't know all about the GoT genealogy shit. I don't care.


All seems too simple tbh.

Did Varys even get a line last night?


----------



## mojo pixy (Aug 29, 2017)

tommers said:


> Isn't there a spell that stops the dead crossing the wall?
> 
> Guess it doesn't work if the wall isn't there any more.



Is the night king not homing in on Bran, after he touched him in the vision back in S5 (Hold the Door!) .. I seem to remember the children of the forest saying the night king couldn't enter the tree but the old 3 eyed raven said _He can now_ or something like that, the implication being that touching bran in the dream broke the protective magic there.

Not even sure if this is right, or if they aren't being clear about it in the tv show.


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 29, 2017)

S☼I said:


> Oh, you went there


couldn't fucking help it could I...it just sat there...daring me


----------



## 8den (Aug 29, 2017)

CNT36 said:


> All seems too simple tbh.
> 
> Did Varys even get a line last night?



Nope. I just remembered something interesting. At Christmas last year I was working with the same outfit that does post production for GoT's in Belfast. I got chatting to one of the main editors (Tim Porter, he did the Battle of Bastards), and they don't get any special insight into the overall arc which must make it a bugger to edit. For example you might feel like chopping out the odd "Hordor" back in series two, because it was starting to get on your tits. Nope it goes back in the next time the exes view it. Must make it a bugger to cut.


----------



## MrSki (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## donkyboy (Aug 29, 2017)

Bran is the Night King? It may well be...this is the army of the dead breaking through  the wall. They form the shape of a.....direwolf


----------



## MrSki (Aug 29, 2017)

WTF  ? thought it might get a like or two. Is it the red coats?

No arse fucking I Suppose.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 29, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> Bran is the Night King? It may well be...this is the army of the dead breaking through  the wall. They form the shape of a.....direwolf


The Starks are decended from the first men. So being distantly related is more than possible.
The Night King was created from one of the first men as a secret weapon against the first men.


----------



## Supine (Aug 29, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> Bran is the Night King? It may well be...this is the army of the dead breaking through  the wall. They form the shape of a.....direwolf



Jesus toast


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 29, 2017)

Gromit said:


> The Starks are decended from the first men. So being distantly related is more than possible.
> The Night King was created from one of the first men as a secret weapon against the first men.



Yes, but Bran may have warged into the Night King as he had the dagger sunk in him and got stuck inside him. I'm beginning to like this Bran is NK theory. Sounds a lot more fun if it actually turned out this way.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Aug 29, 2017)

Varys? What is his game, is it as straight as he plays it? Why is he still around?


----------



## mojo pixy (Aug 29, 2017)

Does that scene mean Arya can have Baelish's face?


----------



## moonsi til (Aug 29, 2017)

MrSki said:


> WTF  ? thought it might get a like or two. Is it the red coats?
> 
> No arse fucking I Suppose.




Patience


----------



## binka (Aug 30, 2017)

mojo pixy said:


> Does that scene mean Arya can have Baelish's face?


What's the point? It'll be common knowledge he is dead considering he had his throat cut in front of the northern lords and lord royce - hardly going to be able to keep that secret


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 30, 2017)

As presumptive ruler of Westeros, and with Winter sweeping in, it's only right that Dany is first to get six inches of snow.

I'm ashamed to say that I didn't write that, only improved it.


----------



## xenon (Aug 30, 2017)

ferrelhadley said:


> Varys? What is his game, is it as straight as he plays it? Why is he still around?



 So he and the red woman can kill Danni.  Forcing John to take the iron Throne.  Boring but stable leadership. 

P'raps. .


----------



## mojo pixy (Aug 30, 2017)

binka said:


> What's the point? It'll be common knowledge he is dead considering he had his throat cut in front of the northern lords and lord royce - hardly going to be able to keep that secret



Of all the people that could have happened to, Baelish (Arya as Baelish, anyway) strikes me as the one who might be able to pass it off as a cunning ruse. For just long enough to get to Cersei (say)


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 30, 2017)

Dont be daft


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 30, 2017)

binka said:


> What's the point? It'll be common knowledge he is dead considering he had his throat cut in front of the northern lords and lord royce - hardly going to be able to keep that secret





mojo pixy said:


> Of all the people that could have happened to, Baelish (Arya as Baelish, anyway) strikes me as the one who might be able to pass it off as a cunning ruse. For just long enough to get to Cersei (say)


Also, a face is a face. There's probably plenty of people across Westeros and beyond who wouldn't recognise Baelish from any other face in the crowd, but it gives Arya one more face to hide behind, should she need to.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 30, 2017)

I'd be surprised, given people wearing others' faces in GoT have only been used to surprise the viewers.


----------



## JimW (Aug 30, 2017)

S☼I said:


> I'd be surprised, given people wearing others' faces in GoT have only been used to surprise the viewers.


Maybe there was loads of it going on bu since you knew neither party you never noticed?


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 30, 2017)

Speaking of faces and Varys...I wouldn't reocognise him in the street


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Aug 30, 2017)

Has there been one of those multi-image comedy things done for the last ep yet?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 30, 2017)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Has there been one of those multi-image comedy things done for the last ep yet?



Comedy?


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 30, 2017)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Has there been one of those multi-image comedy things done for the last ep yet?


Yes but it's terrible again


----------



## fishfinger (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## maomao (Aug 30, 2017)

So ice dragons breathe blue fire but it's still fire? How does that work then?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 30, 2017)

Dunno, but it's not unfamiliar to me having played Ocarina of Time and therefore established fact


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 30, 2017)

maomao said:


> So ice dragons breathe blue fire but it's still fire? How does that work then?





S☼I said:


> Dunno, but it's not unfamiliar to me having played Ocarina of Time and therefore established fact


Also you might have cooked, once or twice?


----------



## mojo pixy (Aug 30, 2017)

Propane dragon!11!


----------



## JimW (Aug 30, 2017)

Dragonglass versus dragon gas!


----------



## maomao (Aug 30, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> Also you might have cooked, once or twice?
> 
> View attachment 114635


So they've converted the dragon to a natural gas supply? Where's the pipes?


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 30, 2017)

maomao said:


> So they've converted the dragon to a natural gas supply? Where's the pipes?


You don't need pipes when you're the source. Gas = dead dragons, as any school kid knows.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Aug 30, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> Yes but it's terrible again


Yeah, that was shit.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 30, 2017)

Is it just me or has the dialogue got a lot more modern?

'Reliable source of information' seems more suited to a cop show than a dungeons and dragons show.


----------



## binka (Aug 30, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> Also, a face is a face. There's probably plenty of people across Westeros and beyond who wouldn't recognise Baelish from any other face in the crowd, but it gives Arya one more face to hide behind, should she need to.


Why make a big deal about it being Baelish's face then? If all she wanted were more anonymous faces she'll have a wardrobe full after what she did to the Frays


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 30, 2017)

I'm not a fan of there being actual physical faces, I always assumed it was a metaphor and the Faceless Men did it magically (see Jaqen Hgar changing his right in front of Arya when he gives her the Bravosi coin).

I'm imagining her walking around with a satchel full of them, like a fancy dress shop owner who's fallen on hard times


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 30, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Is it just me or has the dialogue got a lot more modern?
> 
> 'Reliable source of information' seems more suited to a cop show than a dungeons and dragons show.



yeah. I noticed that, too.


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 30, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Is it just me or has the dialogue got a lot more modern?
> 
> 'Reliable source of information' seems more suited to a cop show than a dungeons and dragons show.



Maybe just because it was Jon, I could imagine Varys saying it without an issue.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Aug 30, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Is it just me or has the dialogue got a lot more modern?
> 
> 'Reliable source of information' seems more suited to a cop show than a dungeons and dragons show.


Given when the show had a smaller audience and budget they hired people to make the invented languages sound authentic, this may be part of the tonal shift towards the climax aimed at drawing in a bigger audience. They are pitching this at LotRs and Marvel Cinematic Universe type fans now. More accessible language may be a deliberate choice.


----------



## Corax (Aug 31, 2017)

Riklet said:


> irregardless


----------



## maomao (Aug 31, 2017)

Corax said:


>


Wow. That was page 12. Are you going to quote every pedant's fallacy on the thread cause I'm pretty sure there's some less/fewer nonsense as well. Irregardless has been an English word for well over two hundred years and a perfectly fine one it is too.


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 31, 2017)

Indeed, it's a perfectly cromulent word.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 31, 2017)

The Octagon said:


> Indeed, it's a perfectly cromulent word.


That embiggens the thread.


----------



## 8den (Aug 31, 2017)

maomao said:


> Wow. That was page 12. Are you going to quote every pedant's fallacy on the thread cause I'm pretty sure there's some less/fewer nonsense as well. Irregardless has been an English word for well over two hundred years and a perfectly fine one it is too.



Are you being pedantic about his pedantry?


----------



## Corax (Aug 31, 2017)

maomao said:


> Wow. That was page 12. Are you going to quote every pedant's fallacy on the thread cause I'm pretty sure there's some less/fewer nonsense as well.


I may well do.  Surely you've twigged by now that one of my finest qualities is an aptitude for being a pedantic grammar twat?


maomao said:


> Irregardless has been an English word for well over two hundred years and a perfectly fine one it is too.


No it's not.  Irrespective, or regardless, pick one.  Irregardless simply doesn't make sense.



			
				Oxford English Dictionary said:
			
		

> Irregardless means the same as regardless, but the negative prefix ir- merely duplicates the suffix -less, and is unnecessary. The word dates back to the 19th century, but is regarded as incorrect in standard English


----------



## maomao (Aug 31, 2017)

Corax said:


> I may well do.  Surely you've twigged by now that one of my finest qualities is an aptitude for being a pedantic grammar twat?
> 
> No it's not.  Irrespective, or regardless, pick one.  Irregardless simply doesn't make sense.


Irregardless of your feelings on the subject it's a perfectly comprehensible word and none of us learn how to speak from the OED. It's a 'hoho aren't I clever' response to a particular word that you've learned. You haven't analysed anything or proved anything. It's just pointless fuckeries.


----------



## maomao (Aug 31, 2017)

8den said:


> Are you being pedantic about his pedantry?


No. I'm not.


----------



## 8den (Aug 31, 2017)

maomao said:


> No. I'm not.



That's exactly what I'd accept you to say.


----------



## maomao (Aug 31, 2017)

8den said:


> That's exactly what I'd accept you to say.


My opinion of you is so low that I genuinely and honestly  don't know if you're trying to make some not relevant to this conversation point about using the wrong word or if you really are that illiterate and stupid. Honestly, I don't know.


----------



## Corax (Aug 31, 2017)

maomao said:


> Irregardless of your feelings on the subject it's a perfectly comprehensible word and none of us learn how to speak from the OED. It's a 'hoho aren't I clever' response to a particular word that you've learned. You haven't analysed anything or proved anything. It's just pointless fuckeries.


Again, it's a particular forte that I've invested a great deal of time and effort in cultivating.


----------



## 8den (Aug 31, 2017)

maomao said:


> My opinion of you is so low that I genuinely and honestly  don't know if you're trying to make some not relevant to this conversation point about using the wrong word or if you really are that illiterate and stupid. Honestly, I don't know.



That's the most craven way of saying "I totally took your bait"


----------



## maomao (Aug 31, 2017)

8den said:


> That's the most craven way of saying "I totally took your bait"



No. I really wouldn't have put it past you to be that thick.


----------



## maomao (Aug 31, 2017)

Corax said:


> Again, it's a particular forte that I've invested a great deal of time and effort in cultivating.


Invested/wasted. Whatever. Let's stop fucking up the thread eh.


----------



## Riklet (Aug 31, 2017)

shagged his aunt and all, irregardless!

definitely nothing wrong with this ^


----------



## 8den (Aug 31, 2017)

Riklet said:


> shagged his aunt and all, irregardless!
> 
> definitely nothing wrong with this ^



Considering he tried to give Jorah his sword _*which can kill White Walkers, *_while they're on an expedition *NORTH OF THE WALL!!!
*
Compared to that, accidentally shagging your Aunt is positively Mensa material. 

Once again;


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 31, 2017)

*Mod, please close thread until 2019*


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 31, 2017)

Riklet said:


> shagged his aunt and all, irregardless!
> 
> definitely nothing wrong with this ^


but after all that build up it was a bit of an auntieclimax


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 31, 2017)

Very plausible theory that might have been staring us in the face all along and which might have huge repercussions...



Spoiler



The Stark children's direwolves seem to be pointers to their fates. Rickon's was killed by the Boltons, and he was killed by a Bolton. Robb's was killed by the Freys - as was he. Which leaves Sanaa's - Lady - who was killed by a Stark - Ned. Ghost is still alive but is called Ghost and Jon has come back after death. Brann's dog Summer was killed by the White Walkers, and Arya's, Nymeria, is off being a lone wolf...


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## donkyboy (Sep 1, 2017)

S☼I said:


> Very plausible theory that might have been staring us in the face all along and which might have huge repercussions...
> The Stark children's direwolves seem to be pointers to their fates. Rickon's was killed by the Boltons, and he was killed by a Bolton. Robb's was killed by the Freys - as was he. Which leaves Sanaa's - Lady - who was killed by a Stark - Ned. Ghost is still alive but is called Ghost and Jon has come back after death. Brann's dog Summer was killed by the White Walkers, and Arya's, Nymeria, is off being a lone wolf..



spoiler tags? 

The season is finished. this is a spoiler thread and he is putting spoiler tags on comments. Sorry, but it's open season 

And, erm, Rickon's direwolf was killed by the umbers, not Boltons.


----------



## belboid (Sep 1, 2017)

Degsy said:


> And, erm, Rickon's direwolf was killed by the umbers, not Boltons.


They were following Bolton's orders, so it's a reasonable enough comment. 

And the only reason it's not a spoiler any more, is because it's at least three seasons old. I don't think it really holds up any more, now Arya isn't a lone wolf. 

There are lots of these theories - see 'there will be seven survivors corresponding to each of the seven members of the Faith of the Seven' for example - and they're mostly just teasers I'm sure. One will be right but it's pure luck which one to choose.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Sep 1, 2017)

Were all the children of the forest killed in the cave by the white walkers? Or are there more? Their fairy grenades might come in handy next season.


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 1, 2017)

belboid said:


> They were following Bolton's orders, so it's a reasonable enough comment.
> 
> And the only reason it's not a spoiler any more, is because it's at least three seasons old. I don't think it really holds up any more, now Arya isn't a lone wolf.
> 
> There are lots of these theories - see 'there will be seven survivors corresponding to each of the seven members of the Faith of the Seven' for example - and they're mostly just teasers I'm sure. One will be right but it's pure luck which one to choose.



They were not following any orders. They killed the direwolf on their own accord. It's a daft theory.


----------



## InfoBurner (Sep 1, 2017)

Spoiler



Donkyboy is a twunt


----------



## Me76 (Sep 1, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> spoiler tags?
> 
> The season is finished. this is a spoiler thread and he is putting spoiler tags on comments. Sorry, but it's open season
> 
> And, erm, Rickon's direwolf was killed by the umbers, not Boltons.


Erm, it was in spoiler tags.  And you do not have the right to call anyone on that anyway.


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 1, 2017)

Me76 said:


> Erm, it was in spoiler tags.  And you do not have the right to call anyone on that anyway.



erm yes, I do. spoiler tag something that happened in season 1  in a spoiler thread for season 7


----------



## maomao (Sep 1, 2017)

InfoBurner said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Donkyboy is a twunt


You've misspelled cunt.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Sep 1, 2017)

So "Sweet Robin" just inherited half the brothels in Kings Landing and the Faith Militant are out the way?


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 1, 2017)

what?


----------



## InfoBurner (Sep 1, 2017)

maomao said:


> You've misspelled cunt.



Let's say a twunt is the juvenile form of a cunt. Let's hope Donkyboy doesn't break out of his chrysalis and go full 'fucknugget'.  Possibly he misunderstood where he was? Possibly not.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 2, 2017)

ferrelhadley said:


> So "Sweet Robin" just inherited half the brothels in Kings Landing and the Faith Militant are out the way?



Steady on, we haven't even figured out who gets cutody of Dorne yet.


----------



## Siouxsie (Sep 6, 2017)

Siouxsie said:


> Jon and Daenerys...mark my words...6 toes or not...they are so going to do the dirty, I'm sure she shot when he called her 'my queen'



Just call me Bran 

That White Dragon was amazing to watch....such grace....such power...total killing machine....Beautiful.

Bring on the final series...I'm feeling sad already.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 6, 2017)

I've started watching the lot from the start again.  Already on season 5.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 19, 2018)

Siouxsie said:


> Just call me Bran
> 
> That White Dragon was amazing to watch....such grace....such power...total killing machine....Beautiful.
> 
> Bring on the final series...I'm feeling sad already.


Must be getting embarrassing for George RR Martin:

'So George, when's the book out?'
- oh, err, soon, very soon.
'And will it be different to the telly version that we've already seen?
- oh, yeah, definitely!
'So, will the white dragon be your main surprise?
- erm, err, yeah, might be.


----------



## Siouxsie (Jan 19, 2018)

Poor George


----------



## Wilf (Jan 19, 2018)

Siouxsie said:


> Poor George


Oi George! How many words have you written today?  What, just 7 - lazy bastard!  Why don't you copy off the telly and pass it off as your own? You could then write a book that was inspired by something that was inspired by yourself. You're so fucking lazy this is getting like time travel!


----------



## Siouxsie (Jan 19, 2018)

You're sounding slightly miffed there, Wilf.
You need to let it go...like George


----------



## Wilf (Jan 19, 2018)

Siouxsie said:


> You're sounding slightly miffed there, Wilf.
> You need to let it go...like George


I seem to remember a couple of years ago there was some slightly tasteless speculation that he might die before he publishes the next one. It's got the point where I think *I* might die before he does.


----------



## Me76 (Jan 19, 2018)

I think I've said it before, but heh. I refuse to read the books until he's bloody finished them. 

My mate is a writer and she has (self) published three in the last two years.  I have proofed her fourth and fifth in the last six months and she is now writing her sixth.  The shortest is 700 pages.  She is also bringing up two kids, one with a disability, and she has her own health issues. 

He has no excuse!!


----------

